# [Suche] Thread - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Master_X (30. November 2009)

Hallo 

wer von euch verkauft sein trialbike oder kennt jemanden der seines verkauft ?
sollte ein 20 ´´   sein und nicht mehr als 400  kosten


cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 64747 (30. November 2009)

Suche 

Echo Kurbel links

170mm

ISIS


Oder auch

Kurbelsatz Echo
170 mm
ISIS


----------



## XC-Trialer (30. November 2009)

Hallo, 
Ich Suche ein 20" Trial Bike.
Es sollte Anfängertauglich sein(also Stürze verkraften)
Und so bei plus/minus 500 Euro liegen.
Ihr könnt mich gerne anschreiben 

l.g. XC-Trialer


----------



## D E N N I S (4. Dezember 2009)

tauscht vielleicht jemand seinen marino rahmen mit 4 punkt aufnahme gegen meinen mit canti sockel?


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Dezember 2009)

Suche *190mm *Bremsscheibe
am liebsten Magura, muss aber nicht

Angebote bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## hans_hier (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten 26 ZOLL TRIAL BIKE. Ich habe keine bestimmten wünsche was hersteller oder ausstattung anbelangt. Als obergrenze hatte ich so um die 650 EURO eingeplant. ICH SUCHE SCHON ZIEMLICH LANGE aber weder hier noch auf ebay habe ich was passendes gefunden. Zeigt mir alles was ihr habt!!!!!
danke und viel grüße


----------



## CityTrial (9. Dezember 2009)

Suche eine Rechte Echo 4Kant Kurbel, 175mm.

Muss nicht mehr schön sein ,nur es sollte alles funktionieren 

Per PM, bitte (=


----------



## DirtMTB (9. Dezember 2009)

Suche Magura Louise 07 oder 08 für Hinten..


----------



## echo trailer (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
 ich suche eine Hope mono Trial Bremsscheibe.
Ich brauch die als Ersatzt, wegen jetzt Full disc 
Kann ruhig gegraucht sein. Allerdings möglichst nicht so sehr lange und sie darf nicht verbogen sein oder so was in der Richtug! 

Gruß 
Lars

wäre coll, wenn da jemand was hat


----------



## CityTrial (13. Dezember 2009)

Suche : 

Eine stabile 26" Trialgabel. Kann von mir aus auch zerkratzt² sein, hauptsache funktioniert noch. Cantisockel und Disc wäre nett , nur Cantis oder nur Disc geht aber auch. 

Per Pm bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravyGER (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn jemand von euch eine Hope Mono Trial fürs VR inkl. Scheibe übrig haben sollte bitte bei mir melden. 

mfg


----------



## python (17. Dezember 2009)

moin,

wenn jemand eine jet-set felge hat zum verkauf melden 

lg


----------



## DirtMTB (17. Dezember 2009)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Suche Magura Louise 07 oder 08 für Hinten..



hat sich erledigt..


----------



## boddah20 (17. Dezember 2009)

Suche 26er Trialrad. Was gutes keinen Schrott. 
z.B. Echo, Zoo usw

keine V Brakes, kein 15 Kilo Rad und "guter" Preis


Fahre umgedrehte Bremsen (rechts vorne / links hinten)
aber das zu verlangen ist zu viel 


MFG


----------



## Monty221pro (17. Dezember 2009)

.....Suche gebrauchtes *MONTY 221 Kamel*


----------



## jan_hl (17. Dezember 2009)

Suche ein guenstiges 19 Zoll Hinterrad Fuer Felgenbremse mit 116 mm Einbaubreite. 

Farbe, Zustand usw ist fast egal, hauptsache es haelt und die Kugellager laufen rund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich wieder 

Suche Distanzhülsen für den Zwischenraum von Brakebooster und Halteschellen.
Hat jemand da was?


----------



## VEITHY (21. Dezember 2009)

hi,

suche nen bashguard/rockring für 34T lk 110mm

wenn ihr was für mich habt schreibt mir doch einfach ne pm...

schon ma danke!!

cheers daniel


----------



## python (21. Dezember 2009)

sers,

suche ne getunte monty gabel für mein kamel 221 also sprich mit alu schaft statt stahl oder irgendwas in der schiene ...

möglichst neu und leicht ;-)

wer was hat zu verkaufen schreiben PN oder email an: [email protected]

lg


----------



## D E N N I S (27. Dezember 2009)

hi ich brauche jetzt andauernd ein tretlagerwerkzeug und bins leid andauernd im fahrradladen nachzu fragen ob ich das benutzen kann.

Hat vielleicht einer eins über  ... muss so eins sein womit ich die 128mm tretlager abbekomme !  wäre nett wenn sich einer meldet.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2009)

Die Nuss kostet 9,99 im Laden, ist aber miserabl zu handhaben, weil die Nuss durch die geringe GrÃ¶Ãe nicht steif genug ist und gerne abrutscht.

Der Jan hat das FSA in einer langen AusfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r 12â¬, was wohl eine Nummer besser zu sein scheint.

Gebraucht wird man hier sowas kaum finden, habe ich alles schon durchgehabt mit dem Truvativ X-tool fÃ¼r das Gigapipe Lager, was mich im Endeffekt mehr als das Tretlager selbst gekostet hat. Seitdem haben sich KÃ¶lner nur noch Gigapipe Lager zu kaufen, damit sich der Dreck auch glohnt hat 


Edit
Meine dieses hier: http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p148_FSA-Tretlagerwerkzeug-ISIS.html
Nicht den BBB, da kann es mit 128mm eng werden.


----------



## D E N N I S (27. Dezember 2009)

ok dankeschön ich werde mir das vom jan kaufen .....   

dann kann das von mir gelöscht werden


----------



## ravyGER (27. Dezember 2009)

Suche HS33 Griff rechte Seite ab 05. Farbe egal. Auch ohne Hebel.

mfg Paul


----------



## Deleted 64747 (2. Januar 2010)

*Suche:

Freilaufritzel Abzieher für ENO*


----------



## Quanto3 (3. Januar 2010)

Suche:

20 Zoll Trial Bike sollte keine Dellen haben und so.
*MONTY *219 Kamel z.b ...

Einfach anschreiben.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2010)

Suche 'n 18er ritzel für kasetten naben. Vorzugsweise Chris King (stahl) aber nichts zwangsweise.
Sollte aber ne breite aufnahme haben. 

Und weiterhin such ich ne gabel mit Cantisockel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raphael731 (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich suche einen KOXX BOXX Rahmen. Falls jemand so einen hat, dann bitte Email an mich [email protected]


----------



## bike 20 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich suche ein älteres Monty Ti o.ä., von 2005 oder 2006. In einem akzeptablen Zustand.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Januar 2010)

ich geb mal noch ne suchanzeige auf.

Hat jemand noch coust (heatsink) beläge, oder was anderes? Ich bräuchte so ein kleinen rest. 2mm reichen mir vollkommen, ich würde die eh nicht in voller belagsstärke fahren.

Sollten in Heatsink backings passen, Ich schieb nachher noch mal ne länge nach. 

melde mich ab in die garage  (schrauben bei -5°, das ist schön!)


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Januar 2010)

obere magura haltschelle in silber gesucht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2010)

Ich suche einen bb7 Bremssattel nackt, ohne alles. Ohne Adapter, BelÃ¤ge... eben nur den Sattel.
Sehr gerne die alten grauen Modelle! Aktuelle wÃ¤ren aber auch OK.


----------



## bike 20 (6. Januar 2010)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Ich suche ein älteres Monty Ti o.ä., von 2005 oder 2006. In einem akzeptablen Zustand.


Also als Kompettrad.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Januar 2010)

Auf der Ewig wärenden Suche nach:

*1x 26" DOB Felgenring für Vorne !*


----------



## Goettinger (9. Januar 2010)

hi,
suche ersatzteile für ne CHRIS KING bmx nabe...
ganaugenommen die lager... oder evtl ne alte kaputte... aus 2 mach eins, so in etwa...
Grüße


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Januar 2010)

@ goettinger
nicht ganz billig, aber hier gibts zum bleistift ersatzteile
Hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (10. Januar 2010)

Suche folgendes:
Monty Ahead Kappe
Monty Kettenspanner
leichte Plattformpedalen mit gutem Grip
leichte 26" Gabel
leichte 26" vorderrad Felge
leichte 26" hinterrad Felge
Viz Pr 720 lenker


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Januar 2010)

isis innenlager 122 oder 128 mm achse, am liebsten truvativ gigapipe oder toxsin
26" gabel für disc
hs33 für hinten/rechts
bremsgriff für ne julie oder noch nen hs33 griff links
4-punkt halteschellen


----------



## Michunddich (10. Januar 2010)

Suche schwarze Starrgabel für disk, 26 Zoll
Für Street oder Trial, kein billig zeug


----------



## kamo-i (11. Januar 2010)

So, letzter Versuch. Sonst kaufe ich einen Neuen... 

*Suche* einen *26" Rahmen* mit folgenden Attributen:

- Zustand: nicht all zuuu zerschossen
- Bremsaufnahme: Magura 4-Punkt 
- 135mm
- Tretlager: irgendwas zwischen +10 und +40
- LÃ¤nge: nicht "zu lang". Also irgendwas Richtung 1070mm oder so...
- Preisvorstellung: max. 200â¬

Also z.B. ECHO PURE oder sowas in der Richtung wÃ¤re schÃ¶n... 

AuÃerdem:
- ne HS33
- 4-Punkt Brakebooster

FÃ¼r Angebote im Voraus vielen Dank!   

.


----------



## Dachlatten-Joy (12. Januar 2010)

*Suche *
Trial-Bike
20 oder 26 
Preis: 600-800 Euro


----------



## boddah20 (13. Januar 2010)

Suche ECHO CNC Bremshebel links für HS33 ab 2005!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quanto3 (13. Januar 2010)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem :



20 Zoll Trial Bike komplet ,sollte keine Dellen haben.
*MONTY *219 Kamel z.b ...

Peis: 300-500 Euro


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Januar 2010)

Suche HR-Nabe DMR Revolver
-32Â°
-135mm
-Freilaufritzelaufnahme
-Gewicht egal

Auch Ã¤hnliche Naben gerne anbieten mit diesen Eigenschaften, so lange industriegelagert


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Januar 2010)

Auch ich suche wieder eine Gabel.
26", disc. Gewicht und Aussehen egal.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Januar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Auch ich suche wieder eine Gabel.
> *16", *disc. Gewicht und Aussehen egal.



wird aber ein kleines fahrrad


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Januar 2010)




----------



## LucasL (17. Januar 2010)

Suche irgend eine günstige 36° VR Nabe mit Disc aufnahme. Sollte industriegelagert sein.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Januar 2010)

Sind zwar schon so gut wie auf dem Weg, aber vlt hat ja trotzdem jemand welche:

238mm Speichen, 32 StÃ¼ck.
Aussehen und Zustand egal, so lange sie noch gut zu gebrauchen sind 


Martin


----------



## t-time1991 (18. Januar 2010)

suche so ziemlich alles was man fürn 26er brauch da ich wieder einsteigen möchte...

meine vorstellung wäre ne dx32 felge für hinten 
eine ck oder hope pro 2 trials für hinten                  hat sich erledigt
ne isis kurbel mit gewinde sowie ein isis lager      hat sich auch erledigt
steuersatz 
lenker
vorbau
gabel am liebsten ne zoo!
rahmen in die richtung des echo pure
hs33 mit halteschellen wenn möglich
komplettes vr
und ne vernünftige scheibenbremse für vorne...

alles anbieten mfg max


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Januar 2010)

Recht so, macht mal wieder was bei euch im Dorf 
Im Sommer kommen wir mal wieder rum


----------



## t-time1991 (18. Januar 2010)

meinst du uns honnefer damit??

wenn ja gibt ja kaum noch welche bei uns ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (19. Januar 2010)

Suche haltbaren 70-90mm x 30-35° Vorbau. Procraft usw...
Und ein V-Brake "Setup" mit Deore / XT / SD7 wäre aus super. Wenn ihr was habt - melden - ich schaus mir gerne an.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (19. Januar 2010)

hej,
suche ne 180mm magura bremsscheibe!
einfach melden was ihr habt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Januar 2010)

14ner Schraubritzel, Zustand wurscht.


----------



## kamo-i (20. Januar 2010)

Bzgl. Beitrag Nr. 40: hat sich erledigt! 

Hab alles bekommen was ich brauche und noch mehr. ^^

Weiß gar nicht; wird das auch von Admin´s rausgelöscht? Wär zumindest nicht schlecht... 

=)


----------



## kamo-i (20. Januar 2010)

Suche aber noch Alu-Schellen fÃ¼r die HS33. Aber keine fÃ¼r 30â¬ oder so!

Farbe egal. =)


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Suche aber noch Alu-Schellen für die HS33. Aber keine für 30 oder so!
> 
> Farbe egal. =)



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6708678&postcount=136


----------



## t-time1991 (20. Januar 2010)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> suche so ziemlich alles was man fürn 26er brauch da ich wieder einsteigen möchte...
> 
> meine vorstellung wäre ne dx32 felge für hinten
> eine ck oder hope pro 2 trials für hinten                  hat sich erledigt
> ...





um es ma auf die neue seite zu holen...


----------



## D E N N I S (21. Januar 2010)

Sucht jemand ein 24" RAd ala Danny Macaskill .... ich habe meins aufgebaut nur ich komme nicht mit klar ... wär interesse hat einfach PN oder Mail


----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2010)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> Sucht jemand ein 24" RAd ala Danny Macaskill .... ich habe meins aufgebaut nur ich komme nicht mit klar ... wär interesse hat einfach PN oder Mail



eig. der falsche Thread, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (21. Januar 2010)

ich suche doch   ....


----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2010)

Du suchst einen Käufer oder was?  Soll mir egal sein. =)


----------



## erwinosius (21. Januar 2010)

@Dennis: dafür gibts einen Verkaufe Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410497&page=6


----------



## tobi-trial (24. Januar 2010)

suche Kurbel mit Ritzel und Vielkant-Aufnahme(ISIS). muss kein Koxx oder ähnliches sein.


----------



## -OX- (27. Januar 2010)

Suche günstigen (aber nicht abgefahrenen) Race King 2.2 (falt)
26"


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2010)

Suche einen Vorbau:

-ca. 90mm lang
-ca. 15Â°
-ungeschweiÃt Ã¡ la Procraft
-31.8mm

Zustand ist egal, technisch OK sollte er sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. Februar 2010)

suche ein 18ner ritzel für ne king nabe. trialtech, surly, king.
Hauptsache ne breite aufnahme und 18z.

Dann suche ich immer noch ne gabel mit cantisockel und ausreichend schaft.


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Februar 2010)

Ich suche ne starre Hinterrad Nabe... Für 135mm aufnahme, 32 Loch. Joa... mehr nich... Wer sowas loswerden will, bitte melden!


----------



## mügge (11. Februar 2010)

ich suche nen trial-bike. 26'' wäre mir am liebsten aber bietet mir einfach alles an. würde es am liebsten gegen mein singlespeedbike tauschen. bilder von dem bike findet ihr in meiner gallerie. bei tauschinteresse mail oder PN.


----------



## Thiemsche (13. Februar 2010)

Ich suche nen Deckel für nen Procraft Vorbau oder nen passenden von ner anderen Marke.


----------



## iller_tiller (15. Februar 2010)

*Suche Avid BB7*


----------



## bike 20 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche folgende Teile:
1 26" Gabel möglichst leicht (leichter als die alte Echo Urban)
1 vordere 26" Felge auch möglichst leicht (leichter als die 08er Echo)
1 hintere Felge 26" ebenfalls möglichst leicht (leichter als die 08er Echo und wenig geflext)


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Februar 2010)

echo urban gabel gesucht.


----------



## macmaegges (17. Februar 2010)

Suche  Umbaukit für Atomlab Pimp Nabe von 20 mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Februar 2010)

Suche 26" gabel mit disc-aufnahme möglichst in schwarz... muss also nicht mehr zwangsweise ne urban sein.

*DRINGEND*


----------



## macmaegges (23. Februar 2010)

Suche rot eloxierte Sattelklemme 34.9mm.
Rot sollte Ähnlich der Avid Elixir cr - Bremsleitungsaufnahme am Bremssattel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcelhaha (25. Februar 2010)

hi

ich suche ein trial bike im preis von 0 bis 400 Euro 

wer vileicht was für mich hat bitte bild und text an mein e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Marcelhaha (25. Februar 2010)

sry hab vergessen trial bike 20zoll


----------



## python (28. Februar 2010)

moin, 

suche HR 20" jet-set felge wer noch eine rumliegen hat anschreiben 

lg


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2010)

suche immer noch ein 18ner. (steckritzel, für kassette)


----------



## echo trailer (6. März 2010)

Tag zusammen,
ich suche eine  20" Vorderradfelge.
Darf natürlich gebraucht sein aber auf jeden Fall bitte ohne Dellen, Risse etc. logisch. Felgenflanke nach Möglichkeit nicht angeflext, wenn doch, dann nicht so arg.

Sollte in Richtung Try All oder Trialtech oder so gehen.
Farbe ist relativ egal.

Gruß


----------



## twentysixer (6. März 2010)

*Suche dringend eine 26" Gabel und ein 170er Kurbelpaar*


----------



## trialkumpel (8. März 2010)

SUCHE GÜNSTIGES TRIALBIKE, ca. 200 euro, kann auch kaputt sein oder so!


----------



## .Biketrialer (9. März 2010)

Suche nach einem gebrauchten 26" Trialbike. Habe so an 500â¬ gedacht!
Wenn wer sein Bike abgeben mÃ¶chte bitte via PN melden!
Lg Max


----------



## ParkwayDrive (9. März 2010)

> suche günstiges trialbike, ca. 200 euro, kann auch kaputt sein oder so!



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pomes (9. März 2010)

hallo ,

Ich Suche ein 26" Trial Bike ....

Bitte alles Anbieten mit Fotos ...

Bremse muss GUT sein ! bin Etws Schwerer 

bis 450 euro !!!


----------



## tillywilli1 (10. März 2010)

Hallo ich suche ein trialbike bis 500 
mfg till


----------



## tillywilli1 (10. März 2010)

ach ja und wen ihr etwas für mich habt meldet euch bitte privat[post]


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. März 2010)

gesucht wird ein 2-punkt-brakebooster für a) magura und b)wenig geld.


----------



## Kevko (11. März 2010)

Hi mitsüchtige^^

ich suche ein Anfänger Trial Bike!

Wenn jemand was im Keller oder so stehen hat bitte mir schreiben mit Preisvorstellung. (bin flexibel)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. März 2010)

Suche:

*DOB Stuff 26" !*

1.DOB Gabel.
2.DOB Felgen für Vorne 2 St. 32° 

Wenn sich jemand findet, bitte Melden. Zahl nicht schlecht, suche schon verdammt lange!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patr1ck (15. März 2010)

hallo

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen ich suche ein

24" (street) trial Rahmen mit SattelstÃ¼tze z.B. :

Adamant street 24"

Because simple street 24"

Echo Urban street 24"

Inspired fourplay 24"

oder Ã¤hnlichen Rahmen ...

gibt es sowas gebraucht ? 

WÃ¤re auch an einem entsprechenden komplettbike interessiert

oder im Set ( Rahmen + LaufrÃ¤der o. Gabel o. Antrieb ) - 

das ganze gebraucht und bis max. 400â¬ je nach Ausstattung.

Angebote bitte per PN oder Email 

vielen Dank

GruÃ

Patrick


----------



## siggi19 (18. März 2010)

suche ein 26" trial.
am liebsten mit disc vorne und anständiger geo.
meldet euch bei mir mit guten angeboten.

gruß siggi


----------



## Kevko (19. März 2010)

Kevko schrieb:


> Hi mitsüchtige^^
> 
> ich suche ein Anfänger Trial Bike!
> 
> Wenn jemand was im Keller oder so stehen hat bitte mir schreiben mit Preisvorstellung. (bin flexibel)



Hat sich erledigt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.mütze (21. März 2010)

nach langer pause frage ich mal ob vllt noch jemand ein 26er rad hat muss nciht komplett sein geo wäre die vom alten adamant gut die mit dem 55iger tretlager höhe und in long also wer was hat bitte melden auch nur rahmen damit ich wieder anfangen kann.

gruß marcel


----------



## *George* (24. März 2010)

Heyho!

Ich suche ein paar V-Brake adapter für magura 4-punkt aufnahme.

lg


----------



## hst_trialer (25. März 2010)

*Kettenspanner für Echo-Singlespeed-Naben*, also die Bude die man auf der Achse montieren konnte.


----------



## jan_hl (25. März 2010)

Suche dringend ein paar V-brake adapter.  Am besten die von Heatsink.


----------



## montfa (26. März 2010)

suche zhi kettenspanner wie diese hier:





gerne hätte ich die in rot, silber, schwarz oder blau.


----------



## Flowboarder (28. März 2010)

Sers zusammen!

Ich suche ein gebrauchtes Trialrad. Idealerweise in 26 Zoll, mus aber nicht unbedingt. Preislich ist die obere Schmerzgrenze bei 600 Euro. Kann auch gerne ein Stück weniger sein. Angebote bitte an AndreasBrenk(ätt)gmx(Punkt)de


----------



## hst_trialer (2. April 2010)

hope bremsgriff links
zustand an und für sich worscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkiZzo (4. April 2010)

Suche einen Inspired Fourplay 24 Rahmen.
Farbe egal, da eh lackiert wird .


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2010)

ich suche ne schräge ahead kappe


----------



## pippi (6. April 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich suche ne schräge ahead kappe



ich bau dir eine für 10. selbstabholer versteht sich


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ich bau dir eine für 10. selbstabholer versteht sich


donnerstag? 16Uhr? club?


----------



## coaster (6. April 2010)

Suche kurzen 20er Rahmen. Sollte günstig sein. Evtl auch Gabel und Kurbel.


----------



## pippi (7. April 2010)

suche eine 28 Loch VR nabe in schwarz, sollte nicht mehr als 90g wiegen


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. April 2010)

nico suchst du die schräge kappe vom try all vorbau. wenn du magst bring ich dir eine nach cb mit


----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2010)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> nico suchst du die schräge kappe vom try all vorbau. wenn du magst bring ich dir eine nach cb mit


ich bekomm schon eine in Köln 
Aber danke fürs angebot.


----------



## Marcelhaha (8. April 2010)

hi
suche einen hinterreifen der nicht so teuer ist für mein 20 zoll bike 

bitte an meine e-mail schreiben: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (9. April 2010)

Tausche evtl mein Pro Flat Bmx gegen ein 20er Echo. http://www.global-flat.com/smf/index.php?topic=35594.msg315137#new


----------



## trialboypaddy (9. April 2010)

hi
ich suche eine magura hs 33 rechter hebel und für hinten
sollte nicht mehr wie 40 euro kosten 
Patrick


----------



## coaster (9. April 2010)

Suche gebrauchtes nicht zu teures Echo 20 bis ca 500 Euro.


----------



## coaster (11. April 2010)

Brauche alles mögliche zum Aufbau für ein 20er mit Felgenbremsen. Bitte alles per PM.


----------



## coaster (13. April 2010)

Echo Tr Naben ohne Disc mit Speichen und Booster. Leichte Pedale, Echo Vorbau 180 35°. Maxxis Reifen. Und noch ein Isis Tretlager 68 x 128.


----------



## CityTrial (13. April 2010)

Suche 4Punkt zu V-Brake Adapter. Muss nur funktionieren und halten. Angebote bitte per PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (15. April 2010)

vor einiger zeit gab es im verkaufe thread ein 221 kamel 2010 (soweit ich weis neu) zu verkaufen. Kann den post leider nicht mehr finden und wollte auf diesem wege fragen ob es noch zu haben ist und wieiviel es kosten würde.(hatte damals schon nach dem rahmen einzelnd angefragt)
würd mich echt über ne antwort freuen , egal obs noch da ist oder net



post kann dank zoocontrol gelöscht werden
post 120 natürlich auch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. April 2010)

Ich glaube das war Heizerer2000


----------



## dane08 (15. April 2010)

danke für die info, werd ihn gleich mal anschreiben.


----------



## kamo-i (16. April 2010)

Suche kurzfristig Wellgo MG-1 in weiß. Gerne auch Tausch gegen meine grünen. Siehe hier.


----------



## kamo-i (16. April 2010)

Noch was: Suche HS33 Beläge für ungeflexte Felge. Auch schon gut abgefahren. Hauptsache Sie halten min noch 1-2 Monate tägliches fahren.


----------



## Marcelhaha (19. April 2010)

hi
suche schienbeinschonnen

pls Pn
LG Marcel


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. April 2010)

suche hs33 2005+ bremshebel für links. den kompletten! mit lenkerklemmung.


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2010)

hätte da einen, würds aber nur als komplette bremse verkaufen...
alles nagelneu, bis auf den hebel, den ich paar tage in gebrauch hatte und bei dem ich die berühmte "sollbruchstelle" rundgefeilt habe. 
muss evtl. noch entlüftet werden, war vorher ein anderer hebel dran..

preis is 39,90 euro inkl. versand. nagelneue schwarze beläge sind dabei.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. April 2010)

hat sich erledigt. trotzdem danke chris.


----------



## paradox82 (23. April 2010)

hallo

suche 24" Trialrahmen mit Sattelrohr oder 24" Trialbike (komplett)

zu einem fairen Preiß

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (24. April 2010)

Hey,

suche ne 26" Gabel mit Canti-sockeln. vielleicht hat ja da einer was.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. April 2010)

Suche einen 24iger Hollyroller. Zustand egal, kann gut gebraucht sein. Kann auch tauschen gegen 2.5er Hokworm oder 2.7ner Highroller. Beides ebenfalls gut gebraucht.


----------



## D E N N I S (25. April 2010)

Suche vom RB Hebel dieses Teil das ich da markiert hab weis nich wie man das nennt da kommt öl raus an der schraube oben, die man rausdreht wenn man entlüftet!
Vielleicht kennt einer das Problem


----------



## Raimund-Aut (25. April 2010)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> Suche vom RB Hebel dieses Teil das ich da markiert hab weis nich wie man das nennt da kommt öl raus an der schraube oben, die man rausdreht wenn man entlüftet!
> Vielleicht kennt einer das Problem



Hinter der Entlüftungsschraube sitzt normalerweise ein kleines Kügelchen, dass die Öffnung abdichten soll. Wenn du das verloren hast, dann rinnt es. Man sollte es aber durch ein kleines Kugellagerkügelchen ersetzen können.


----------



## kamo-i (26. April 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Noch was: Suche HS33 Beläge für ungeflexte Felge. Auch schon gut abgefahren. Hauptsache Sie halten min noch 1-2 Monate tägliches fahren.



Sorry, wenn ich nochmal pushe.  Aber hat vll noch jemand welche? Wenn nicht bestelle ich Morgen welche beim Jan. 

greez


----------



## trialkumpel (26. April 2010)

falls jemand was hat, bitte melden

Kratzer Beulen inklusive.


----------



## doc.snuggles (27. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Teilen, die da wären:

- 26" Zoll Gabel: Disc only, sowas wie ne Echo Urban vielleicht 
- Brakebooster für V-Brakes: Lochabstand ist 80 mm


----------



## Flowboarder (27. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem kompletten 26 Zoller. Preislich idealerweise nicht mehr als 600 Euronen.

Flow


----------



## Marcelhaha (27. April 2010)

moin,

suche echo aufkler oder aufkleber satz.
bitte eine PN

lg Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. April 2010)

Suche 26" Gabel mit mind. 19cm Schaft und *Disc only*. 5mm oder Stahl-Schaft.
Gewicht egal, halten muss der Rotz.


----------



## coaster (1. Mai 2010)

Suche Echo Tr Pedale. Mit single Käfig.


----------



## Duffman (1. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen 
ich suche einen gebrauchten 24" trial rahmen evtl hat jemand einen rumfliegen den er nicht mehr braucht 
gruß duffy


----------



## Goettinger (2. Mai 2010)

suche 20" HR (nein kein 19"er)
alles anbieten bitte


----------



## JeePee (2. Mai 2010)

hallo alle zusammen!

suche einen 20" zoo rahmen (python oder lynx (lynx bitte nur die neuere version die nicht nach dem monty x-lite aussieht)) aber am liebsten ein python^^ rahmen bitte ohne gabel aber mit steuersatz wenn es geht. auch ein zoo-komplettbike würde ich nciht abschlagen, aber lieber wäre mir nur ein rahmen ... preislich wird man sich schon einig, wobei meine vorstellung so bei ca. 100 euro liegt. also keine falsche bescheidenheit wenn ich mich täusche, einfach angebot machen.

ich freue mich auf eure angebote!
mfg JeePee


----------



## trialkumpel (4. Mai 2010)

wer hat bitte melden 

GÜNSTIG!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Americanpittbul (5. Mai 2010)

Suche 20" Anfänger bike. Keine dellen oder risse. Mind. Hs33. Keine billigst Komponente. Ansonsten Geo von echo oder Zoo! Länge 1020 +- 15 mm. Preislich habe ich mir so 350  vorgestellt. Bietet mir einfach alles an wenns geht mit Info und Bild.

Mfg amp


----------



## kamo-i (7. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand zZ einen 74kingz Kettenspanner oder ähnliches zur Verfügung?


----------



## Bikefritzel (9. Mai 2010)

hallo,

suche einen möglichst günstigen 19"" hr reifen, gerne gebraucht, bitte einfach mal alles anbieten.

grüße
uli


----------



## JeePee (9. Mai 2010)

> hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> suche einen 20" zoo rahmen (python oder lynx (lynx bitte nur die neuere  version die nicht nach dem monty x-lite aussieht)) aber am liebsten ein  python^^ rahmen bitte ohne gabel aber mit steuersatz wenn es geht. auch  ein zoo-komplettbike würde ich nciht abschlagen, aber lieber wäre mir  nur ein rahmen ... preislich wird man sich schon einig, wobei meine  vorstellung so bei ca. 100 euro liegt. also keine falsche bescheidenheit  wenn ich mich täusche, einfach angebot machen.
> 
> ...



habe mich umentschieden und suche jetzt einfach einen 20" rahmen wenns geht ohne gabel aber mit steuersatz. einfach alles anbieten!

mfg jeepee


----------



## kamo-i (9. Mai 2010)

Spanner aus Post Nr. 144 hat sich vorerst erledigt...

Suche nun aber eine *stabile* 26´er Starrgabel mit Disc Aufnahme...


.


----------



## bruen (9. Mai 2010)

suche ein 20" rahmen öhh das wärs eig.. bietet mal alles an. mit steuersatz und tretlager wären gut aber wenn nicht ist das nicht schlimm


----------



## JeePee (11. Mai 2010)

hat denn keiner mehr nen schönen 20" rahmen in der ecke liegen den er verkaufen möchte hier sucht ja noch einer einen ... bietet mal alles an!^^


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2010)

*Ich suche die Schnellspannerschraube für die HS 33 Evos:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/popup_image.php/pID/838/imgID/0

und am besten auch noch die Normale für die andere Seite.

*


----------



## Americanpittbul (13. Mai 2010)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Suche 20" Anfänger bike. Keine dellen oder risse. Mind. Hs33. Keine billigst Komponente. Ansonsten Geo von echo oder Zoo! Länge 1020 +- 15 mm. Preislich habe ich mir so 350  vorgestellt. Bietet mir einfach alles an wenns geht mit Info und Bild.
> 
> Mfg amp



Preisupdate bis 400 +- 

Mfg amp


----------



## coaster (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo, suche alte Hans Rey Wetten dass Aufnahmen von ca 1987. Biete im Gegenzug einen ARD Bericht über Hans Rey im Interview auch ca 1987. 
Suche ausserdem Trial Wettkampf Aufnahmen aus den letzten 5 Jahren. Am liebsten 20 Zoll Indoor. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcelhaha (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich suche Hs 33 Bremse links

MFG Marcel


----------



## kamo-i (17. Mai 2010)

Suche mittelfristig einen rechten HS33 Hebel. Nach Möglichkeit solche CNC-Buden (lang, für einen Finger) von namenhaften Trial-Herstellern. Farbe egal. ;-)

EDIT: Oder komplett inkl. Körper...


btw:
Gabel aus Post Nr. 147 hat sich erledigt (hab mir ne neue gegönnt).


----------



## Eisbein (17. Mai 2010)

Ich suche eine schwarze VR felge.
32l, möglichst kein ultra heavy zeugs wie die echo...


----------



## JeePee (18. Mai 2010)

suchst du immernoch einen 20" rahmen? dann hätte ich noch meinen momentanen rahmen ein monty 221TI 2004 ... werde in paar tagen meinen neuen bekommen dann kann ich dir den verkaufen preislich wird man sich einig. steuersatz und unterbodenblech ist dabei! wie gesagt so ungefehr 100 euro +/- aber das kann man ja noch bereden. achja der rahmen hat keine dellen oder risse nur die üblichen kratzer und gebrauchsspuren. wenn du interessiert bist meld dich.

mfg JeePee


----------



## DirtMTB (18. Mai 2010)

Suche einen Alu Bremshebel für meine Marta SL 08..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand einen mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstige VR Nabe? Die Disc-Aufnahme meiner American Classic mag nichtmehr 
->32Â°, Industrielager, Disc

Vorzugsweise aus dem Raum GÃ¶ttingen dieses Wochenende, dann kann ich auf dem Trip noch Umspeichen  Gerne Tausch gegen meine American Classic (nun nur noch fÃ¼r Felgenbremse geeignet!) und/oder 740mm Czar Flatlenker.


----------



## bike 20 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich suche ein günstigen riser Lenker für eine 31,8er Vorbau Klemmung.


----------



## kamo-i (21. Mai 2010)

Suche *DRINGEND* Kettenspanner (für Schaltaugenrahmen). Also Richtung Point oder so...


----------



## JeePee (22. Mai 2010)

Suche *DRINGEND* ein 20 zoll hinterrad ohne disc-nabe. Die nabe sollte eine 116mm Achsbreite haben nicht so wie bei monty nur 106mm. bietet einfach alles an!

mfg JeePee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin_Meier (24. Mai 2010)

Tag Leute, 
Ich suche die Echo TR cage pedale (die es zur zeit anscheinend nur bei Tarty gibt... hm)
naja wenn jemand von euch welche hat oder weiß wo man die sonst noch herbekommt meldet euch einfach =)

LG Robin


----------



## Heizerer2000 (24. Mai 2010)

Trialmarkt hatte sie in Ölbronn dabei,nur noch nicht im Shop.
Einfach eine Email schreiben.


----------



## devin14 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute 
Suche ein 26 Zoll Trial Bike.
Preisvorstellung:Bis 700â¬ 
E-Mail:[email protected]

Danke im vorraus 

      GruÃ
     Devin


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand einen wenig gefahrenen Riser Bar egal welcher marke?
aber bitte keinen 680er


----------



## Peppencs (24. Mai 2010)

Monty Lenker, nur Kenny Belaey replica!
Nur e-mail!
[email protected]


----------



## coaster (28. Mai 2010)

Suche Trialsport Magazine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevko (29. Mai 2010)

Moin Leutz!!!!

ICH suche alles für ein 20" Trial Bike ALLES außer RAHMEN und GABEL!!!

Wenn ihr noch was habt was ihr los werden wollt schreibt mir ne PM mit Preisvorstellung!!!!

Mfg

Kevko


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Mai 2010)

Hat noch jemand einen recht breiten (High-)Riser Lenker rumliegen? Alles ab 680mm/31.8/nicht Ã¤lter als ein paar Monate passt schon, ist zwar nicht dringend aber meiner ist nun auch wieder etwas Ã¤lter.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2010)

hat noch jemand ein rockring in schwarz oder silber am start? 
bietet erstmal alles an...


----------



## bruen (6. Juni 2010)

hat jmd noch eine hrnabe? 116mm mit oder ohne disc


----------



## _kirchi_ (7. Juni 2010)

hi
suche monty 207 fur kleinen bursch  4 oder 5 jahre
bitte meldet euch    Ps. macht einen guten preis also unter 400 euro wenn das geht aber melde euch auch wenn ihr mehr dafür wollt

mfg monty 221pr rider kirchi


----------



## Kevko (10. Juni 2010)

Hi,

suche kostengünstig ne HS 33 mit oder auch ohne booster, kurbeln mit oder ohne pedalen, und ne schutzplatte!!!!

Angebote gerne per pm mit preisvostellung!!!

Alle Teile für ein 20"


----------



## Americanpittbul (10. Juni 2010)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Preisupdate bis 400 +-
> 
> Mfg amp



kann gelöscht werden. Danke


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Juni 2010)

Suche mal Werkzeug

*90° Senker* am liebsten *25mm *und einen kleinen bis *15mm *oder so.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2010)

Suche Disc Bremse fürs Hinterrad.
Alias, Hope Trial u.s.w.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Juni 2010)

Hätt eine hintere Hope Trial anzubieten... in  Silber... müsst mal ein Foto schießen, wurde kaum gefahren und ist nicht zerkratzt... PM bei Interesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (15. Juni 2010)

Suche nen Monty Kamel 20" 
Für Bilder: [email protected]


----------



## Luck-Ass (16. Juni 2010)

Suche nen 74Kingz Kettenspanner und verzichte gerne auf Ratschläge wie "bau ihn dir doch selbst"!


----------



## coaster (18. Juni 2010)

Suche 40° Vorbau


----------



## Flexi (19. Juni 2010)

Suche 116er HR Nabe
Suche 20" Gabel mit disc


----------



## Americanpittbul (19. Juni 2010)

Suche HS 33 Bremseinheiten 2x Farbe egal nur >2009 und gut erhalten. Am liebsten mit 4-Finger Hebel.

Mfg Amp


----------



## kamo-i (19. Juni 2010)

Suche Distanzhülsen zur Verwendung eines 4-Punkt Brakebooster...


----------



## ride (20. Juni 2010)

suche eine Hope Mono trial fürs Vorderrad (hebel links) 
falls jemand was anzubieten hat --> pm


----------



## kamo-i (22. Juni 2010)

Suche: 

- kompletten rechten CNC-Hebel als HS33 Ersatz. Also z.B. ECHO oder RB. 

- HOPE Bremse fürs VR/links

- und weiterhin Distanzhülsen zur Verwendung eines 4-Punkt Brakebooster...


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bräuchte mal Funbolts für ne ChisKing-Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markustrial (4. Juli 2010)

Suche für Einsteiger ca. 7 Jahre kleines 20". Macht mal Angebote per pm.


----------



## kamo-i (5. Juli 2010)

Was ich aktuell Suche: 

- Stahlflexleitung fürs VR für ne Hope. 

- rechten CNC-Hebel als HS33 Ersatz. Am besten von ECHO.


----------



## schmidtjr (5. Juli 2010)

Hi

Dann probier ich hier auch mal mein Glück.

Suche für den Einstieg:

- Disc Bremse Vorderrad. Am liebsten wär mir nen komplettes Set... (also griff, bremse, scheibe, adapter (IS2000))
- vorderes Laufrad 26" mit DiscNabe
- hinteres Laufrad 26" (mit Ritzel wär top) für Frontfreilauf, Felgenbremse

Preislich frei nach dem Motto gut&günstig. Sprich keine achter, dellen, extremflexungen... das ganze sollt ne weile halten.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus,
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin


----------



## kamo-i (7. Juli 2010)

Ich SCHON WIEDER. ...sorry  

Was ich aktuell Suche: 

- Stahlflexleitung fürs VR für ne Hope 

- rechten CNC-Hebel als HS33 Ersatz. Am besten von ECHO

*+ Stahlflex-Brücke für Magura HS33 *


.


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (17. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem fähigen Freilauf-schraub-ritzel. ENO oder Tryall oder etwas mit der gleichen Kragenweite... Gern mit passendem Werkzeug und sehr gern sogar in sehr gutem Zustand. Sekundär ist erstmal die Zähnezahl, nicht aber die "Farbe", die sollte CHROM sein, so viel wie nur möglich.

PMt mir doch bitte, könnte sonst gnadenlos untergehen hier.

Bedankt...


----------



## twentysixer (18. Juli 2010)

*Suche 20" Monty-Kamel oder Koxx Sky!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holschi1 (19. Juli 2010)

hey...
ich such nen 20" rahmen (nen kurzen 1000mm mit 350er streben wenn möglich)...
oder nen 26" so ala marc vinco....

alles was ihr günstig noch rumliegen habt könnt ihr mir ja mal per pm schicken....

ich danke euch!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Juli 2010)

suche ne 26 gabel mit magura 4 punkt aufnahme. schaftlänge mind. 175mm


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. Juli 2010)

Hej leute,
suche eine Mavic-Felgenbrems-Felge , vorzugsweise eine EX721 oder D521 mit 32 Loch und ganz wichtig in silber!!!
Solle wenn möglich keine Beulen haben und auch keinen Höhenschlag, kleine Seitenschläge sind kein Problem.
Es ist auch kein Problem wenn sie schon mal geflext wurde!
Mfg
Florian


----------



## Americanpittbul (21. Juli 2010)

Suche 2 Bremsgriffe der Hs 33 aktuellere Version. Farbe wurst nur funktionieren sollten sie. Können auf verschieden farbig sein. Auch einzelne anbieten 
mfg amp


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juli 2010)

Suche eine HÃ¼lse um meine 26.6mm SattelstÃ¼tze in einem 27.2mm Rahmen zu fahren 
WÃ¤re genial wenn jemand soetwas machen kÃ¶nnte


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juli 2010)

AuÃerdem wÃ¼rde ich meinen Thomson X4 120mm*10Â° fÃ¼r 31.8mm gerne gegen einen Vorbau tauschen, der kÃ¼rzer und steiler ist.

Der Vorbau ist technisch perfekt, optisch hat er teilweise etwas abbekommen, aber bei einem Neupreis von 70-90â¬ sollte das kein Problem beim Tausch darstellen  Tausche  gegen ungeschweiÃte Vorbauten, seher gerne Hope/Thomson, aber auch Procraft wÃ¤re eine Option mit eventuellem leichtem Aufpreis eurerseits


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Juli 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Suche eine HÃ¼lse um meine 26.6mm SattelstÃ¼tze in einem 27.2mm Rahmen zu fahren
> WÃ¤re genial wenn jemand soetwas machen kÃ¶nnte



sowas kann dir jeder vernÃ¼nftige radladen bestellen. kostet keine 5 euro


----------



## 124penoepel (22. Juli 2010)

Suche Ersatzspeichen für einen Crossmax SLR 2009. Hat da jemand nen Tip, wo man die einzeln herbekommt?
Gruß


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2010)

@Trialmaniax: Bei nur 0.3mm WandstÃ¤rke dÃ¼rfte es eng werden, so eine HÃ¼lse hier im Laden zu finden. Versuchen werde ich es aber mal.

AuÃerdem:
-Brauche dringendst ein paar Magura->Canti-Adapter, Zustand egal. Meine Selbstgebauten werden zum Problem 

-Oberen Steuersatz, ink. oberer Lagerschale, Lager, Konus etc. (Industrielager)


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Juli 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Suche eine HÃ¼lse um meine 26.6mm SattelstÃ¼tze in einem 27.2mm Rahmen zu fahren
> WÃ¤re genial wenn jemand soetwas machen kÃ¶nnte



Man nehme eine Coladose oder Ã¤hnliches und eine Schere und schwupp die wupp, bastel bastel, ist deine HÃ¼lse fertig und kostet nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2010)

Genial! Dann suche ich jetzt ein StÃ¼ck Koxx-Rahmen!


----------



## luckygambler (22. Juli 2010)

google doch mal nach reduzierbuchse. so heissen die dinger nämlich. aber die idee mit der cola dose finde ich garnicht schlecht. die reduzierbüchse ist ja prinzipiell auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juli 2010)

ich glaub ich suche mal wieder etwas was keiner hat, aber dennoch die frage.

Ich brauch ein 18er Schraubritzel und ein 15er steckritzel für meine king.

Ich könnte euch zum tausch auch 2 nagelneue 15er echo steckritzel anbieten.


----------



## bike 20 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich suche ein Streetrialrad oder Vergleichbares, z.B. Giant STP.


----------



## ungartrial (25. Juli 2010)

Ich brauche sofort eine Innenlager!

128/68  M15

[email protected]


----------



## Eisbein (25. Juli 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich glaub ich suche mal wieder etwas was keiner hat, aber dennoch die frage.
> 
> Ich brauch ein 18er Schraubritzel und ein 15er steckritzel für meine king.
> 
> Ich könnte euch zum tausch auch 2 nagelneue 15er echo steckritzel anbieten.



ich würde mich auch mit ner echo TR nabe zufrieden geben...


----------



## echo trialer (25. Juli 2010)

ich suche die verletzung wo einer dieses hope bremshebl im arm hatte...
die webside und die bilder.
ich finde das hier nicht im forum.
auch über die suchfunktion nicht.( oder ich bin zu doof )


----------



## erwinosius (26. Juli 2010)

versuchs mal mit hand bremse


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Juli 2010)

ich hätte mal bock auf einen *mountain king *vorne, also *2,2 *breit.

möglichst supersonic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elchdeluxe (29. Juli 2010)

um zurück zukehren zu den alten zeiten, suche ich ein 26" rad... bitte einfach mal alles unter 800 anbieten!

DANKE!!!


----------



## ingoingo (1. August 2010)

Suche verschiedene Aufkleber von Zoo!, Magura etc

Große Zoo würden mir schon reichen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. August 2010)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Suche verschiedene Aufkleber von Zoo!, Magura etc
> 
> Große Zoo würden mir schon reichen



frag einfach bei Jan, der hat da hundert pro was


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. August 2010)

Habe rote HeatsinkbelÃ¤nge zum Einkleben in V-Brake Halteschalen. Sind noch gut dick.

WÃ¼rde gerne gegen andere tauschen, irgendwas auÃer Heatsink rot und gelb  NUR Tausch.


----------



## bruen (5. August 2010)

Suche HS33 Bremsgriff für rechts.
bitte an bryan[at]internetos.org


----------



## elchdeluxe (5. August 2010)

#212 hat sich erledigt - danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (8. August 2010)

Suche: Syntace Rahmen. Egal ob long oder short.


----------



## curry4king (12. August 2010)

Suche Monty 231 Urban oder ähnliches 26" mit Sattelaufnahme Disk etc.


Gruß


----------



## LucasL (13. August 2010)

Suche Brakebooster für V-Brake mit 100mm Lochabstand!


----------



## hillo123 (14. August 2010)

Suche einen 20er Rahmen  alles ausser monty!!!!


----------



## Booomer (15. August 2010)

Suche Magura HS 33 Hebel (ab 2005) für links.

Gruß Boomer


----------



## Sasha (16. August 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

ich suche eine Hope Moto M6 VR,hebel links.

Eine Floatinkdisc wär super,könnt mir aber auch anderes anbieten!
bitte PM

danke


----------



## TimDie (18. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und Suche nen Trial Fahrrad 20" fÃ¼r so round about 300â¬-400â¬ mit natÃ¼rlich mÃ¶glichst guter ausstattung fÃ¼r den Preis, wenn da einer eins hat oder Jemanden kennt, der seins loswerden will, bitte melden.

GruÃ
Tim


----------



## Focus_freeride (19. August 2010)

ich suche eine crossblende für einen fullface helm muss nich unbedingt uvex sein für wenig geld. danke im voraus


----------



## trialmaster21 (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
suche diese komischen Adapter für die vierpunkt aufnahme von ner hs33 zu V-brake.
Beim Jan sind se nicht lieferbar, und ehrlich gesagt fände ich auch 40euro dafür schon sehr teuer. Will die ... HS33 los werden. Habe das Bike jetzt kaum ein Monat und die nerven nur noch... Deswegen bräucht ich sowas dringend.
Hat jemand was rum liegen oder eine idee wo man sowas bekommt?

Danke schon mal.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. August 2010)

Von ZHI kosten die gerade nur 20,- bei Biketrialgermany.

Aber vorsicht: die original-Cantisockel sind 100% untauglich. Schon bei der Montage der Sockel reiÃen diese sehr leicht ab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devin14 (23. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
suche 20 Zoll Trialbike.
bis 500
mit hydraulishen bremsen

Gruß devin14


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. August 2010)

hej,
suche vorderrad, ganz in silber sollte es sein, für felgen bremse und es muss keine disc nabe haben! am besten ne mavic felge, aber das ist eigentlich egal!
gruß flo


----------



## T8T (28. August 2010)

Moin! Suche noch einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau für mein 20" so 100-130 25-35° in die Richtung. Einfach mal alles anbieten.

Gruß


----------



## curry4king (30. August 2010)

Suche Evo adapter (evo2)


----------



## MaFFa (4. September 2010)

Hey. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Leute im Raum Oldenburg / Bremen um mal das mit dem Trialen auszuprobieren. 
Und nen Bike such ich auch ^^ 26"
Einfach PN


----------



## cmd (5. September 2010)

hat noch jmd. ne bb7 rumliegen?
mir würde auch der sattel reichen.


----------



## DavidRohff (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

Suche ein 20" Bike, das ich gegen Ende/Anfang dieses/nächstes Monats kaufen möchte. Sollte im etwa 500-650 Euro bereich sein, da ich noch nicht weiß wieviel Euro ich bekomme und noch keine Schutzkleidung sprich Helm ect. habe 
Also wenn jemand etwas hat, solle er sich über PN kurz Melden. Dann kann man alles weitere Besprechen.

Gruß David


----------



## curry4king (7. September 2010)

Suche Flachen Vorbau
7° etc. 31,8 klemmung 
einfach mal alles zeigen

Gruß


----------



## bike 20 (10. September 2010)

Suche:
26" Hinterrad mit 135mm Nabe (möglichst in schwarz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. September 2010)

suche     "Lenker Trialtech Riser"
und ne 20" gabel mit discaufnahme, am besten ne forxx oder echo.


----------



## T8T (19. September 2010)

suche laufrad vorne 20" discaufnahme
                   hinten 19" Felgenbremse

einfach mal alles anbieten....


----------



## DavidRohff (27. September 2010)

So, bin nun immer noch auf der suche nach einem 20" Bike, max. kann ich 600 Euro ausgeben.
Einfach eine PN schreiben oder über Icq - 297-565-107

mfg David


----------



## TysonTimBo (28. September 2010)

hallo trial freunde hat jemand für mich noch ne hr felge 26 zoll 32 loch email am besten mit bild und preisvorstellung an [email protected] freu mich über alle angbote
lg


----------



## Kevko (1. Oktober 2010)

suche ne HS33 für vorne!
nen Vorbau geo wenn möglich 130° 38°!
vllt noch einbisschen Werkzeug wie zb. schlüssel für Tretlagerschale FAG und aussenliegende Zähne!















Lg 

Kevin


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

ich suche ein 26" Trialbike für mich als Einsteigerbike. Es sollte möglichst hydraulische Bremsen haben und in einem guten Zustand sein. Abholung wäre mir am liebsten. Am besten im Großraum Hamburg. Ansonsten auch gerne per Versand. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevko (6. Oktober 2010)

Suche 26" Gabel mit disc und magura aufnahme!

Gabellänge min: 400mm, Vorlauf min: +30mm, Gabelschaft min: 200mm 1 1/8", Farbe: egal, Gewicht: egal.


Angebote bitte per pm!


Mfg 



Kevin


----------



## Helbo (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Suche ein gutes Einsteiger-Bike so um die 350 auch bisschen mehr also wer da eins zu Veräußern hat kann mir ja eine PN schreiben aso 26"

mfg Helbo


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2010)

hat einer der werten herren noch ein Avid BB7 sattel daheim?

Oder sonst ne günstige bremse /scheibe für hinten?


----------



## siede. (24. Oktober 2010)

Unwahrscheinlich, das hier jemand sowas rumliegen hat...

aber suche nen *Because 24" Trial Rahmen*, farbe egal, möglichst nicht misshandelt.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Oktober 2010)

Servus Leute,

Suche ein günstiges Trialbike zum wiederanfangen, ob 20, 24 oder 26 Zoll ist erstmal egal wenn der Preis passt.
Sollte aber nicht unbedingt über 500 gehen.

Einfach mal alles anbeiten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sticiouz (24. Oktober 2010)

Suche 20"er

Kam leider nicht klar mit meinem alten 20er und hab´s deswegen verkauft. Eigentlich hatte ich auch schon ein Angebot für ein schönes Echo jedoch hat das nicht geklappt.  Jetzt bin ich erstmal ohne Bike... und das geht eigentlich GAR NICHT ! 
Dachte an +-500


----------



## erwinosius (1. November 2010)

Suche
altes Trial HR. Kann ruhig defekt sein. Auch gebrochene Felgen sind kein Problem. Nur ein Halber Felgenring sollte noch ganz sien.
Vorzugsweise mit starr Nabe. Marke egal. Soll nicht gefahren werden.
Auch gerne Einzelteile.

gruß
erwin


----------



## coaster (2. November 2010)

Hallo, suche für einen  Verein ein 20er Trial Trainingsbike. Soll günstig sein. Danke.


----------



## DavidRohff (2. November 2010)

Post #234    kann gelöscht werden + diesen hier


----------



## Dampfsti (2. November 2010)

DavidRohff schrieb:


> Post #234    kann gelöscht werden + diesen hier



Post 247 ebenso. Bike gefunden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (2. November 2010)

#246 kann auch raus


----------



## T8T (4. November 2010)

Suche 26" oder 24" Trialbike

Ohne Sattel sonst egal!

Preislich so bis 700,-

Macht mir Angebote, man kann über alles reden!


----------



## bruen (9. November 2010)

-suche brücke für hs33...also die leitung zwischen den kolben
-und son verstellrädchen für den hs33 bremshebel


----------



## twentysixer (14. November 2010)

Suche

26" Laufräder vorn + hinten (136mm Nabe)

Bietet mir alles an!


----------



## Sticiouz (14. November 2010)

#248 hat sich erledigt


----------



## coaster (14. November 2010)

Suche altes fahrbereites 90er Jahre 20 Zoll Trialrad mit Vbrakes. So um 100-150 Euro. Muss nichts besonderes sein. Danke


----------



## coaster (18. November 2010)

Suche ein zweites 20er Trialbike. Wer hat Lust seins gegen mein Bmx zu tauschen? Rahmen und Lenker sind Custom. Die Anbauteile fast alle Neuware. Kann Rechnungen mitliefern. Pix und Beschreibung hier, Neupreis weit über 1000 Euro. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320618890303&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## dane08 (18. November 2010)

edit:bitte löschen


----------



## Goettinger (22. November 2010)

hallo,
suche ein koxx xtp short rahmen, alles anbieten bitte 

und ersatzteile für eine chris king single speed nabe, gesucht wird ein lager innen, kp wie das heisst, muss erstmal zerlegen das gute teil..

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzen01 (23. November 2010)

Hallo,

suche ein fahrbereites Trial Bike für einen grossen Fahrer. Bin 195cm gross...

Denke 20Zoll sind für einen Anfänger besser geeignet oder irre ich mich da?

Bin Student und somit ist mein Budget begrenzt!

Bin aber auch gerne bereit mein Dirt Bike der Marke Specialized zu tauschen,natürlich mit Werteausgleich sofern das nötig ist!!

Gruß


----------



## iller_tiller (25. November 2010)

Suche ein 20" VR mit Discaufnahme!


----------



## Coyote- (27. November 2010)

Suche ein Trial Bike in 20".
Bin kompletter Anfänger und würde gerne Probieren ob es was für mich ist.
Suche somit ein recht günstiges Bike.
Wer etwas hat einfach mal eine private Nachricht schreiben.

LG Sebastian


----------



## eHugo (29. November 2010)

Suche 3 Teile:

-24" Gabel mit Magura Aufnahme und IS2000
-Vorbau 90mm-100mm mit 25°
-Lenker mit mittlerer Erhöhung und leichter-mittlerer Kröpfung

Teile sollten keinen Defekt aufweisen


----------



## Lustknecht (30. November 2010)

Hi,
suche ein relative günstiges Trial-Bike. Ich bin Schüler und habe daher nicht besonders viel Geld zur verfügen.
Also max. 400 Euro.

Lg


----------



## hst_trialer (30. November 2010)

Suche kompletten *HS33 Griff *für rechts. Modelljahr ist egal, aber sollte nicht zu zerschranzt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (1. Dezember 2010)

*Suche Folgendes:*

- rechten CNC-Hebel als HS33 Ersatz. Am besten von ECHO. 
- 26" Gabel mit HS33 Aufnahme.

greez


----------



## DarthUnreal (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

*SUCHE FOLGENDES:*

habe mein Trialer verkauft und vermiss es...:-(
suche ein spaÃiges Bike, egal ob 20" (bevorzugt) oder 26". Preislich max bis 1000â¬.


----------



## LauraPalmer (2. Dezember 2010)

suche einen 74KINGZ-Spanner bzw reicht mir eigentlich auch der Gleitschuh


----------



## bike 20 (2. Dezember 2010)

hab ich glaube noch da!


----------



## astonjo (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich suche ein street trial bike z.B. ein inspired auch ein wenig für dirt geignet hat da jemand andere vorschläge oder einen zu verkaufen . Weil ich eigentlich nicht noch nicht trial gefahren bin bräuchte ich eins mit sattel.Wollte eigentlich ein 24".Wollte ausserdem fragen was es da für Rahmen grössen gibt (ich bin 16 Jahre alt und 174 gross) 
Danke im voraus für eure antworten.


----------



## wookie (6. Dezember 2010)

suche für ein 26" trial starrgabel (disc only), Kurbel, tretlager, rock-ring und steuersatz

darf auch zerkratzt sein

dann tausche ich noch eine HR-Nabe Hope 2 Pro (9-fach) gegen eine trial nabe ein. vielleiht hat da ja jemand interesse.


----------



## Deleted 168372 (6. Dezember 2010)

suche ribo full black schuhe in größe 42/43. 
hat wer ne seite, wos die gibt??


----------



## python (10. Dezember 2010)

suche ein gebrauchtes 26" ozonys bike am liebsten curve hat da einer was oder kennt wen bitte unbedingt melden...


----------



## echo trialer (10. Dezember 2010)

hallo allerseite 
mein freilauf verabschiedet sich einmälig...
ich suche eine gut funktionierenden, LAUTEN ! freilauf.
ich hatte so an monty gedacht 
wer eine guten da hat bitte melden 
LG


----------



## Deleted 168372 (10. Dezember 2010)

#247 kann weg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 168372 (10. Dezember 2010)

ich meine #274...


----------



## bike 20 (15. Dezember 2010)

SUCHE gut gebrauchtes 20 zoll Trialfahrrad bis 600â¬. Wer hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Bolzen01 (15. Dezember 2010)

suche ebenfalls gebrauchtes 20zoll Trial Bike. 
Mit möglichst langem Radstand, bin 1,95m gross...

Bitte melden!!

danke und gruß


----------



## coaster (16. Dezember 2010)

Suche für einen Verein ein gebrauchtes 20 Trial Bike bis 300 Euro. Kann auch ein älteres Modell mit V Brakes sein.


----------



## olimtbfully (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute
bin auf der Suche nach nem Trailbike, bin absoluter Anfänger, 1,85 gross
und 90 kg mit Klamotten. Will den schei... Winter mit etwas Gleichgewicht
Training überbrücken. Budget bewegt sich so im 500/600  Bereich.
Man kriegt ja für nen Hunderter mehr schon was neues, aber ist das haltbar? Dann doch lieber ein gutes gebrauchtes einer renomierten Marke oder?
Wer was hat bitte melden.
Gruss Oli


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2010)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ein gutes gebrauchtes einer renomierten Marke oder?



Du hast es erfasst


----------



## pippi (22. Dezember 2010)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> bin auf der Suche nach nem Trailbike...
> Gruss Oli



da wirst du hier aber kein erfolg haben. und gleichgewicht kannst du mit jedem bike üben...


----------



## Atomz-Rider (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich suche Tensile Offset Halteschellen wer welche rum liegen hat melde sich bitte.


----------



## coaster (23. Dezember 2010)

Suche  günstigen 20er Rahmen und Gabel. Älteres Modell mit V Brakeaufnahme. Ausserdem Naben und Speichen für 32 Loch. Keine Disc!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Dezember 2010)

Suche 26" Gabel mit langen schaft und discaufnahme! zum kaufen oder tauschen gegen eine koxx forx im guten zustand

pn an mich


----------



## duro e (27. Dezember 2010)

so meine süssen ;D
suche , eine hope pro 2 hr nabe . 135mm und 10mm achse , farbe ist wurst , sollte aber heile sein.
oder eine sunringle abbah sos hr nabe , selben maße wie oben geschrieben . für zustand gillt ebenso das selbe.
wer was hat sofort melden.
gruß,
alex


----------



## coaster (28. Dezember 2010)

Suche neuwertiges Bashguard für 20er Echo.


----------



## coaster (29. Dezember 2010)

289 hat sich erledigt. Danke.


----------



## echo trialer (29. Dezember 2010)

#276 kann weg


----------



## duro e (31. Dezember 2010)

so suche wird erweitert :
- 26er laufrad , mit 40mm felge und nabe mit schraubgewinde . 135mm breite.
oder 
- 26er 40mm felge (32 loch)
-nabe mit schraubgewinde für 135mm(32 loch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (1. Januar 2011)

Suche für meinen Sohn einen günstigen Rahmen. Yaabaa oder Onza. Evtl auch Gabel und Anbauteile. Am liebsten ein komplettes günstiges Rad.


----------



## Kublakahn (2. Januar 2011)

Bin fündig geworden ... Vielen Dank !!!

kann weg !


----------



## shime_konarider (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo @ all !!!
Möchte so schnell wie möglich auch mit Trial beginnen denn DH geht im Winter ja leider nicht. Deshalb suche ich ein Bike das maximal 500 kosten sollte. Ob 20" oder 26" ist egal, obwohl 26" bevorzugt würden. Die Parts sollten auch nicht die schlechtesten sein (vorallem stabil) denn Feingefühl sucht man bei mir vergebens


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Januar 2011)

*Hat jemand noch einen defekten HS33 Bremsgriff (ab 2005) rumliegen? Bekanntlicherweise sind die des Öfteren mal gebrochen, also her damit! Kann auch ohne Innereien sein!*


----------



## Bolzen01 (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand einen 19Zoll bzw. gut sitzenden 20 Zoll Reifen abzugeben, da mein Maxxis Creepy Crawler von der Felge rutscht!? Am liebsten einen von Monty (muss nicht das beste Profil haben, da ich blutiger Anfänger bin und die ersten Monate eh nur auf dem Boden bleibe...)

Felge ist eine Monty.

danke im voraus

gruß


----------



## Bolzen01 (11. Januar 2011)

hab ein Bike gefunden!!!


----------



## Bolzen01 (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

suche gut erhaltene Schienbeinschoner. Größe sollte L sein. 
Wer noch welche hat bitte melden über PN.

Gruß


----------



## *guru* (14. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Ich wollte auch mal trialfahren, suche nu n Rad dazu in 20" oder 24", 26" auch anbieten, aber bevorzugt kleiner. Ausgeben wollte ich möglichst wenig, ~400  ?!
Hinten sollte ne HS33 dran.
bitte alles anbieten.
Gruß *guru*


----------



## kamo-i (16. Januar 2011)

*Suche streetlastigen 26" Rahmen mit 135mm Ausfallenden *. Bevorzug den Because Simple Street. Einfach allen anbieten! =) 

Und weiterhin: ein kompletten rechten CNC-Hebel als HS33 Ersatz (z.B. Echo)

Danke im Voraus! 

Greez, 
Massa


----------



## t-time1991 (18. Januar 2011)

nabend!
bräuchte so nen paar sachen mal da ich mein trialbike wieder zum leben erwecken will...
wenns geht alles in grün!
-lenker
-halteschellen
-steuersatz
-2 loch brakebooster
-pedalen
-mäntel vr+hr
-nen kettenspanner alla 74 kingz
-hs33 rechts komplette hebel würde auch reichen da ich "untenrum" alles noch hier habe
-diskvr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruen (19. Januar 2011)

Hat jmd, falls es das überhaupt gibt, nen <12zahn Steckritzel für ne Echonabe?


----------



## cmd (19. Januar 2011)

nein, gibts nicht.


----------



## triallo (19. Januar 2011)

brauche einen Frontfreilauf  für meine Kurbel (18 zahn)


----------



## erwinosius (21. Januar 2011)

Suche ein Stück Gabelschaft. Also der Rest vom absägen. Aus Stahl.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Januar 2011)

suche HS33 neu
neue kolben oder griff gehen auch. macht mir angebote.
gruß moppel


----------



## bruen (27. Januar 2011)

Kauf mal lieber meine gebrauchte


----------



## echo trialer (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine 26" atomz hinterradnabe für steckachse.

pn an mich 

Lg


----------



## danjo80 (31. Januar 2011)

suche dringend ein 16t freilaufritzel, bsa gewinde.

wenn ihr was für mich habt bitte pm an mich.

schon ma danke...


----------



## Trialmobby (31. Januar 2011)

*Tach suche ne 20" Gabel mit Magura-Aufnahme. Dringend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boldontrials (3. Februar 2011)

Suche eine sattel mit stutze fur eine alte monty 231 27.2mm mit centrale interne bolzen.
Danke

Mfg


----------



## dane08 (9. Februar 2011)

suche schraubritzel mit 12 mittig angeordeneten Zähnen
wenn jemand sowas da hat oder nen shop kennt der sowas zeitnah liefern kann bitte melden (trialmarkt hab ich natürlich auch geguckt aber das dauert wohl noch ne ganze zeit bis er die wieder da hat)


----------



## Robin_Meier (9. Februar 2011)

Nabend, 
Ich suche nen riser lenker wie den günstigen Monty mit 31,8er klemmung und etwa 680mm lang  meldet euch !!


Robin


----------



## kamo-i (10. Februar 2011)

*Sry nomma, aber so langsam wirds wohl dringend... Wär cool wenn jemand wat hat. Siehe unten...*



kamo-i schrieb:


> *Suche streetlastigen 26" Rahmen mit 135mm Ausfallenden *. Bevorzug den Because Simple Street. Einfach allen anbieten! =)
> 
> Und auch dringend: ein kompletten rechten Hebel für HS33 Kolben. Am liebsten CNC (RB oder ECHO) oder auch ein normaler Magura.
> 
> ...


----------



## zumitrial01 (11. Februar 2011)

suche Marino 26" Street Trial Rahmen, hat wohl jemand schon bei Verkaufe eingesetzt aber ich finde den Beitrag nicht mehr. Bitte melden wenn jemand solch einen Rahmen besitzt 

Gruß Axel


----------



## coaster (11. Februar 2011)

S: kurzen , steilen Vorbau so um die 130 -38°. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (20. Februar 2011)

Suche: linken TryAll-Kurbelarm in schwarz und 165mm Länge, wenn möglich mit Bild.


----------



## Mr. Terror (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich suche ne Alexrims DX32 Felge mit 32 Loch.

Grüße

Sascha


----------



## python (21. Februar 2011)

*moin,

suche entweder den alten try-all carbon lenker (der schwarze mit der roten schrift). oder den neuen rockman carbon lenker .-)

wenn einer was davon hat und verkauft bitte MELDEN !!!*


----------



## zumitrial01 (21. Februar 2011)

suche Kurbel 165mm mit Gewinde fürn Freilauf.
Danke Gruß Axel


----------



## echo trialer (21. Februar 2011)

Bin auch auf der suche nach einem Carbonlenker 
-Try all
-Rockman
-Speed Race
einer von denen  sollte keine tiefen kratzer haben .


----------



## ecols (22. Februar 2011)

ich hätte den Onza im angebot..


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. Februar 2011)

Suche irgendeinen 

*"high" RISER (31,8) *

Kratzer, größer Gebrauchsspuren sind auch erwünscht!


----------



## echo trialer (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich suche die maße von den löchern einer 26" tryall hole.
breite und länge 

wenn wer ne tryall oder rockman hole fährt kann die ja mal kurz ausmessen 

Lg


----------



## chris177 (26. Februar 2011)

hallo

will mir ein street trial zusammen bauen und wollte fragen wo ich gut gebrauchte teile bekommen könnte

mfg chris.


----------



## Kevko (26. Februar 2011)

HI.

Gute gebrauchte Teile findest du hier im Verkauf Thread = http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410497 oder auch im Bikemarkt = http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ 

für neue teile kann ich dir nur http://www.trialmarkt.de empfehlen.

Mfg

Kev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevko (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach nem 20" Rahmen wenn jemand was hat bitte per pm.

Amliebsten mit HS 33 aufnahme.


Mfg

Kev


----------



## echo trialer (27. Februar 2011)

echo trialer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche die maße von den löchern einer 26" tryall hole.
> breite und länge
> ...



Erledigt 

kann gelöscht werden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2011)

-GlÃ¼ck muss man haben-


----------



## msc trialer (4. März 2011)

Halloo, ich suche ein Monty Kamel 231 bzw. 26".
Baujahr ist mir eigentlich recht egal, sollte aber noch gut erhalten sein 
Gruß


----------



## EiPott (6. März 2011)

*Suche ein 20" Trial Bike* als Zweitbike. Preislich ca. 300-500â¬, da ich noch SchÃ¼ler bin. Macht mir ein Angebot, es lÃ¤sst sich Ã¼ber alles reden!!
Freue mich auf eure Angebote.


----------



## Thiemsche (8. März 2011)

Ick suche ein paar Kurbeln mit 160-165mm Länge und ner ISIS-Aufnahme.


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. März 2011)

Suche einen Atomz Quark 26" Rahmen! 

Gruß


----------



## chriswhip (12. März 2011)

Ich suche ein trial/street 24" bike oder nur einen Rahmen,
etwa wie inspired, Adamant street 24", Neon street, czar 24" oder Ozonys king of dunce. 


Gruß


----------



## EiPott (14. März 2011)

Suche guterhaltene/neue *Pedale*, bevorzugt Inspired! 
Außerdem *Knieschoner*, bevorzugt von sixsixone!

Bitte per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (15. März 2011)

suche dringends ein kurbelpaar, mit rockring und ritzel... 
sollte isis sein und 170er länge... 

alles anbieten, da ich wieder fahren will bei diesem geilem wetter!


----------



## florianwagner (17. März 2011)

suche eine 26zoll gabel mit hs33, einen satz felgen für vorne und hinten 28/32loch und einen freilauf, wenn möglich echo sl titan und noch ne hs33 für vorne.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. März 2011)

Suche Trialtech Vorbau 130mmx25°


----------



## Biker_Billy (19. März 2011)

Hallo mein Name ist Billy Hesse, bin 13 Jahre alt und komme aus Sachsen/Crimmitschau.
Ich fahre seit ich 6 bin "spezielle Fahrräder" ab meinem 6 bis zum 12 Lebensjahr fuhr ich BMX , danach Dirt und jetzt möchte ich mich im Trail X bzw Street Trail versuchen. Dies setzt natürlich vorraus das ich ein gutes Bike habe zur zeit steht bei mir noch mein NOX Flipper Umbau zuhause. Dies würde ich gern Verkaufen und mir für das Geld ein Trailbike kaufen. Mein Favorit in den Trailbikes ist das Inspired Fourplay (24"). Wenn mir jemand was anbieten kann wäre sehr nett. 
Ich erwarte eure Antworten und freue mich auf Angebote.

MFG Billy

(PS: Tausch gegen mein NOX Flipper auch möglich: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nox-flipper-custom-dirtbike/22585464)


----------



## erwinosius (20. März 2011)

Hallo Billy,
herzlich willkommen hier. 
Als aller erstes: Es heißt TRIAL nicht Trail.....
Ansonsten wenn du ein Bike suchst geh in den Verkaufe Thread. Dort findest du meist gute Angebote. Mit ein bisschen Geduld auch das was du suchst. Schau dir auch mal die älteren Beiträge an. Viele Sachen sind da auch noch zu haben.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Biker_Billy (20. März 2011)

Danke Erwin,
nun leider wird es das Bike sicher hier ne so schnell geben is ja ziemlich neu auf de markt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (20. März 2011)

Hat hier irgendwer einen Procraft 90*35 Vorbau (oder ähnliche Hersteller) rumliegen und möchte ihn loswerden?


----------



## Helbo (21. März 2011)

#244 kann gelöscht werden


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. März 2011)

#324 kann geloescht werde


----------



## erwinosius (21. März 2011)

@biker_billy: gabs schon...


----------



## Biker_Billy (21. März 2011)

ok trzdm danke !


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2011)

hat noch jemand Single Cage pedalen?

am liebsten schwarz. Silber oder i.eine knallige farbe würde auch gehen.


----------



## chriswhip (22. März 2011)

#*335* kann gelöscht werden


----------



## moOrphY (23. März 2011)

Suche wenn´s geht nen gut erhaltenes Freilaufritzel ECHO SL Stahl! Neu wäre natürlich am allerbesten! 

Besten Dank. 

fabi


----------



## bike 20 (25. März 2011)

SUCHE:
Because Simple 26street oder vergleichbares mit Sattel.


----------



## twentysixer (26. März 2011)

*suche 20" koxx sky*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (29. März 2011)

Suche 2 Paar  Bremsklammern für Echo Felgenbremsen.


----------



## coaster (30. März 2011)

Suche 2 Paar Bremsklammern für Echo Tr- SL 4 Punkt und einen Booster.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. April 2011)

Suche PhatPads in nicht ganz verbauchtem Zustand.


----------



## -OX- (2. April 2011)

Suche Trial VR Laufrad 

26" 
Silber 
HS33 / V-Brake 
Leicht oder eben nicht allzu schwer sollte es sein 

Wäre gut wenn es optisch zu meiner HR Felge passen würde 




Bitte PN an mich


----------



## Nord_rulez (5. April 2011)

iso hs33 bremsgriff 2finger rechts

so:


----------



## Snap4x (5. April 2011)

Hey,
suche ein Trial Bike bis 100â¬. Muss doch sowas hier auch geben (siehe in UK, da gibbet die schon fÃ¼r 50 Pfund gebraucht). Einfaches und solides Rad. 
Bremsen hÃ¤tte ich auch selber. Allerdings sollte alles andere vorhanden sein.


----------



## Bolzen01 (6. April 2011)

nabend,

suche einen Vorbau 130mm 25° für 26".

ebenso einen 26" VR und HR Mantel, gut erhalten...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## D E N N I S (7. April 2011)

Hat jemand nen KoXX XTP 26"


----------



## ChrisKing (10. April 2011)

Ich such ne Trialtech 26" Disc Gabel oder ne 180er koxx forxx. Aber nur in sehr gutem Zustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibo (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

suche einen günstigen, langen Vorbau (min. 150mm), Winkel ist nicht so wichtig (rund 20°-30°)

Gruß

ibo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. April 2011)

Suche die zweite Ableitung von f(x)=3^x


----------



## kamo-i (12. April 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Suche die zweite Ableitung von f(x)=3^x



x = deine Mutter, als Sie noch 20 war.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. April 2011)

1. ableitung: (ln 3)*3^x
2.ableitung: (ln 3)*(ln 3)*3^x


----------



## kamo-i (12. April 2011)

Wie typisch die Qualität unserer "Antworten" doch für unsere Persönlichkeiten steht. ^^ 

...so, gut jetzt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. April 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> 1. ableitung: (ln 3)*3^x
> 2.ableitung: (ln 3)*(ln 3)*3^x



Stimmt, habe die Regel des Vielfachen auÃer Acht gelassen  Danke

Die erste MÃ¶glichkeit kam schon nah an Observed ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (12. April 2011)

Noch einer der sich damit rumschlägt?
Bin ich doch nicht alleine^^


----------



## Typhi (13. April 2011)

Hallo,
suche Gabel mit Bremsscheibenaufnahme für 20" Bike.

Wer was hat bitte dringend melden!


----------



## Americanpittbul (18. April 2011)

Hi ich suche Speichen der Länge 172mm. Brauche ca4-5 Stück.

Gruß Amp


----------



## EiPott (18. April 2011)

gut zu wissen das man hier auch mathematische lösungen suchen kann 
Werd ich mir merken


----------



## Americanpittbul (18. April 2011)

EiPott schrieb:


> gut zu wissen das man hier auch mathematische lösungen suchen kann
> Werd ich mir merken



Wenn es auf mich bezogen ist : Check ich net.


----------



## OctaneFX3 (18. April 2011)

lies mal ab Antwort #363


----------



## EiPott (18. April 2011)

haha ne du warst net gemeint, sondern der, der hier ne ableitung wollte


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (21. April 2011)

@ Eipott:   "Zitieren"-Button ist dein Freund..


----------



## Nord_rulez (26. April 2011)

hi ich suche 26" Trial-fahrräder, gebraucht aber trotzdem im guten zustand.

angebote und infos per pn bitte.

gruß, marty


----------



## Stonsen (26. April 2011)

Suche ein gebrauchtes 20" Trialrad
Einfach mal alles anbieten.


gruß sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. April 2011)

Hat doch sowieso niemand, aber ich will unbedingt endlich eine Middleburn!

-22Zahn
-ISIS
-175mm.


----------



## ingoingo (26. April 2011)

Suche: *Echo Tr Kurbeln bevorzugt schwarz
           Echo Tr Simple Cage Pedale *


----------



## ecols (27. April 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hat doch sowieso niemand, aber ich will unbedingt endlich eine Middleburn!
> 
> -22Zahn
> -ISIS
> -175mm.




Da schlieÃ ich mich an, aber als 36er.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

nach langer Pause möchte ich mir nun doch wieder ein Trialbike zulegen.
Daher suche ich ein 20" Trialbike um die 700.
Sollte natürlich gut gepflegt sein (keine Dellen/Risse)!

Einfach alles anbieten - per PN!


----------



## Dooominik (28. April 2011)

Hallo, 
will mal den Fuhrpark erweitern und was neues probieren.

Das heißt ich suche für nen absoluten Anfänger in Sachen Trial nen nicht allzu teures 26'' Bike.

Freu mich über PNs


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2011)

Suche:

-Wellgo MG1
-24" Highroller/Minion etc. in 42a, bis 2.5, dual ply
-Rohloff Kettenspanner


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2011)

AuÃerdem suche ich einen extrem leichten VR-Reifen in 24".
Perfekt wÃ¤re: Tabletop in der Faltversion und *gerne stark abgefahren*!
Wer sich Aufwand sparen will, kann das Ding gerne in einem Umschlag verschiffen 

@Basti, wenn du sowas rumfliegen hÃ¤ttest und mir zeitweise gegen meinen Holyroller tauschen wÃ¼rdest, wÃ¤re das auch super! Dann wÃ¼rde zumindest kein Reifen fehlen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2011)

Einkaufsliste geht weiter:

-Ein paar neue NachfÃ¼ller fÃ¼r V-Brake CNC-Halter wÃ¤ren nett. Phat o.Ã.
-ein Satz (zwei Arme) Avid Ultimate V-Arme wÃ¤ren auch mal cool!


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Mai 2011)

sag mal hast du deinen bock verbrannt???
mit der liste ist ja fast ein ganzes rad komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2011)

Fast, ja. Die Karre muss mal eben einiges abnehmen. Mehr Zwang als Vorliebe.

Und du hast mir gerade die Phats vor der Nase weggekauft


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (2. Mai 2011)

@ZooControl: Sind Phats nicht eine Art "Jumpstyle-Hosen"? xD
Was hat das bitte mit diesem Thread hier zu tun? xD


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Mai 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Fast, ja. Die Karre muss mal eben einiges abnehmen. Mehr Zwang als Vorliebe.
> 
> Und du hast mir gerade die Phats vor der Nase weggekauft



Passen die Backings auch in V-Brake Housings??? Aber Phats sind ne gute Wahl 

Warum abnehmen? Baut dein Bock denn schon ein eigenes Gravitationsfeld auf?


----------



## ecols (3. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich zieht er zu viele Chicks an..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Mai 2011)

dr_pfannkuchen schrieb:


> @ZooControl: Sind Phats nicht eine Art "Jumpstyle-Hosen"? xD
> Was hat das bitte mit diesem Thread hier zu tun? xD



Phats sind Raver-hosen  In diesem komischen Dingern wird hauptsächlich melbourne shuffle getanzt^^


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2011)

Hat dir das Wikipedia gesagt? Ich hoffe doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Mai 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich zieht er zu viele Chicks an..



In KÃ¶ln haben die leider recht oft mÃ¤nnliche Geschlechtsmerkmale 




Nein, muss das Rad zu einem praktischen Zweck etwas erleichtern. Ihr werdet frÃ¼h genug erfahren, wieso 



AuÃerdem suche ich nun einen *Avid Adapter fÃ¼r 160mm Scheibe am Vorderrad.*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Mai 2011)

Suche Leichtbaugabel, am besten Echo SL.

Schaft muss aber lang sein... das Marino braucht knapp 19cm.


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (4. Mai 2011)

@ZooControl: Wieso bestellst dir net einfach gleich 'n neues Bike? 
Oder haste vor 'ne Großfabrig aufzumachen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2011)

Habe ein gut funktionierendes Rad, aber da soll einiges mal getauscht werden 

Daher suche ich nun auch einen Vorbau mit knapp 90mm LÃ¤nge und knapp 20Â° Steigung. 31.8mm Klemmung. Am liebsten ungeschweiÃt, aber das ist nun gerade auch nichtmehr so extrem wichtig.

Wer will kann gegen meinen BBB 70mm*30Â° Vorbau tauschen. Sowas ist extrem selten und sollte den 24"ler hier SpaÃ machen 

MG1 habe ich nun bereits gefunden, danke!


----------



## manobike.Julian (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne mal in den Trial-Sport reinschnuppern und suche dafür ein gebrauchtes 20" oder 26" Trial Rad. Ich suche ein Komplettrad, optischer Zustand egal, technisch sollte es fit sein. Muss auch keine Edelparts oder Leichtbauteile haben, es sollte als erstes Rad zum Ausprobieren eher günstig sein.
Bietet mir einfach was an!   
Gruß,
Julian


----------



## MatzeD (9. Mai 2011)

Hey leut..
Ich such ein einfaches trial 20" um die 400-500 euro alles anbieten


----------



## T.K.O. (10. Mai 2011)

so...ich suche nen schicken 26" rahmen..keine dellen oder risse..alles anbieten bitte per pm....besten dank


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Mai 2011)

erledigt


----------



## Aljoschi (16. Mai 2011)

hi ich suche ein günstiges trial bike mit 20Zoll Reifen da ich anfänger bin wollte ich nicht mehr als 550Euro ausgeben.Ich hätte auch ein Bmx ein ipod nano ,samsung smartphone und eventuel ein iphone 3g zu tausch.Kann auch nicht so gutem zustand sein.Bitte melden wer was hat.


----------



## coaster (17. Mai 2011)

Suche Bionic B4 Rahmen. 20 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Mai 2011)

könnte einfach sein: Vorderradnabe 32 Loch, non-disc, fahrbar und nicht zu schwer. Guckt mal im Keller, sowas hat doch jeder rumliegen ;-)

könnte schwer werden: Halteschellen Tensile Offset.
angebote bitte per PM.
grüße,
Björn


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Aljoschi (17. Mai 2011)

Suche noch eine Hinterradbremse oder nur einen Bremshebel.


----------



## coaster (18. Mai 2011)

Suche auch noch einen Neon Bow 20 " Rahmen.


----------



## Shoko (18. Mai 2011)

coaster schrieb:


> Suche auch noch einen Neon Bow 20 " Rahmen.



Ich denk du suchst nen BIONIC B4


----------



## coaster (18. Mai 2011)

Den in der alten Version gibt es ja nicht mehr. Und den neuen mag ich wegen dem hohen BB nicht. Da der Bionic nicht so populär ist such ich den Bow den gabs ja öfters


----------



## suchtmatte91 (18. Mai 2011)

Aljoschi schrieb:


> Suche noch eine Hinterradbremse oder nur einen Bremshebel.



was genau suchst du? hydraulik, oder seil?


----------



## Aljoschi (18. Mai 2011)

such eine mit hydraulik.


----------



## linus93 (21. Mai 2011)

suche ne hinterad nabe 135mm starr und industriegelagert.
schraub oder steckritzel ist zimlich egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suchtmatte91 (21. Mai 2011)

linus93 schrieb:


> suche ne hinterad nabe 135mm starr und industriegelagert.
> schraub oder steckritzel ist zimlich egal.




ich hätte da noch sowas..


mfg maddin


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (21. Mai 2011)

PN ftw


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Mai 2011)

GrÃ¶Ãeres Foto FTW.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (21. Mai 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> GrÃ¶Ãeres Foto FTW.



??? meinste mich?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Mai 2011)

Hat hier sonst noch jemand ein 2x3cm Foto gepostet?..


----------



## suchtmatte91 (21. Mai 2011)

verkaufe thread....seite 3 so ziehmlich mittig (#70), da auch in groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Mai 2011)

Es tauscht wohl niemand seine 27,2mm PivotalsattelstÃ¼tze gegen meine in 25,4er?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Mai 2011)

Brauche alles fur ein neues 20" Projekt. 
DOB stuff gerne, alles was leicht ist !

[email protected]googlemail.com
Wenns eilt auch Handy 0151/14982481


----------



## Rizzle (2. Juni 2011)

Ich suche eine hydraulische Scheibenbremse (vorn), ohne Hebel.
Vielleicht eine Mono Trial oder eine Marta oder eine Louise oder â¦
Nichts zu krass abgerocktes, auf jeden Fall funktionstÃ¼chtig.

Cheers!


----------



## ecols (2. Juni 2011)

Middleburn.


----------



## coaster (3. Juni 2011)

Alles anbieten


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2011)

HÃ¤tte eine gerockte rechte Moe Kurbel in 160mm, ISIS. Neon Rockring wÃ¼rde ich dazu legen.
Technisch noch gut, die linke ist mehr oder weniger fritte. Hat keine Spannung mehr auf der Achse, also so ziemlich ausgeschlagen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Juni 2011)

Hey,

Bike hab ich nun wieder eins. Jetzt noch ein paar Teile um es zur LB Elite zu machen. 

20" Vorderrad um 500gr. mit Disc
Tryall Carbon Lenker od. ähnliches um 200 gr. 
1-2 Eclipse schläuche. 

[email protected]


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2011)

ich suche mittelfristig ein paar teile: 

Gabel mit cantisockel
Isiskurbeln mit schraubritzelaufnahme
Lenker (Monty kenny replica oder sowas in der art)
Vorbau evtl. (125-135 20-28°)
Und vll. hat jemand noch ein reifen für vorn.

Und vll. hat ja jemand noch einen älteren rahmen rumzuliegen...

und was mir grade noch einfällt (warscheinlich wirds eh keiner haben): avid ultimate bremsarme...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juni 2011)

Habe noch einen brauchbaren Nobby Nic fÃ¼r's Vorderrad.
Lenker zwar kein Monty aber ein Trialtech Highriser mit 700mm.
Ein paar Heatsink CNC V-Pads hÃ¤tte ich auch noch ink. einem noch ausreichenden Rest Original Steve-Coust FÃ¼llungen.


----------



## kamo-i (8. Juni 2011)

Suche Pedale wg. dem hier. 

z.B. wieder Wellgo MG-1 oder vergleichbares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (8. Juni 2011)

*An alle V-Break Fahrer!!!*
Gibt es spezielle Bowdenzughülsen zum trialen und wenn ja welche kann man mir empfehlen oder hat gar noch jemand welche zu Hause rumliegen? 
Gibts eigentlich auch spezielle Bowdenzügen oder sind die normalen ausm Radladen ok?


----------



## Levelboss (8. Juni 2011)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> *An alle V-Break Fahrer!!!*
> Gibt es spezielle Bowdenzughülsen zum trialen und wenn ja welche kann man mir empfehlen oder hat gar noch jemand welche zu Hause rumliegen?
> Gibts eigentlich auch spezielle Bowdenzügen oder sind die normalen ausm Radladen ok?


Niemand fährt hier ein Pausen.

BMX Bremszüge und Außenhüllen sind super. 
Hier gibt es für jeden Farbgeschmack was passendes. Alle, die _linear_ im Namen haben sind zu empfehlen.


----------



## Kevko (11. Juni 2011)

Hi Leuts,

Ich suche mehrere sachen und zwar als erstes: Werkzeug (zb. Abzieher für Freilaufritzel, Tretlagerschalenschlüssel für FAG und einen aussenliegenden....)

Dann bräuchte ich noch paar parts:
1. nen vorbau für 20zoll
2. ne gabel mit HS33 
3. ne HS33 für die gabel 
4. Isis Tretlager mit oder ohne Kurbeln für nen Adamant A3 Rahmen

Schreibt mir einfach ne PM wenn ihr was für mich habt.

Mfg

Kev


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juni 2011)

Suche ein Because Simple Street Komplettrad. Gerne auch mal andere 24"/26" Streettrial-Räder anbieten. Oder mir eine günstige Bezugsquelle für das Because nennen. 
Mein Budget liegt bei knapp 650, gerne weniger.


----------



## EchoPure (12. Juni 2011)

Hey ich brauche noch für mein 20" ZOO! ein paar Parts.

-eine VR Felge in silber 32° am liebsten eine Tialtech oder Echo
-Einen Freilaufritzel eine 13 Zähne Schraubritzel
-HS33 Bremsbeläge (Try All)
-Exenterspanner vür 10mm Achsen

Bitte per PM melden!
Grüße Kay


----------



## Cholfa (14. Juni 2011)

Suche Trial Gabel 1 1/8", Optik egal, technisch sollte sie einwandfrei sein.

Gabelschaft sollte mindestens 180mm lang sein.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2011)

ich bin auf der suche nach einem linken echo TR pedal.
Im brokenpart thread ist ja einigen ein pedal gebrochen, vll. haben diejenigen dann noch die andere seite?!

wäre cool wenn sich was findet, das rad wird ansich ja schon viel getragen, aber manchmal muss ich damit auch pedallieren


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juni 2011)

Auf der Suche nach nem 20" Rad fÃ¼rn Freund.
Brauch kein Elite GerÃ¤t zu sein, sollte allerdings auch nicht all zu alt sein.
Falls ihr was im Angebot habt meldet euch doch bitte.
Sollte so um die 650â¬ liegen.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juni 2011)

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach ner 20"  Gabel mit Magura 4 Punktaufnahme.
Erstmal alles anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (23. Juni 2011)

Suche: 1m Jagwire Ripcord L3 Aussenhülle. Am besten schwarz und neu. Kann auch gegen ein 70cm-Stück tauschen...

MfG Trialside


----------



## Stonsen (23. Juni 2011)

Suche Freilaufritzel vorn für 20" Fahrrad.

Sollte natürlich noch top in schuss sein.

Oder ein defektes Monty, dann könnte ich meins eventuell reparieren.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juni 2011)

Stonsen schrieb:


> Suche Freilaufritzel vorn für 20" Fahrrad.
> 
> Sollte natürlich noch top in schuss sein.
> 
> Oder ein defektes Monty, dann könnte ich meins eventuell reparieren.



Hab noch ein MOE Freilauf. Ist baugleich mit Monty. 
Schreib mir ne PM bei Interesse


----------



## marc1995 (25. Juni 2011)

weiß irgend jemand wo ich einen schlauch 24 zoll fürs onza zoot herbekomme ?


----------



## Sherco (25. Juni 2011)

Einen 24 Zoll was? Reifen,Felge,Gabel?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Juni 2011)

Kommt jemand aus dem Pott und hat einen 20" light Schlauch ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc1995 (25. Juni 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Einen 24 Zoll was? Reifen,Felge,Gabel?


sorry hab vergessen schlauch dazu schreibn ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Juni 2011)

Gibt's in jedem Baumarkt fÃ¼r 2,99â¬.


----------



## marc1995 (25. Juni 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Gibt's in jedem Baumarkt fÃ¼r 2,99Â.


danke


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juni 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Gibt's in jedem Baumarkt fÃ¼r 2,99Â.


nicht nur da. Auch unerwarteter weise im Fahrradladen 

Und nicht zu vergessen in groÃen SupermÃ¤rkten gibt's sowas auch!


----------



## suchtmatte91 (26. Juni 2011)

moin...suche try-all oder monty aheadkappe für abgeschrägte vorbauten.
(die alte try-all nuc rund)

danke..


----------



## MisterLimelight (26. Juni 2011)

hoppla, womöglich unerlaubte und unbezahlte Werbung!


----------



## suchtmatte91 (26. Juni 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> gibt´s hier für 7,80: http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html
> und hier für 8: http://www.trialers-home.net/shop/p....html&XTCsid=f50a399a1bf69381961c2b9813ce985c




danke


----------



## erwinosius (28. Juni 2011)

Suche immernoch ein Stück 1 1/8" Gabelschaft aus Stahl.....so ca 5cm wärn optimal....


----------



## Irea (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

suche ein 24" Trialbike. Budget bei 700â¬ - 900â¬.
Gerne gebraucht, aber technisch in einwandfreiem Zustand.

Am liebsten ja ein 24" Rad von Inspired. Aber anderer Angebote auch gern gesehen.

Bitte per PM melden.

MfG

Edit: Fast komplett RÃ¤der, wo nur Lenker oder vereinzelte, andere Parts fehlen, bitte auch anbieten.


----------



## Trialar (29. Juni 2011)

kann weg... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (1. Juli 2011)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## duro e (3. Juli 2011)

suche einen , der ein 20" full disc trialradl hat und es gegen mein 26er ashton justice tauscht. bilder davon sind im album , kann auch gerne ganz aktuelle machen wobei sich nicht viel seit dem letzten pic am zaun verändert hat.

gruß,
alex


----------



## Stonsen (6. Juli 2011)

Hi, suche eine unterschutzplatte.
Is für einen Adamant A3, also Horizontale aufnahme mit 195 mm lochabstand.


----------



## echo trailer (7. Juli 2011)

moin

suche 20" Vorder- und Hinterradfelge   z.B. von Trialtech oder TryAll


Farbe vorzugsweise schwarz oder silber, ist aber nicht sooooo wichtig.

Flanken dürfen auch ab und an geflext worden sein. Aber bitte eher selten.


----------



## soma (7. Juli 2011)

Hej Jungs,

hat noch jemand den Trialtech - Vorbau rumliegen, der am Inspired Hex verbaut ist?
Also nen Trialtech 90mm Länge und 25° Steigung.

Wenn nicht, bestell ich mir den beim Jan, oder gibt es den noch irgendwo günstiger?

Danke schon mal und sonnige Grüße


----------



## Chrisi Wilde (8. Juli 2011)

hallo..

ich suche ein 20" trialbike.  sollte nicht unbedingt mehr als 400 eus kosten...
danke


----------



## springbeuteltir (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin ganz dringend auf der Suche nach einem 20" Bike.
Es sollte am besten Hope-Fulldisk-Ausstattung besitzen.
Für jeden Vorschlag bin ich sehr dankbar 

Beste Grüße
Lina


----------



## twentysixer (11. Juli 2011)

*Ich suche 25" Reifen!!!*


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (11. Juli 2011)

twentysixer schrieb:


> *Ich suche 25" Reifen!!!*



rofl!! Wer hat denn schon als Trialer nen 25" Reifen? xDD

/like so much


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Juli 2011)

> rofl!! Wer hat denn schon als Trialer nen 25" Reifen? xDD



jeder mit einem 231 x-lite, du depp!


----------



## echo trailer (11. Juli 2011)

rofl rofl so einen kenn ich sogar 


vor björn muss man moment ja richtig in deckung gehen 

oft würde ich aber am liebsten genauso reagieren!!!!!!!


----------



## duro e (11. Juli 2011)

und weil björn so scharf schiesst hat er ja auch das rockman ALKAIDA bike


----------



## iller_tiller (12. Juli 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem 26" Trial.
Am besten vorne linker Hebel Disc und hinten HS 33 Hebel rechts. Gerne aber auch Rahmensets mit nen paar parts. Sollte nicht unbedingt das dünnste Coladosenblech sein. Würde so ca. 700 flocken hinlegen wollen.
Schreibt am besten ne Mail, wenn ihr was in der Richtung zu veräußern habt.


MfG


----------



## EchoPure (12. Juli 2011)

hey ich suche leider immernoch nen Freilaufritzel für die Kurbel mit mindestens 72 Einrastpunkten.
Und am liebsten ne eno oder nen Echo.
Anbieten was ihr habt!
Ich würd mich freuen.
UNd noch ein oder mehrere Paare Try All oder Coust beläge.

Danke


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. Juli 2011)

Hej,
suche gummis für die Vbrake Heatsink Pads. Am liebsten Coust-Gummies! Hat jemand noch was rumfliegen?
Würde mich freuen!
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry.S (14. Juli 2011)

hallo,
suche ein neues oder gut erhaltenes freilaufritzel mit 16-18 zähnen für die NABENmontage, sollte mindestens 72 rastpunkte haben,
wer etwas günstig abzugeben hat, kann sich gerne per mail oder pn melden,
beste grüße


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (15. Juli 2011)

Harry.S schrieb:


> hallo,
> suche ein neues oder gut erhaltenes freilaufritzel mit 16-18 zähnen für die NABENmontage, sollte mindestens 72 rastpunkte haben,
> wer etwas günstig abzugeben hat, kann sich gerne per mail oder pn melden,
> beste grüße



Da bist du anscheinend nicht allein  --->





EchoPure schrieb:


> hey ich suche leider immernoch nen Freilaufritzel für die Kurbel mit mindestens 72 Einrastpunkten.
> Und am liebsten ne eno oder nen Echo.
> Anbieten was ihr habt!
> Ich würd mich freuen.
> ...


----------



## echo trailer (15. Juli 2011)

Moin, suche immernoch Vorder- Hinterradfelge 20". Vorzugsweise Trialtech oder TryAll. 
Flanken bitte nicht zu sehr angesflext. Farbe egal. An der Hinterradfelge sollten die Löcher am besten rund sein.

Meldet euch bitte, danke und Gruß


----------



## Irea (15. Juli 2011)

Hi, suche immernoch: 

suche ein 24" Trialbike. Budget bei 700â¬ - 900â¬.
Gerne gebraucht, aber technisch in einwandfreiem Zustand.

Am liebsten ja ein 24" Rad von Inspired. Aber anderer Angebote auch gern gesehen.

Bitte per PM melden.

MfG

Edit: Fast komplett RÃ¤der, wo nur Lenker oder vereinzelte, andere Parts fehlen, bitte auch anbieten.


----------



## *guru* (17. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Suche nen gaaaaaanz langen Vorbau (~175mm) mit 30/35°.

Gruß


----------



## iller_tiller (25. Juli 2011)

# 465 hat sich erledigt...

bräuchte noch einen *orig. 4-Fingerhebel für HS33 * (BJ04-10 müsste das sein)
gerne auch im tausch mit einem silbernen csar.


----------



## coaster (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo, suche Schutzplatte für 20er Echo.


----------



## justincase (27. Juli 2011)

suche HOPE BREMSHEBEL (nur den Handhebel!) FÜR MONO TRIAL, Hinterrad. Bitte melden, falls jemand einen günstigen herumliegen hat.


----------



## gericool (2. August 2011)

Hallo,

suche gebrauchtes 26" trial bike 

greets geri


----------



## Merlin06 (2. August 2011)

Hallo, ich suche eine Front Felge Echo Sl oder Echo Urban 24" möglichst neu/neuwertig bzw. unbeschädigt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (3. August 2011)

Bitte Löschen. Danke auch...


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. August 2011)

Suche Atomz Quark oder Quark 2 Rahmen!  26"


----------



## ecols (4. August 2011)

Suche nen Satz alte Echo Felgen..

die hier:


----------



## coaster (4. August 2011)

Erledigt...


----------



## LauraPalmer (4. August 2011)

Ich suche HS33 t-blades für 04 abwärts - neu oder gebraucht am besten schwarz. Kaufe oder tausche gegen neue u-blades (in schwarz).


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. August 2011)

Hat hier noch jemand Heatsink BelÃ¤ge in Aluhaltern? Kann auch nur noch ein Rest Ã¼brig sein, reicht vÃ¶llig.

Beim Jan scheint es die nichtmehr zu geben..


----------



## python (9. August 2011)

hat jemand zufällig kamel xxv 20" zu verkaufen???

wenn melden


----------



## coaster (11. August 2011)

Erledigt


----------



## Stonsen (16. August 2011)

Hi,

suche 26" Gablen ( ja suche 2) mit Magura aufnahme, zur not auch V brake.

Einfach mal alles anbieten, soll eh lackiert werden.

Desweiteren such ich ne Scheibe, bzw. alles was ich zum umbau meines 20" brauch um vorn auf Scheibe umzubauen.
Gabel hat ne aufnahme, also nabe und Bremse selber.


gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. August 2011)

Suche (wie immer):

Carbon Lenker (Syntace Vector, Tryall ...)
Leichtes Vorderrad ~550 Gramm fur 20"
Eclipse Schlauch 
Evtl. Tryall Reifen Light hr. 

Danke


----------



## Kevko (23. August 2011)

Hi,

Suche Vorbau 180mm 40° 

Entweder ne Gabel mit 4punkt aufnahme für HS33 oder
nen 20° Laufrad mit disk und diskbrake!

und nen gutes freilaufritzel für die kurbel.

Seit heute dann auch noch ne neue kurbel 4kant 170mm.

Angebote bitte per pm.

Thanks 

Kev


----------



## ChrisKing (26. August 2011)

erledigt


----------



## coaster (27. August 2011)

Suche Ozony Curve 1oder 2 Rahmen. Als 20er.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. August 2011)

Suchen zwar schon 1902389374 andere, aber ich muss dringend ein Echo Freilaufritzel haben! SL oder TR.


----------



## DvdMws (28. August 2011)

Hallo,

Suche ein trialbike 20" mein preis limit ist ca. 600 

Danke im voraus 

Mfg David Mewes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (2. September 2011)

Suche Kingz Kettenspanner. Ihr wisst schon, der mit dem Plastikschleifstein


----------



## coaster (6. September 2011)

Suche für einen Freund einen Inspired Rahmen. Für 24 Zoll  Felgen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. September 2011)

Suche wieder n 26er Trialbike komplett mit guten Parts irgendwas schreibt mir mal wenn ihr was anzubieten habt.


----------



## bike 20 (8. September 2011)

Suche:
eine komplette V brake für hinten mit Griff für rechts oder Hope Mono Trial für hinten ebenfalls mit Griff rechts.
ein Hinterrad 135mm Einbaubreite.
Und einen Kettenspanner.


----------



## ChrisKing (11. September 2011)

erledigt


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. September 2011)

suche einen noch brauchbaren Zoo! Python long rahmen mit einem WB von 1045mm von 2006/07/08, müsste der sein, mit den CNC-Teilen! am besten so gut erhalten, wie es geht!


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2011)

Suche wg. unten zu Sehendem einen neuen Rahmen. 

- 26" 
- 135mm Ausfallenden
- streetlastig (kurz und niedriges Tretlager)

Möglichst gebraucht und nicht zuuuu teuer. 

Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## DvdMws (17. September 2011)

Suche Magura Hs33 hinten oder vorne 

Gruß David


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2011)

Tausche eine 20" disc only Trialtech Gabel gegen eine disc only Echo Urban. Wertausgleich etc.pp. schauen wir mal.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2011)

AuÃerdem suche ich einen alten Echo CNC Felgenring (die noch keine LÃ¶cher hatten) in 20" und 32Â°. 
Bitte alles anbieten, egal ob Dellen oder neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2011)

Suche 20" Zoo! Rahmen. Zustand egal so lange keine Risse vorhanden sind.

Tausch gegen gut zerwichsten Ozonys XR20 Rahmen mÃ¶glich, alle Gewinde top, Dellen, Kratzer, alles. Nur Risse hat er meines Wissens nach noch nicht.


----------



## echo trialer (18. September 2011)

erledigt !  kann gelöscht werden !


----------



## TheBASStian (18. September 2011)

Suche (jetzt nicht lachen!) Schnellspanner zur Magura HS 33, Evo 1. Hat die noch jemand in gutem Zustand rumliegen? Dazu auch son bisschen passender Kleinkram gern genommen. Bitte PM.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. September 2011)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Suche (jetzt nicht lachen!) Schnellspanner zur Magura HS 33, Evo 1. Hat die noch jemand in gutem Zustand rumliegen? Dazu auch son bisschen passender Kleinkram gern genommen. Bitte PM.



ich hätte da ein bisschen was: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/343548/cat/500

für weitere Kleinteile frag einfach an, ich denke ich habe so ziemlich alles da


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2011)

Hat jemand Lust seine grÃ¼nen oder schwarzen CNC Haltschellen fÃ¼r die HS33 gegen meine roten zu tauschen?


----------



## hst_trialer (20. September 2011)

soll ich sie dir schwarz machen?


----------



## Rheingauer (21. September 2011)

Suche Echo Urban 26" - disk only schwarz.


----------



## mr.mütze (25. September 2011)

hi ho ich suche einen 26zoll rahmen tretlager höhe sollte bei 50 bis 55 sein. länge L so wie das alte adamant a1 also von der geo her. wer was hat bitte melden ich will wieder trialen und mein 20iger ist na ja..... reden wir nciht drüber also wer noch nen rahmen hat oder weis wo ich günstig einen her bekommen kann möge sich bitte melden.  ne gabel für disk und felgen wären auch nicht schlecht den rest habe ich noch hier rum liegen.

gruß marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (26. September 2011)

ich suche weiter noch eine 26 zoll vorder radfelge und hinterrad felgen wer was hat einfach anbieten beides in 32loch bitte. farbe egal.


gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (30. September 2011)

*Korrektur: *

würde auch nen 24´er nehmen! Ggf. auch Stahl! 

MASSA DREHT DURCH! MUSS FAHREN! DRANG ZUM MORDEN STEIGT!!! 





kamo-i schrieb:


> Suche wg. unten zu Sehendem einen neuen Rahmen.
> 
> - 26"
> - 135mm Ausfallenden
> ...


----------



## haihaihai (2. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Oktober 2011)

-Done-


----------



## SepSep (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusamman,

ich suche eine obere Try All Halteschelle und einen Brakebooster mit 90mm (eigentlich 89mm) Lochabstand.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sebastian


----------



## Stonsen (10. Oktober 2011)

Suche 2 Komplette Magura Geber mit Griffen, also alles was an den Lenker kommt.
Und zwar das 05er Model.

Ich würde sogar gegen die vorgängerversion Tauschen, denn die habe ich.

HS33 natürlich.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab zwar nicht all zu große Hoffnung aber ich versuchs einfach mal...
Suche eine rechte Trialtechkurbel in 170mm ISIS Ausführung.
Meiner hats das Gewinde rausgerissen...
MFG
Elias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (14. Oktober 2011)

ist ein Gewindeeinsatz denn keine Lösung?


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Oktober 2011)

Es handelt sich um das Gewinde für das freilaufritzel.


----------



## pippi (15. Oktober 2011)

is leider 175mm und nicht die neusten, aber Gewinde ist i.O.  fÃ¼r 15â¬ inkl. Versand gehÃ¶ren beide dir.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8686176&postcount=80

meld dich per PN wenn du Interesse hast .


----------



## coaster (15. Oktober 2011)

Suche mal wieder ein kurzes bezahlbares 20" für den Club.


----------



## Stonsen (16. Oktober 2011)

Flatbar Lenker mit 31er Klemmung.
Am besten schwarz, aber erstma alles anbieten.
Mind. 660mm breite!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Trialsprotte (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch einen Echo 7075 in schwarz, 72cm breit, ein Kratzer, sonst  top liegen, passenden flachen Echo Vorbau hätte ich auch noch, Bilder kann  ich So machen...


----------



## Maxilainen (22. Oktober 2011)

Suche 20" Trialbike, nicht zu schwer mit aktueller Geometrie. Der Preis sollte fair sein, ein fixes Budget habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## jan_hl (23. Oktober 2011)

Hat irgendwer einen Satz TNN V-Brake Pads (Also Backings + Pads)?


----------



## kamo-i (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi! Suche Innengewinde-Stange für Headlock wie bei dem hier.  *Kann mir da jemand helfen? *


----------



## pippi (24. Oktober 2011)

Baumarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (24. Oktober 2011)

gewindestange m5 kaufen nen meter , 2 muttern und 2 alte aheadkappen nehmen . 
kosten dafür ca 5 euro höchstens .
habs auch so gemacht gehabt und es war echt super . immer ohne probleme gehalten mit der gewindestange.


----------



## kamo-i (24. Oktober 2011)

sehr gut. danke jungs.


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Oktober 2011)

Nimm ruhig M6, auf de Länge macht ne 5mm Stange schon gut Dehnung. Schau auch mal bei chainreactioncycles.com, die sind günstig und haben viel Auswahl


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2011)

mir fehlen noch ein paar teile:

ein Adapter von 4punkt auf Canti

ein 18z Schraubritzel 

evtl. wellgo MG1 pedale

'n tauglichen reifen für vorn.


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Oktober 2011)

Suche immernoch ein grundsolides 24"/26" Trialrad.

- Budget bis 550-600 (inkl. Versand)
- gerne hinten HS33 und vorne Scheibenbremse (oder HS33 vo. und hi.)
- Wäre natürlich ideal, wenn der Vorbesitzer auch zwischen 1,70 und 1,75 groß ist.
- entweder 26" Trial-Geo oder eine 24" Street-trial Geo. Ist relativ egal, da ich erstmal anfangen will und dann schaue, was mir taugt.
- Rad sollte (relativ) vollständig und (absolut) funktionsfähig sein!


----------



## erwinosius (26. Oktober 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Hi! Suche Innengewinde-Stange für Headlock wie bei dem hier.  *Kann mir da jemand helfen? *



wenn du Gewindestangen und Muttern nimmst, nehm bitte die langen Muttern. weil mit den kurzen funktioniert das natürlich nicht richtig....muss man schaun ob mans im gut sortierten Baumarkt bekommt. Hornbach hats bei uns....
gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> wenn du Gewindestangen und Muttern nimmst, nehm bitte die langen Muttern. weil mit den kurzen funktioniert das natürlich nicht richtig....muss man schaun ob mans im gut sortierten Baumarkt bekommt. Hornbach hats bei uns....
> gruß
> erwin



ok... danke.


----------



## ingoingo (27. Oktober 2011)

gefunden


----------



## coaster (29. Oktober 2011)

Suche 12 T Schraubritzel. Zähne sollen aussen am Rand und nicht mittig angeordnet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matti98 (1. November 2011)

Hallo ich bin neu im Mtb-forum,
und suche schon seit längerem ein Inspired bike.Ich hatte mir entweder  ein Inspired element oder das Inspired fourplay pro vorgestellt.

Mfg Matthias 
 ([email protected])


----------



## HellsBells (3. November 2011)

Hallo, 
ich suche ein komplettes Trial bike (am liebsten 20") zum reinschnuppern und ausprobieren. Sollte 300 Euro nicht übersteigen aber trotzdem natürlich nicht gleich auseinanderfallen. Einfach alles anbieten  ([email protected])


----------



## Freeriderin (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen günstigen 24" Trailrahmen


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. November 2011)

den such doch besser im trailforum.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. November 2011)

Suche Magura bremsen, gerne in SL. 
Dazu noch einen Schwalbe Fourius Fred reifen.

Edit: falsch ausgedrückt. Suche HS 33 fur hinten !


----------



## hst_trialer (8. November 2011)

Suche ein Inspired Hex. Am liebsten in grau, muss aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2011)

Suche ein 26" Trialrahmen mit 135mm achsbreite und vertikalen ausfallenden...


----------



## JohnDoe79 (11. November 2011)

servus zusammen ...

um einen einstieg ins trial-biken machen zu kÃ¶nnen, suche ich ein solides 24'' oder 26'' einsteigerrad bis zu ca 500â¬.

am besten natÃ¼rlich zur abholung im raum mÃ¼nchen 

danke und beste grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. November 2011)

Suche:

1x Furious Fred Reifen
1x HS 33 für hinten (gerne auch Echo Sl)
Leichtes Vr Disc 26"

Wenn möglich, bitte per Mail melden: [email protected]


----------



## BraVe´ (15. November 2011)

Suche:

VR-Nabe mit Disc-Aufnahme
Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse
Ersatz-Bremsbeläge für nen Alu Rahmen



gruß


----------



## MarcMk (17. November 2011)

Suche ein inspired fourplay in grün


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. November 2011)

Suche eine leichte 26" Gabel à la DOB, Koxx

[email protected]


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. November 2011)

Nichts neues?
Suche:

-Coust in Alu für HS33
-Leichte 26" Disc Gabel 

Würde jemand eine 26" Disc Gabel gegen eine 4 Punkt tauschen ?
Wenn nicht bald Angebote kommen, Nerv ich weiter !


----------



## coaster (27. November 2011)

Suche immer noch Ozonys Curve Rahmen in 20


----------



## coaster (1. Dezember 2011)

S: gebrauchte günstige Kurbelarme. Alles anbieten bitte.


----------



## LauraPalmer (3. Dezember 2011)

Suche CNC-blades für 04er HS33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (3. Dezember 2011)

Wäre einer 26" Gabel mit Magura 4 Punktaifnahme nicht abgeneigt, hat da wer gerade was abzugeben?
MFG
ELias


----------



## Celly94 (4. Dezember 2011)

Suche: Günstigen 20" Rahmen mit Magura 4 Punktaufnahme.
Wer was anzubieten hat einfach mal Schreiben. 
Kratzer sind Egal sollten nur keine Dellen haben.

Mfg


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Dezember 2011)

Gefunden.
Löschen bitte !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Dezember 2011)

Suche:
-Echo SL Hebel  Einheit. Hebel fur hinten (rechts). 
-26" Rockman Rahmen Slate III

Anzubieten hab ich auch im Tausch gegen diverse 20" Leichtbau Teile.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2011)

ich suche material für einen ketten gleiter im stil vom 74kingz spanner.
oder gern auch einen fertigen gleiter...


----------



## mhedder (6. Dezember 2011)

Suche einen Because Simple Street Rahmen in 26 Zoll Ausführung; auch als Komplettbike.

Gruß Marc


----------



## BraVe´ (8. Dezember 2011)

Hey

Suche Inspired Fourplay/Element komplettrad!


----------



## -FELIX- (9. Dezember 2011)

_*suche 20'' Rahmen oder auch rahmenset mit teilen zum aufbau....

PN an mich bitte*_


----------



## nochi (10. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

ich suche ein günstiges Trialbike 24" .. 
will ein bisschen mit dem sport anfangen um Fahrtechnik fürs Trailhunten zu üben.

schreibt mich einfach an wenn ihr mir etwas anzubieten habt .. bis max 700 euro .. 

meine körpergröße: 183cm

gruß micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (11. Dezember 2011)

Suche ein vernünftiges Freilaufritzel - 18z.


----------



## BraVe´ (11. Dezember 2011)

suche einen 74kingz kettenspanner!


----------



## coaster (15. Dezember 2011)

Suche Hope Mono Trial Scheibenbremse für hinten. Ausserdem eine Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme für 20°.


----------



## bike 20 (17. Dezember 2011)

Suche ordentliches 20" Komplettrad bis 700â¬.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Dezember 2011)

Suche einen schlichten, schwarzen, günstigen Rockring!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Suche Echo SL Bremsehebel (rechts) und einen 26" Rahmen Rockman Slate oder was leichtes. Gerne auch Tausch gegen Echo SL Rahmen + Wertausgleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (25. Dezember 2011)

Suche Rockring. Und gut erhaltene 20er und 19er Tryall Reifen.


----------



## Stefan_1988 (27. Dezember 2011)

hallo,
ich suche ein günstiges einsteiger Trialbike 20"
gruß stefan.


----------



## MatzeD (28. Dezember 2011)

Suche eine HS33 OHNE bremsgriff oder hebel. den brauch ich komplett nicht.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Dezember 2011)

Kennt hier wer ne Bezugsquelle für die 26" 2011er Echo Rahmen?
Beim Jan wohl frühestens Ende Februar wieder erhältlich...
Am liebsten innerhalb Deutschlands vom Händler oder gebraucht.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Dezember 2011)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Kennt hier wer ne Bezugsquelle für die 26" 2011er Echo Rahmen?
> Beim Jan wohl frühestens Ende Februar wieder erhältlich...
> Am liebsten innerhalb Deutschlands vom Händler oder gebraucht.
> MFG
> ELias



Keine Chance. Bin schon zwei Wochen auf der Suche. Bestelle im Januar schließlich bei Tarty.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Dezember 2011)

Da kostet der ja nochmal ne ganze Ecke mehr....
Dann werde ich wohl einfach mal weiter warten und gucken.
Hat hier sonst noch wer Alternativen anzubieten  als 26" Rahmen?


----------



## markus1980 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
Ich suche ein 20" trial Bike im gutem zustand.
Es sollte hydraulische Bremsen besitzen, vorne
Scheibenbremse hinten egal.

Es sollte maximal 700 kosten.

Bitte fotos und preisvorstellung an:
[email protected]

Danke


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Dezember 2011)

Suche: Echo SL Hebel
Farbe: Egal


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Dezember 2011)

Suche Leichten 26" Rahmen, 135 mm Hinterbau, Disc oder Magura egal.


----------



## ecols (31. Dezember 2011)

Suche HS33 für hinten, silber, schwarz oder orange. Vorzugsweise Stahlflex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Januar 2012)

ich suche einen weißen 20" vorderreifen. 
Die Preisvorstellung sollte dem noch vorhandenen Profil entsprechen.


----------



## Trialar (5. Januar 2012)

Hi,

habe nen alten Megamo Pro 26 Rahmen daheim, der hat aber ne Einbaubreite der Nabe hinten von 150mm. 
Hat jemand ne Singlespeednabe daheim rumliegen, bzw weiß jemand wo ich sowas herkriege (Gerne auch alternative Vorschläge) 

Bzw. kann mir jemand mit DIY helfen, dass man zb ne bestehende Nabe nehm und ne Custom Achse einbau, oder sowas.

Danke 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2012)

Schau mal im DH Bereich !


----------



## Trialar (5. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Schau mal im DH Bereich !



jo auch schon gedacht, aber da ne starre SS Nabe zu finden is schwer... Außerdem brauch ich ne 10mm Achse.

Aber danke


----------



## Snap4x (7. Januar 2012)

Hab schon was


----------



## kamo-i (9. Januar 2012)

Suche ECHO Urban Gabel. 
 - 26" / 24" 
 - Wenn möglich Disc-Only. Sonst Disc+X


----------



## echo trialer (9. Januar 2012)

hat wer vielleicht ne 26" Gabel mit HS33 Aufnahme hinten ?


----------



## LauraPalmer (12. Januar 2012)

Suche 26" Koxx Forxx mit IS2000 bzw +20 Aufnahme, am besten neu/neuwertig


----------



## ingoingo (12. Januar 2012)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (12. Januar 2012)

Suche HS33! Für Hinten! Hebel rechts!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand einen ausrangierten Rohloff Kettenspanner rumliegen? Optik egal, hauptsache funktioniert noch 

Wer noch defekte 74Kingz Spanner rumliegen hat, kann diese ebenfalls gerne anbieten. Gerne auch mit gebrochenem Stahl oder so


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Januar 2012)

AuÃerdem suche ich einen runtergerockten 20" Schranzrahmen. Dellen, Kratzer, Beulen, Minenfeldschaden.. alles egal, nur keine Risse  Also nicht denken, sowas lohnt sich nichtmehr anzubieten.. der Rahmen wird eh nur zum Sidehoppen gebraucht.
Gewinde sollten noch in Ordnung sein.
Mit Steuersatz wÃ¤r auch super!

Am liebsten long! Hs33.

Am besten jemand, der zu unserem Jam nach KÃ¶ln kommt, dann braucht's keinen Versand


----------



## bike 20 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich Suche 26" Street komplett Rad, oder nur Rahmen. Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## echo trailer (18. Januar 2012)

suche echo TR Halteschellen. ALso die, die man ohne Klemmring verwenden kann.

Farbe ist eigentlich egal. Vorzugsweise schwarz oder silber.


----------



## thomas.h (22. Januar 2012)

Suche mitteldringend ein günstiges 26" Komplettrad.
Es wird nur als 2.-Rad für Schlechtwetter zu meinem MTB verwendet, daher sollte es funktionsfähig und technisch in Ordnung sein. Wie toll es aussieht, ob es Kratzer hat und wie edel die Anbauteile sind, ist dafür relativ egal.

Preislich möchte ich zwischen 300 und max. 400 ausgeben.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (22. Januar 2012)

Suche für Freunde kurze Einsteigerbikes.


----------



## Holschi1 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo leute,
ich suche auch noch allerhand Dinge, wenn irgendjemand was rumliegen hat, bitte alles anbieten!
Dank an euch schonmal!

-128mm Tretlager ISIS, 68mm Gehäuse
-170mm Kurbeln ISIS 
-Echo TR Felgenbremse
-Schutzplatte für horizontale Aufnahme
-Halteschellen Hs33 
-20" Gabel mit Disc-und Hs33 aufnahme

-Farbe ist vorzugsweise bei allen Teilen schwarz...

Vielen Dank!!!
LG Holschi


----------



## haihaihai (25. Januar 2012)

--


----------



## rrv550 (31. Januar 2012)

Suche 20" ,sollte mit Hydraulik Felgenbremsen sein.
Bitte keine runtergekommene Bikes anbieten.
Raum Köln


----------



## bike 20 (1. Februar 2012)

Suche Magura Louise, Hope Mono Trial oder Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse für vorne links. Bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## coaster (3. Februar 2012)

Suche HS 33 altes Modell rechte Seite.


----------



## Hoffes (12. Februar 2012)

Suche eine Try all HS33 Gabel sollte kaum gefahren sein oder neu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=KB0301130002


----------



## wildsau-dd (12. Februar 2012)

hi... hab interesse an einen alten 20" monty x-lite... das alte von 1998-2001 rum... das blaue, grüne oder das gelbe...falls jemand was hat und loswerden möchte bitte mal melden. mfg


----------



## Sherco (13. Februar 2012)

Suche "my revival" DvD von Giacomo Coustellier.


----------



## trialkoxxer (14. Februar 2012)

ich suche einen möglichst neuwertigen freilauf (18z). bevorzugt einen ENO.
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (15. Februar 2012)

Suche Monty 207 Rahmen oder Bike.


----------



## Sherco (19. Februar 2012)

Suche Hope Bremse hebel rechts 180mm ohne Scheibe.


----------



## litefreak (23. Februar 2012)

Suche:
- Kurbelpaar für ISIS Innenlager mit Gewinde für Freilaufritzel
- Freilaufritzel
- Rockring
- Kettenspanner

Optischer Zustand ist egal, Hauptsache *voll Funktionstüchtig und Billig!*


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (23. Februar 2012)

Suche Trialrad für mich 192cm und 84kg.

ERLEDIGT, in Kürze wird ein ziemlich schickes Teil den Besitzer wechseln.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Februar 2012)

*Felge 26"*
32 Loch, schwarz und am besten ungeflext!

Schaut mal ob ihr noch was habt...


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Februar 2012)

Warum gibt es innfast jedem shop keine schwarzen felgen mehr? Meine suche geht also weiter...


----------



## linus93 (12. März 2012)

suche für nen Kleinen aus meiner Trialgruppe nen V-Brakebooster.
P.M. an mich wer was hat.
M.f.G Linus


----------



## Trialzombie (12. März 2012)

suche alle teile das ich ein altes echo lite long wieder aufbauen kann...

Gabel
Laufräder
Kurbeln
Pedalen
Magura Felgenbremse komplett...

bietet mir mal was an ob noch wer altes kram rumliegen hat.. ;-)

mfg


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. März 2012)

Suche Atomz Gabel 26" mit HS33 Aufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (18. März 2012)

Suche 20" Reifen fürs Vorderrad. Gerne runtergefahren, muss nichts tolles sein nur seinen zweck erfüllen zu kleinem Geld.
MFG
Elias


----------



## Robin_Meier (19. März 2012)

Hat sich erledigt ! =)


----------



## ingoingo (22. März 2012)

erledigt


----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. März 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> *Suche Try All carbon lenker *


Gebraucht hätte ich einen da.

Gruss Peter


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. März 2012)

Suche Rahmen:

- 26"
- HS33 Aufnahme (gerne auch zusätzlich Aufnahme für Scheibenbremse)
- sollte ein kurzer Rahmen sein, bin nur etwas über 1,70 groß
- horizontale Ausfallenden
- 135mm Einbaubreite
- bezahlbar
- stabil, keine Coladose..

Bitte nur melden, wenn alle Kriterien erfüllt sind.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. März 2012)

Suche 20" Disc Hinterrad. Möglichst leicht. 
Vlt. auch noch leichte 20" Kurbeln. 

Im Tausch (Material ist da) oder gegen Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (25. März 2012)

HI

SUCHE *26" HR  try all Sticky*

PM bitte


----------



## python (29. März 2012)

HUHU

suche den anscheint sehr seltenen try all vorbau 150mm und 30°

wer hat und verkauft unbedingt anschreiben


----------



## inspired_ (29. März 2012)

suche ein inspired element 24" , gut wäre gelb


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. März 2012)

Suche Echo Steuersatz oder nur die Lagerschalen für den Rahmen.
Am liebsten in schwarz, silber, blau oder grün.


----------



## coaster (1. April 2012)

Hat noch wer einen alten Neon Bow 20 Rahmen? 2009 um den Dreh denk ich...


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. April 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Suche Echo Steuersatz oder nur die Lagerschalen fÃ¼r den Rahmen.
> Am liebsten in schwarz, silber, blau oder grÃ¼n.



erledigt..

SUCHE jetzt:

Kurbel fÃ¼r Frontfreilauf.
- Farbe egal
- Zustand sollte gut sein
- alle Gewinde in Ordnung!
- Isis
- bis maximal 50â¬ inkl. VK


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. April 2012)

Suche 20" Disc Hinterrad !

Edit: suche Echo SL Disc Hinterrad Nabe 116 mm !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. April 2012)

Suche billigsten 20" Rahmen. Egal was und welcher Zustand, hauptsache keine Risse und 4-Punkt 

Auch Tausch gegen diverse Teile machbar. Habe momentan sehr viel rumliegen, einfach mal sagen was gebraucht wird


----------



## Rayen (9. April 2012)

Suche Trialrad für mich 173cm und 90kg.


----------



## Laddewip (9. April 2012)

Suche Echo 19" (Hinterrad) Echo SL (44mm) Felge in schwarz oder einen Shop der die Felge anbietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (9. April 2012)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c58_Felgen-20-.html       bittesehr


----------



## Holschi1 (10. April 2012)

Hey leute,

ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einer 20" Gabel mit HS und Diskaufnahme...
Farbe mittlerweile egal ...

Bitte alles anbieten, wenn ihr noch was rumliegen habt!

VIELEN DANK euch!


----------



## Laddewip (10. April 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c58_Felgen-20-.html       bittesehr



Leider nicht in schwarz...

War auch meine erste Adresse...


----------



## Sherco (11. April 2012)

Schreib dem jan eine Email, der hat die mit allergrößter Sicherheit in Schwarz auf Lager.


----------



## Holschi1 (11. April 2012)

Genau. Und wenn nicht dann kann er dir die Felge sicherlich nachbestellen...

einfach mal anfragen...


----------



## 613 (12. April 2012)

Moin,

möchte demnächst einmal den Trialsport ausprobieren nachdem ich lange Zeit immer wieder damit liebäugelte. 

Deshalb suche ich jetzt ein günstiges (eine genaue Preisgrenze möchte ich nicht festlegen, aber sollte schon echt günstig sein, also gerne Räder, die bereits ein paar Einsätze hinter sich haben) aber robustes Gebrauchtbike, bevorzugt 20 Zoll, ich kann mir jedoch auch einen Einstieg mit 26 Zoll vorstellen.

Vll. findet sich auf diesem Wege ja jemand, der etwas meinen Vorstellungen entsprechendes loswerden möchte. 

Thx


----------



## erwinosius (12. April 2012)

613 schrieb:


> meinen Vorstellungen entsprechendes



ist schwierig nach deinen doch sehr wagen Angaben. Im Grunde weiß man nur dass du Trialfahren anfangen willst. Das wars aber dann auch schon.

Schau doch mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410497&page=5

oder hier:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-trial-bike/k0

vielleicht findest du das was Passendes. Und wenn du mehr Hilfe willst solltest du doch ein wenig mehr spezifizieren was du möchtest.....

gruß
erwin


----------



## 613 (12. April 2012)

Thx schon einmal fÃ¼r die Antwort - hier im Forum und in anderen Kleinanzeigen sind Trial Bikes leider in gewohnt niedrigen StÃ¼ckzahlen zu finden, weshalb ich hoffe, hier vll. noch jemanden zu finden der Ã¼ber Beziehungen, z.B. im Verein etc. von Ã¤hnl. Angeboten Wind bekommen hat / bekommt.

Da meine Angaben in der Tat sehr wage formuliert sind, mÃ¶chte ich diese ein wenig aufwerten: 
Wie gesagt bevorzugt 20", funktionieren muss es, so mÃ¶chte ich zum Beispiel nicht als erstes das Tretlager austauschen mÃ¼ssen, sofern mÃ¶glich von einer etablierten Firma wie Koxx, Echo, usw., die Bremsen sind fÃ¼r mich ein wichtiges Kriterium, die weiteren Anbauteile werden u. U. schlieÃlich sowieso angepasst, die Optik ist nicht entscheidend. Preislich sage ich jetzt einfach einmal, zw. 300 und 400 â¬ sollte machbar sein, darÃ¼ber (bis etwa 650) ist mgl., dann muss es aber schon besonders Ã¼berzeugend sein und ich muss sehen, wo ich das Restgeld zusammenkratzen kann 

Damit sind die Angaben zwar immer noch recht allg., viel spezifischere kann ich aber noch nicht machen, da fehlt die Trialerfahrung.


----------



## erwinosius (13. April 2012)

hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=491924

sollte angemessen für dein Preisklasse sein. Den Rahmen solange fahren bis er reißt und dann durch einen anderen gebrauchten ersetzen.
Ansonsten gibts in der Preisklasse unter 400 eher wenig.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stonsen (15. April 2012)

Suche eine Nabe VR 100mm 28 Loch oder ein Komplettes Laufrad für vorn. Ohne Disc, mit würde ich auch nehmen.

GRuß Sebastian


----------



## Reini (17. April 2012)

Um meinen alten Orangerahmen aus der Versenkung zu hole, würde ich eine passende 26" Gabel mit Discaufnahme brauchen? Hat jemand eine?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. April 2012)

Bin noch immer auf der Suche nach einem leichten 20" Disc Hinterrad, einer hinteren Echo SL Disc Nabe und evtl. leichte Kurbeln.


----------



## JochenR (23. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche dringend ein 
- Monty 207    oder
- Echo Kids
- Atomz Kids
Radstand sollte 930mm sein.
Falls Ihr was habt bitte melden - Danke
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2012)

Suche Rockring.
Sollte nicht total runtergewetzt und krumm sein...


----------



## Sherco (28. April 2012)

Suche immernoch gebrauchten Carbon Lenker ab 72cm aufwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (2. Mai 2012)

Suche STABILE Gabel (Inspired oder ECHO Urban) mit min. Discaufnahme.


----------



## Stonsen (3. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich suche passend zu meiner goldenen Echo VR Nabe eine die hintere.

Es ist glaube ein älteres Model, habe sie schon als 2007er gesehen, leider ausverkauft.

Habe sie in keinem anderen Shop gefunden.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## RalphD. (5. Mai 2012)

Suche ein paar ISIS Kurbelarme (170er) gerne mit 18T Freilaufritzel
...sollte alles funktionsfähig sein.


----------



## Roid (5. Mai 2012)

suche nen *Vorbau* mit ca. 110mm für mein Inspired

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## python (15. Mai 2012)

moin,

suche conti rain king reifen in der faltversion wer hat sofort melden


----------



## Gerry73 (16. Mai 2012)

Suche:
Vorbau 180mm für mein Monty X-Hydra.

Wer das Radl kennt: Der Vorbau darf auch gern verchromt sein 

Gruss,
Gerry


----------



## florianwagner (17. Mai 2012)

suche kenda nevegal 2.35 faltbar und mit stick-e gummimischung, auch nen link zu nem onlineshop wäre gut. da der reifen ausverkauft zu sein scheint.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2012)

Ich bräuchte ein paar pedale.
Bevorzugt Echo Käfig pedale.


----------



## python (20. Mai 2012)

florianwagner schrieb:


> suche kenda nevegal 2.35 faltbar und mit stick-e gummimischung, auch nen link zu nem onlineshop wäre gut. da der reifen ausverkauft zu sein scheint.




@ Flo 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12895/nevegal-tomac-series-2-35.html


----------



## haihaihai (25. Mai 2012)

Suche:

- 35° Vorbau, ab 110mm aufwärts. Klemmung nach Möglichkeit flach, sonst mit Endkappe. Momentan ist Trialtech montiert, 50/51mm wären also ideal.

- erhöhten Lenker, kein Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (25. Mai 2012)

Suche immernoch try all carbon lenker oder ähnliches Modell ab 72cm breite


----------



## Laechelncorgi53 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo , ich möchte mit dem trialen anfangen und suche ein 26" trialbike 
In der Preisspanne  300-500 .
Wer da etwas passendes für mich hat , bitte melden 
Gruß
Jörn


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Mai 2012)

Suche 20" Disc Hinterrad.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. Mai 2012)

Hej,
suche immernoch eine rechte Middleburn Kurbel für ISIS (optimal 175mm länge).
Falls die jemand nichtmehr braucht - bitte melden!!!
Grüße, Flo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2012)

HÃ¤tte eine linke 

Fail


----------



## coaster (4. Juni 2012)

Suche Isis innenlager 118- 120mm


----------



## la bourde (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen !

Suche günstige Koxx MDS Ausfallende.









Bitte per PN antworten, falls ihr welche habt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## markx (6. Juni 2012)

Suche zum Aufbau eines 26er trial-Rahmens noch folgende Teile:

- Gabel (egal welche Bremsaufnahme)
- komplettes Hinterrad mit Starrnabe (135 mm)
- Lenker

am liebsten mit Bilder und Preisvorstellung!


Danke
[email protected]


----------



## ingoingo (7. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Suche: 26" Hinterradfelge, schwarz und Singlewall! 

Vll. hat ja irgendwer was. Mir ist eben leider ein Speichenloch ausgerissen.


Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juni 2012)

Suche ein leichten 26" Disc Rahmen, sowie ein 20" Disc Hinterrad.


----------



## python (8. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin,

suche zum einen den Continental Rain King Reifen in 2,5 in der Faltversion


und Bonz 26 Felgen in Schwarz sind im Shop zur Zeit ausverkauft zumindest bei Bikes in Motion, Tarty und Trialbikes.com...

irgendwer welche zum verkauf oder kennt noch nen Shop wo es sie geben könnte???


----------



## ingoingo (8. Juni 2012)

Ne, aber Trialmarkt hat Rockman 26er schwarz. Wollte ich eig. holen Aber die alte Speichenlänge hätte nicht gepasst :/


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Juni 2012)

python schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> suche zum einen den Continental Rain King Reifen in 2,5 in der Faltversion




den Reifen gibt es von Conti nicht!


----------



## python (10. Juni 2012)

doch hier hat ihn sogar schonmal einer zum verkauf anboten gab es ein jahr ...also im bikemarkt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juni 2012)

Er wollte wohl darauf hinaus, dass es ihn scheinbar nicht als Faltreifen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Juni 2012)

naja leider nich mehr. vom rain king und vom kaiser gabs mal ne art prototyp. aber hab vor nem jahr schon mal versucht da ran zukommen. selbst da gabs die nich mehr


----------



## magicmaggi (11. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen! 

Für ein inspired fourplay brauche ich teile und dachte ich frag mal nach wer hier etwas anzubieten hat. billig und technisch ok sollten die teile sein. optik ist erstmal nebensache 

gesucht wird:

-26' disc gabel
-langer und flacher vorbau. sowas um 120mm
-ein dicker hinterreifen in 24 zoll
-bremse für hinten. hs33 oder ähnliches
-laufräder vorne und hinten
-lenker

einfach mal alles anbieten =)


----------



## fritzn (12. Juni 2012)

Servus!

Suche linken HS 33 Bremshebel bzw Gebergehäuse ohne alles auch ok
Grund: Klemmschelle am Lenker gebrochen (der Geberkolben und der 2-Fingerhebel sind also noch iO)
Aus optischen Gründen am liebsten in schwarz und die klassische Version vor EVO2, freu mich aber auch über andere Angebote.
Notfalls nehm ich auch ne komplette VR-Bremse
Danke


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Juni 2012)

Hej zusammen,

suche für einen Ashton Justice Rahmen ein oder mehrere Ausfallenden!

Pond mich einfach.

Grüße,

Florian


----------



## magicmaggi (18. Juni 2012)

- 24 zoll laufrad vorne! 
- vorbau, ab 90mm
- big betty 24
- kettenspanner (trialtech....)
- VR Nabe


----------



## bike 20 (21. Juni 2012)

Suche Street Trial Fahrrad.
Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## duro e (23. Juni 2012)

Suche , 26er rahmen. Sollte vom Zustand gut sein , sprich Dellen und Rissfrei.
Dazu kommt , das ich eher einen oldschool Rahmen suche. Damit meine ich z.B. 
Adamant A1 , Czar , Zoo Pitbull, Zhi oder Ähnliche. Halt einen Rahmen , 
der der Bezeichnung als ziemlich unverwüstlich gerecht wird.


----------



## Hoffes (25. Juni 2012)

Suche ne Koxx Karbongabel die am schaft gebrochen ist und jemand für nen Obelus mir zuschiken würde.


----------



## pippi (26. Juni 2012)

Davon sollte es wohl ne menge geben  freiwillige vor


----------



## Freeride Bührer (1. Juli 2012)

Suche 24 Zoll Trial / Streettrial Hinterrad bitte alles anbieten !
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (1. Juli 2012)

suche 26" hr felge in silber!. 
rockman, try all oder zhi. die mit den versetzten nippellöchern.

mfg


----------



## Pipo33 (4. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## gude (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
suche 20 Zoll Trial Gabel.
MfG Nico


----------



## jan_hl (12. Juli 2012)

erldigt


----------



## ingoingo (12. Juli 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Suche ne Koxx Karbongabel die am schaft gebrochen ist und jemand für nen Obelus mir zuschiken würde.



Würde ich mich auch anschließen....hat jemand noch was gebrochenes herumliegen??


Gruß Ingo


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juli 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Würde ich mich auch anschließen....hat jemand noch was gebrochenes herumliegen??
> 
> 
> Gruß Ingo



Gebrochenes Karbon oder gebrochen allgemein?


----------



## ingoingo (12. Juli 2012)

Eine Koxx Carbongabel gebrochen am Schaft


----------



## Hoffes (12. Juli 2012)

also ich würde auch mehrere Gebrochene Karbongabeln nehmen


----------



## twentysixer (12. Juli 2012)

Ich suche einen 26" Laufradsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (12. Juli 2012)

twentysixer schrieb:


> Ich suche einen 26" Laufradsatz!



für scheibe oder hs33??? mal n bisschen infos. sonst könntest du im autoforum auch einfach schreiben suche n auto...


----------



## florianwagner (14. Juli 2012)

suche ne gabel für 26" und hs33!!! die zhi hats nicht lang gemacht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Juli 2012)

Suche 20" Disc Hinterrad / eine Echo SL Disc Nabe Hr.


----------



## magicmaggi (17. Juli 2012)

hs 11 oder hs33 mit langer leitung für hinten! bitte alles anbieten, sofern funktionstüchtig.

danke =)


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Juli 2012)

Suche Vorbau, bitte nur melden, falls ihr eins der beiden Modelle verkaufen wollt:

Trialtech 110mm 20°
Trialtech 90mm 35°


Ansonsten suche ich noch einen schwarzen Alu-Lenker:
31,8er Klemmung
700-720mm Breite
7-10° Erhöhung


----------



## twentysixer (18. Juli 2012)

#692


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (19. Juli 2012)

Suche Hoffmann 20° Rahmen.


----------



## gorillahead (23. Juli 2012)

huhuuu ich bin der neue

suche 20 zoll trial ausschließlich monty 219 
oder x alp (magura)oder megamo bis 300 euro 
gern auch (steinigungsgefahr) ein altes scott

gewü.zustand: ungeschweisst ohne risse oder dellen 
kann kratzer haben oder gebrauchspuren oder lack übel

bitte nicht fragen warum kein x oder y 

dankee 

lg sven


----------



## trialelmi (24. Juli 2012)

coaster schrieb:


> Suche Hoffmann 20° Rahmen.


Auf jedem SDM Lauf stehen immer welche rum und auch bei Lorenz Hoffmann auf dem Stand. Just for Info.


----------



## magicmaggi (26. Juli 2012)

4 punkt halteschellen für magura hs11 /33
bitte alles anbieten. ist dringend!


----------



## MatzeD (26. Juli 2012)

Suche eine 20" Gabel mit passender IS 2000 Aufnahme für meine Hope Trialzone 160mm


----------



## coaster (26. Juli 2012)

Suche mal wieder ein Bike für einen Freund, bis 500 Euro. 20 Zoll


----------



## Shoko (26. Juli 2012)

coaster schrieb:


> Suche mal wieder ein Bike für einen Freund, bis 500 Euro. 20 Zoll



http://www.frafru-shop.de/shops/s000004/?go=artikel&ps=88&subid=89


----------



## axomolch (28. Juli 2012)

hey leutz....
bin auf der suche nach einem bike, 24" oder 26", wobei ich letzteres bevorzugen würde.... würde gern mit dem trialen starten, suche aber vergebens einen geeigneten bock.
wohnort ist nähe berlin, deshalb sind angebote aus tirol oder orte mit ähnlichen entfernungen nicht ganz so passend.
ein vermögen muss als neuling auch nicht unbedingt sein, wobei mir durchaus klar ist, dass es nichts geschenkt gibt. lg


----------



## ingoingo (29. Juli 2012)

erledigt


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. August 2012)

Löschen bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magicmaggi (5. August 2012)

Halteschellen für HS11/33! dringend!

=)


----------



## MatzeD (8. August 2012)

Suche einen 75 cm 20" lenker .. Am besten nicht über 30 Euro. Dazu suche ich noch eine 185mm Scheibe (Kann auch 190 sein)


----------



## coaster (8. August 2012)

Bitte löschen. Danke


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. August 2012)

Hey Leute,

suche den Zoo! Lenker + Vorbau, am besten in einem guten Zustand!
Modelljahr müsste ca. 2005 sein, als das Python raus kam. Top wäre evtl. auch, wenn der Lenker in grün ist!


----------



## magicmaggi (12. August 2012)

-4 punkt halteschellen für magura hs11/33!
-24 zoll reifen, was dickes für hinten (kein k-rad, tabletop oder npj)
-kettenspanner


----------



## Grafedigger87 (12. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte mir mitte September en Trialrad zulegen. 
Gedacht hatte ich an ein 24" bzw. ein 20" Bike. 

Randbedingungen hab ich wenig, wünschenswert wäre singlespeed mit freilaufritzel,
vorne Scheibe, hinten HS 33, anbauteile sollten ansonsten ned unbedingt das billigste sein, was der Markt hergibt. Vom Alter bin ich offen bis BJ 2008, technisch bitte einwandfrei.

Preislich im Bereich bis 600Euro. 

Ich freu mich über ne PN oder ne Mail an [email protected]!

Greez D.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. August 2012)

Suche:

- Lager+ Lagerschale, rechte Seite für ein Tryall Trettlager 
- leichten Steuersatz
- 26" Hinterrad 135mm Nabe Starr 
- MT8 fürs Vorderrad
- 20" Felge Hr.  (Echo Nabe ENDLICH bestellt bekommen!)

Nehme bevorzugt leichte Teile. Gerne auch bis ins unendliche erleichtert 
Erreichbar per Mail (PN) oder auch Whatspp/SMS/Telefon 0151/14982481


----------



## magicmaggi (14. August 2012)

4 Punkt Brakebooster, hat jemand was rumliegen? billig wäre gut, muss nichts tolles sein


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. August 2012)

Suche 26" Koxx Carbon Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (19. August 2012)

Erledigt. Danke


----------



## MatzeD (19. August 2012)

Suche 24" Rahmen.. Kein Inspired Sollte eine Sattelstütze haben.. Am liebsten ein Because simple 2010


----------



## Kevko (20. August 2012)

Hi,

benötige für mein Adamant a3 20°

Nen Vorbau (amliebsten 180X40) 
Kurbeln mit Tretlager und Freilaufritzel
Ne Gabel mit HS33 aufnahme (gerne kann auch HS33 und Disc dran sein)

Lg
Kev


----------



## winslow (21. August 2012)

*Suche Inspired Bike /Trial Bike Fourplay , Skye , Hex oder Element !*
Hallo, Ich suche ein gebrauchtes/neues Inspired Trialbike. 
Freu mich über jedes Angebot !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. August 2012)

.


----------



## ingoingo (1. September 2012)

Suche:

*Schraubritzel 15Z* fürs 26''


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (4. September 2012)

.


----------



## echo trialer (4. September 2012)

Moin,
Suche intakte 135mm Hinterradnarbe. 
Sollte schon leicht sein und robust 
Gruß !


----------



## coaster (5. September 2012)

Suche Ozonys Curve Rahmen 20 Zoll


----------



## Insomnia- (6. September 2012)

Suche:
Scheibenbremse Vorne, 160-180mm Scheibe.
Hydraulisch
Hebel Links
kein Siff


Avid BB7 bitte nicht anbieten
Getestet und zufrieden... will aber was hydraulisches..


----------



## maintrial (10. September 2012)

Suche 26" Alu-Gabel mit V-Brake-Aufnahme!!!(440mm)
Neu oder gebraucht ist egal!


----------



## Insomnia- (11. September 2012)

Es wird ein Kompettrad gesucht!!!!
so im Raum um 500.

20" und bitte keine Steinzeit Monty's anbieten.

Funktionstüchtig sollte es auch sein.
Schreibt mir per PN, bietet erstmal alles an.
MFG
ELias
Danke im vorraus


----------



## duro e (16. September 2012)

Suche 26" Rahmen, robust , möglichst günstig . Geo relativ egal , Marke und Modelljahr ebenfalls. Zustand sollte gut sein!

Am liebsten nen alter Echo Control oder Adamant A1


----------



## bike 20 (16. September 2012)

Suche gutes Trialfahrrad fÃ¼r 600â¬. Egal ob 20 oder 26zoll.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. September 2012)

Hat jemand einen Satz Maxxis Holyroller in 24"x2.4 rumliegen? WÃ¼rde ggf. gegen einen fast neuen Satz Maxxis Hookworm 24"x2.5 oder Satz Kena Kiniption 24"x2.3 tauschen - oder eben Bares


----------



## coaster (17. September 2012)

Suche für ein 10 Jahre altes Kind ein Kindertrialbike. Kein uraltes Monty bitte. Danke  Rahmen würde auch reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (17. September 2012)

Schon gesehen?


----------



## till93 (26. September 2012)

Suche den rechten Kurbelarm einer 170 mm isis Kurbel von Echo (andere Hersteller sind auch inordnung) oder eine ganze 170 mm isis Kurbel.


----------



## coaster (30. September 2012)

S. günstige 32 Loch Nabe für hinten. Keine Disc.


----------



## Shoko (3. Oktober 2012)

coaster schrieb:


> S. günstige 32 Loch Nabe für hinten. Keine Disc.



Schau mal bei http://www.frafru-shop.de/shops/s000004/?go=artikel&ps=102&subid=117&los=3
Da gibs welche.


----------



## *guru* (7. Oktober 2012)

Erledigt


----------



## nornen (13. Oktober 2012)

Suche noch nen gut erhaltenes 26 Zoll Laufrad VR (Felgenbremse), vllt hat da jemand ja noch was...


----------



## McFussel (18. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

hat jemand einen Bashguard 22 oder 24t für normale Kurbeln (104mm) über? Ich suche gerade derbe nach einem und bei allen Shops ist sowas nicht zu bekommen oder ausverkauft!

Hiiiiilfe!


----------



## montfa (18. Oktober 2012)

nicht gerade billig, aber das was du suchst:

http://dressler.cz/scripts/podrobnosti.php?IDZ=4253


----------



## erwinosius (18. Oktober 2012)

@McFussel:
wenn du Glück hast hab ich noch welche in meiner Kiste liegen. Hab mir mal ne Reihe davon gedreht und dann nicht mehr gebraucht. Ich schau morgen mal.

gruß
eriwn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2012)

@erwinosius , wenn du was findest, kannst mir auch mal ne PN schreiben.


----------



## McFussel (19. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @erwinosius , wenn du was findest, kannst mir auch mal ne PN schreiben.



Ja, Dein Teil sah etwas....fertig aus!


----------



## ingoingo (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute, 


Suche: Trialtech Schaumstoffgriffe (Ausverkauft)
          Schraubritzel Ritzel 15Z

Gruß Ingo


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Oktober 2012)

Suche (sicherheitshalber) einen Rockring, der komplett rumgeht. Marke egal, Farbe schwarz oder silber, Preis günstig!


----------



## montfa (22. Oktober 2012)

suche try all h135 non disc oder ähnliche nabe.


----------



## kamo-i (24. Oktober 2012)

So... Frag noch ein Mal bevor ich mir eine neue hole: 

*Suche STABILE 24/26 Gabel mit Disc Aufnahme. Also ECHO Urban, Inspired o.Ä.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (25. Oktober 2012)

Suche 26zoll Trialfahrrad, langer Radstand.
Preis bis 500,-â¬


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand einen 26" Street-trial Rahmen übrig? Habe noch so viele Teile rumliegen und die suchen jetzt einen Rahmen.


----------



## -OX- (1. November 2012)

Fragen kann man ja mal.

Suche ein: 
26 HR, Silbern,135mm, 39mm mit Trialfreilauf 18z
(oder eben der Möglichkeit einen echo tr oder ähnliches zu montieren)

Sollte nicht fertig sein, da ich es dann eigentlich schon ne weile fahren und auch ein paar mal flexen will.


----------



## bike 20 (2. November 2012)

Such riser Lenker. Bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## Insomnia- (9. November 2012)

Wäre für Angebote von 24" inspired Rahmen offen. Element oder fourplay... Einfach mal anbieten per pn. Danke


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2012)

Ich suche eine gabel, mit cantisockel. 

Pbone, Echo urban,... i.wie sowas.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. November 2012)

Suche aus den 05er Gebereinheiten den Abdichtenen Zylinder. Meine Echo SL ist dort steht's undicht. 

Falls ich mich nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt habe, gerne Fotos. Suche schon länger.


----------



## Deleted 168372 (11. November 2012)

Suche die leaps and bounds-the story of biketrial DVD! 
Weiß jemand wo ich die in Deutschland bekomme, oder hat die wer?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Suche aus den 05er Gebereinheiten den Abdichtenen Zylinder. Meine Echo SL ist dort steht's undicht.
> 
> Falls ich mich nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt habe, gerne Fotos. Suche schon länger.



Foto!


----------



## Freeriderin (11. November 2012)

Hallo,

suche ein 26" Trialbike.
Alternativ auch nur einen Rahmen und Laufräder, dann aber am liebsten für Scheibenbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (12. November 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche ein 26" Trialbike.
> Alternativ auch nur einen Rahmen und Laufräder, dann aber am liebsten für Scheibenbremsen



Budget?


----------



## Freeriderin (12. November 2012)

Bis 800,-â¬, kommt natÃ¼rlich auf die Teile drauf an


----------



## Eisbein (12. November 2012)

schau im bikemarkt
da hat es ein echo control! Ist so ein gutes angebot, dass ich selbst am überlegen bin...


----------



## nornen (13. November 2012)

Suche noch ne 26 Zoll Gabel für Maguraaufnahme...


----------



## Freeriderin (14. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> schau im bikemarkt
> da hat es ein echo control! Ist so ein gutes angebot, dass ich selbst am überlegen bin...



Leider hat er den Preis nach der Nachfrage angehoben, auf solche Späße habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Freeriderin (17. November 2012)

Da gebraucht anscheinend leider nichts zusammen geht, will ich mir ein Trialbike selber aufbauen, suche dafür noch folgende Teile:
26" Laufrad für Scheibenbremse
Magura HS33 HR Bremse
Lenker 25,4mm Klemmung (dann könnte ich meinen Syntace Vorbau wieder reaktivieren)


----------



## mtb_cc (18. November 2012)

Hallo,

suche eine 20" Gabel mit Cantiaufnahme für Kinderradaufbau,

beispielsweise Echo Urban oder Echo SL.

Leichte Alternativen gerne willkommen.

Grüße


----------



## Insomnia- (18. November 2012)

Erneuter Versuch!

Bin auf der Suche nach:

Rahmen:
Inspired Element
oder
Inspired Fourplay

Und zusätzlich nach einer Inspired DIsk Gabel.


Bitte alles per PN anbieten.
MFG
Elias


----------



## Insomnia- (19. November 2012)

Weiterhin werden nun Vbrake-Arme und Beläge gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (20. November 2012)

Ich suche einen 26" Trialrahmen


----------



## Freeriderin (21. November 2012)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## nornen (24. November 2012)

Jemand vllt noch ne silberne Magura Schelle (ein Teil) für Magura Vierpunkt Aufnahme, ob obere oder untere Schelle spielt keine Rolle...Hätte da noch nen kompletten neuwertigen Magura Schellensatz in schwarz...vllt tauschen...


----------



## To-bi-bo (24. November 2012)

Suche irgendeinen Rockring, der komplett rumgeht.. (Der bestellte Try-All passt leider nicht zu einer Try-All Kurbel)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. November 2012)

-Carbon Gabel 26"
-DOB Hr. Felge 26"
-Echo SL Bremse 
-Echo SL Käfig Pedalen (Ti-Version)

Gerne auch Tausch;
Koxx V-Racing Rahmen
Koxx Hydroxx II Gabel
Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker
Wellgo Mag Ti Pedale
Hier und da hab ich noch den ein oder anderen Schatz im Keller.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. November 2012)

Bräuchte noch nen vbrake booster fürs Element. Kann da wer was zum Jam morgen mitbringen ?
MfG Elias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc-trialer (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
suche einen 24Zoll Rahmen Trial/Street. Z.B. Inspired, Czar, 24UK, BMXTB, o.ä. Gerne auch mit ein paar Teilen dran. Bitte alles anbieten...


----------



## jan_hl (5. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand eine Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse mit 185er Scheibe?


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2012)

Suche einen 26" rahmen, bin wählerisch, weis aber noch nicht was ich will. Also einfach mal schreiben wenn ihr was hab. Gern auch ältere rahmen.

und immernoch suche ich eine Gabel mit Cantisockel: P-Bone, Fatty R, Echo Urban...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Dezember 2012)

1.
Suche wieder ein paar schÃ¶ne MG1 

Schwarz, weiÃ, raw... alles wurst, hauptsache Lager ok und max. 2 fehlende Pins 
KÃ¶nnen auch schon gerockt sein, Anzahl der Pins ist nur wichtig 

2.
 Immernoch eine Middleburn Kurbel. Isis. Gibbet eh wieder nicht, aber fragen kostet ja nichts 
Alternativ auch eine Saint-da bin ich hier aber an der falschen Adresse 

3. Highriser. Hier aber bitte nur geringe "Laufleistungen" anbieten


----------



## erwinosius (10. Dezember 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Middlebur...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item27cdd4de0e


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2012)

martin, willst du sie? oder darf ich auch bieten


----------



## jan_hl (10. Dezember 2012)

Finger weg von diesen Kurbeln!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Dezember 2012)

B i t c h f i g h t ! 

Hab leider kein Paypal mehr... hab die auch schon gesehen, aber kann eben leider nur im â¬-Gebiet kaufen..
Nico ersteigert sie und auf dem FrÃ¼hlingsjam wird dann um den Abkauf geknobelt!


----------



## jan_hl (11. Dezember 2012)

Macht ihr das unter euch aus! Ich hätte zwar gerne ein Paar RS7, aber brauchen tu ich sie beim besten Willen nicht ^^


----------



## Eisbein (11. Dezember 2012)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Macht ihr das unter euch aus! Ich hätte zwar gerne ein Paar RS7, aber brauchen tu ich sie beim besten Willen nicht ^^



selbiges hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Dezember 2012)

Ok...
MEINS


----------



## ecols (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich kauf se!


----------



## erwinosius (11. Dezember 2012)

hätt ich das gewusst, hätte ich sie gekauft und hier meistbietend versteigert.....


----------



## kamo-i (12. Dezember 2012)

Da Urban-Gabeln bei mir nur nen halbes Jahr halten und mir die Inspired bisschen zu teuer ist: 

*weiß jemand, ob es "passable"/trialtaugliche Stahl-Gabeln gibt, die nicht viel mehr als ein Kilo wiegen???*


----------



## Hillkid (15. Dezember 2012)

Suche 20zoll Rahmen mit 4punkt aufnahmen oder cantisockel und gabel, kann ruhig stark gebraucht sein und beulen haben.. evtl sogar was mit kleinen riss oder so, da ich schweißer bin.. könnte auch noch einen vorbau gebrauchen der hoch und lang aufbaut, und eine Hinterrad mit nabe in 19zoll. danke schonmal


----------



## family-biker (16. Dezember 2012)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Da Urban-Gabeln bei mir nur nen halbes Jahr halten und mir die Inspired bisschen zu teuer ist:
> 
> *weiß jemand, ob es "passable"/trialtaugliche Stahl-Gabeln gibt, die nicht viel mehr als ein Kilo wiegen???*



frag jan mal nach ner tuf guy.gut ding!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Gabel soll leicht und aus Stahl sein?
Wackelpudding


----------



## kamo-i (16. Dezember 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Gabel soll leicht und aus Stahl sein?
> Wackelpudding



Martin, ich hab nicht "leicht" gesagt. Nur "nicht viel mehr als ein Kilo". Also bis 1300g wÃ¼rd ich Sie noch fahren. 

Die Inspired is mir einfach bissl zu teuer, WENN MAN NICHT GRAD GESPONSERT WIRD... 

btw: weiÃ einer wieviel die ungefÃ¤hr wiegt? Find im Netz nichts...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Dezember 2012)

Suche den Kolben aus dem inneren eines 05er Hs Hebels. Gerne auch nur die O-Ringe !

Die Echo SL trifft bis Anschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. Dezember 2012)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Martin, ich hab nicht "leicht" gesagt. Nur "nicht viel mehr als ein Kilo". Also bis 1300g würd ich Sie noch fahren.
> 
> Die Inspired is mir einfach bissl zu teuer, WENN MAN NICHT GRAD GESPONSERT WIRD...
> 
> btw: weiß einer wieviel die ungefähr wiegt? Find im Netz nichts...


element 998g
team 995g
tuff guy 1219g selbst gewogen mit 210 schaft


----------



## kamo-i (17. Dezember 2012)

family-biker schrieb:


> element 998g
> team 995g
> tuff guy 1219g selbst gewogen mit 210 schaft



DANKE!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich suche ein 24" Trialbike oder Rahmen, Zustand ist erstmal egal. Der Rahmen sollte über eine Disc-Aufnahme verfügen!
Bike bis max. 500, Rahmen bis max. 100!

Einfach alles anbieten, ich werde mir das dann anschauen!


----------



## ingoingo (20. Dezember 2012)

kann weg


----------



## benzman (22. Dezember 2012)

hallo

suche 24zoll streettrial rahmen bis 200. bitte alles anbieten. danke

gruß


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Januar 2013)

S: 26" Koxx Excessboy Rahmen
Wenn ihn jemand günstig abzugeben hat, nehm ich ihn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2013)

würd jan mal fragen ob er den excessboy verkauft den er dort als komplettrad anbietet , lässt sich sicher machen.


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Januar 2013)

Suche Hs33 Bremsamatur Rechts, Zustand ist eigentlich scheiß egal, solange die innereien Gängig und der Hebel Dicht ist.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Pipo33 (2. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Levelboss (3. Januar 2013)

erledigt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Januar 2013)

HÃ¤tte gerne einen dezenten 2-Punkt Booster fÃ¼r die HS33.

carbon wÃ¤re extrem schÃ¶n, an sonsten schwarz oder silber und vorzugsweise Trialtech


----------



## ingoingo (5. Januar 2013)

erledigt


----------



## echo trailer (7. Januar 2013)

Suche VR-Felge 26" Trialtech, Try All oder Rockman 
schwarz oder silber

möglichst garnicht oder nur wenig gelfext


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Januar 2013)

Suche immernoch Rockring, gerne schwarz, bitte komplett umlaufend. (Z.b. aktueller Echo Rockring..)


----------



## ingoingo (14. Januar 2013)

erledigt


----------



## siggi19 (16. Januar 2013)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (17. Januar 2013)

Suche  
ein paar halb abgefahrene Heatsink oder RockMan 
Beläge in blau (oder grün)
(mit oder ohne Halter)

bitte PN an mich


----------



## alex93073 (19. Januar 2013)

hallo zusammen,

suche für einen Test einen günstigen Vorbau mit +-160mm x 40° (nur ungefähr, zur orientierung)

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Pipo33 (21. Januar 2013)

suche ein 14T Steckritzel für Echo Naben und eine 26er Echo Urban Gabel (oder ähnlich stabil, Disc only).
Wenn jemand was hat bitte melden, danke


----------



## benzman (26. Januar 2013)

jo

suche HR felge 32l 26zoll schwarz oder silber max 620gramm. 

gruß


----------



## oneeasy (26. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich suche ein Trail Bike für mich. Bin Anfänger und um mich erst mal mit dem Sport zu befassen suche ich eben ei günstiges Bike. Wäre schön wenn jemand noch etwas hat. Techn. sollte es soweit in Ordnung sein, von der Optik her, ist es mir egal.
Danke schon mal
gruß
easy


----------



## patrick_97 (27. Januar 2013)

In diesem Forum gibt es einen Verkaufethread, schau da einfach mal rein, da sind meist ganz gute Bikes dabei, momentan ist auch eines um 234 Euro dabei, schau einfach mal rein 

LG
Patrick


----------



## oneeasy (27. Januar 2013)

Ja habe ich natürlich gemacht und auch schon einige angeschrieben aber vielleicht hat ja doch jemand noch etwas zu verkaufen.


----------



## patrick_97 (27. Januar 2013)

Ok, dann bist du am besten Weg


----------



## mawalter (27. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Januar 2013)

Kommt schon: Suche irgendeinen grünen/silbernen/schwarzen *Rockring*, der das komplette Freilaufritzel schützt.


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Februar 2013)

Es wird händeringend gesucht:
Hs33 komplett fürs Hinterrad.
Hs33 Hebel Rechts
Echo Felgenbremse Hinten
Dringend, bitte Dankeschön


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Februar 2013)

Noch jemand nen Freilauf parat?
Geht langsam bergab mit dem aktuellen...


----------



## echo trailer (6. Februar 2013)

Suche:

Rockring (bitte ohne Risse und nicht verbogen)
Halteschellen, die man ohne Klemmring verwenden kann
20" Vorbau umbedingt mindestens 150 mm lang (sagt mit bitte, wie sehr er beansprucht wurde)


----------



## ecols (6. Februar 2013)

Ein leichtes ISIS Tretlager (auch 122) in 73er Einbaubreite.


----------



## erwinosius (7. Februar 2013)

kann ich persönlich empfehlen

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12343_Giga-Pipe-Team-DH-Innenlager-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (7. Februar 2013)

er schrieb aber "leichtes" tretlager,
also das genaue gegenteil des gigapipe. ^^


----------



## Flink (11. Februar 2013)

Suche:

- Rockring mit schraubgewinde. Bis 22 oder 18 Zähne, alles anbieten! 
- Brakebooster passend für inspired fourplay, mein echo passt leider nicht!


bitte PN!


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Februar 2013)

Suche Marino Rahmen in 24"


----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2013)

...die guten alten fourplay replicas oder egal?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Februar 2013)

Hauptsache Stahl, 24", Cantisockel und am besten vertikale Ausfallenden


----------



## jan_hl (13. Februar 2013)

Tausche Marino gegen Skye Rahmen


----------



## evil_rider (14. Februar 2013)

Bonz Disc Rear 116mm Cassette Hub

hat wer eine?


----------



## Gille_ (20. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Gille_ (20. Februar 2013)

Hi, 
bin Anfänger und suche nach einem 24" gut erhaltenen Trial bis 500.
Oder ein Inspired für maximal 700
Kenn mich leider noch nich so gut aus. Hätte gern eins mit Sattel. 

Kontakt per Email: [email protected]

Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (24. Februar 2013)

Juuuuuungs?

Was da los?

Hat hier keiner einen 20" Vorbau abzugeben?

bitte LANG 
monty ti wäre klasse


----------



## siggi19 (24. Februar 2013)

Suche ne Hope Bremse für vorne, links.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Februar 2013)

Suche Schutzplatte für Ozonys V2!


----------



## benzman (27. Februar 2013)

hi

suche gabel 24/26 zoll mit disc aufnahme, möglichst langer schaft. (muss nochmal messen) bis 50 euro.

gruß basti


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Februar 2013)

DOB Hinterrad Felge oder Vorderrad Felge. In 26" bitte.


----------



## benzman (28. Februar 2013)

ich ahne böses....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Februar 2013)

benzman schrieb:


> ich ahne böses....



Drei kreuzte sollte ich im Lebrn mal eine bekommen -.-


----------



## coaster (4. März 2013)

Suche neue Magura Hs 33 Nehmerkolben. Keine alten versüfften.


----------



## florianwagner (6. März 2013)

suche dringend einen 26"rahmen mit koxx sky geo!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (7. März 2013)

Erledigt. Danke


----------



## Insomnia- (8. März 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem 20" DIsc hinterrad.
Bitte einfach alles anbieten!
MFG
Elias


----------



## Saitenstreicher (10. März 2013)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein Trial bike von Inspired 26 Zoll, gerne auch ein älteres Modell für maximal 850.
Gerne auch als Tausch für ein komplett neues 29er. (Bin nur einmal damit gefahren-max. 20km Laufleistung)


----------



## DarthUnreal (11. März 2013)

Hey,

suche nen 26" Laufradsatz, 135er hinten, am liebsten starre Nabe. Zustand ist mir nicht so wichtig, sollte halt noch funktionieren. Preis bis 100â¬.

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Constantin


----------



## gyuri (11. März 2013)

Ich suche 26" Rahmen! ~1090/~50/380


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. März 2013)

Ich konnte einen alten Zoo! Python 20" Rahmen in einem sehr guten Zustand schießen und möchte mir den nun aufbauen als 2. Bike. Daher suche ich quasi *alles* für den Aufbau.

Muss nicht neu sein, aber auch nicht in einem sehr schlechten Zustand! 
Einzige Ausnahme ist, keine Disc-Bremsen, vorne und hinten soll eine HS33 ran!

Einfach per PM schicken, werde mir das dann anschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semmel87 (22. März 2013)

Hi,

suche ein Inspired Bike (24"). Bin Neueinsteiger und möchte nur ungern mehr als 800 Euro ausgeben.

Freu mich auf eure Angebote.

Gruß
Semmel


----------



## gyuri (22. März 2013)

Suche 2punkte BrakeBooster!


----------



## coaster (23. März 2013)

Suche die Leaps & Bounds Dvd


----------



## EchoPure (27. März 2013)

Hey alle miteinander,

ich suche noch 2-3 Paar Coustbeläge und einen Try All Elite Lenker.
Und wenn einer noch nen paar Unbenutzte oder nur leicht gebrauchte Trialschuhe hat in der Größe 42-43 wüde ich mich über Angebote freuen.

Danke schon mal.

MfG Kay


----------



## patrick_97 (30. März 2013)

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

ich suche eine Gabel für ein altes Zoo lynx 20 zoll Rad welches vorne eine Scheibenbremse hat, der Gabelschaft ist 220 mm lang, geht da eine ganz normale Echo Team oder Echo Urban Gabel?
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Angebote-Parts/Gabel-Echo-Team-CNC-20-disk-only::545.html
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gabeln-20/Gabel-Echo-Urban-20-disk-only-2012::543.html


Hätte jemand vielleicht eine passende Gebrauchte daheim herumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht?

LG
Patrick


----------



## semmel87 (3. April 2013)

Hi,

suche einen Brake Booster für die Magura HS33.

Weiß jedoch nicht ob 2- oder 4-Punktaufnahme besser ist (bin Anfänger was das angeht). Brauche ich extra Schrauben und Hülsen für die Befestigung?

Mfg Semmel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. April 2013)

Suche irgendeinen *24" Rahmen* als ÃbergangslÃ¶sung, egal ob angerissen oder verunstaltet - hauptsache die Sammlung an Anbauteilen liegt hier nicht so doof rum 

AuÃerdem:

BB7
XTR Hebel
Ultimate Bremsarme
Industriegelagerten Steuersatz
Hope Evo Nabe oder vergleichbares


----------



## semmel87 (3. April 2013)

Suche Vorbau, ca. 110-120mm, 20-35°, 31.8mm Klemme


----------



## benzman (4. April 2013)

such immer noch gabel 26", 4 punkt oder disc, auch beides. soll max ein fuffi kosten.

grüße


----------



## nornen01 (5. April 2013)

Suche ne 155 mm Disc, vllt hat da jemand noch was rumliegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2013)

Ich suche eine Hinterradnabe mit Gewinde fÃ¼r Schraubritzel.
135mm, Industrielager. 'Ne Trialtech z.B.


----------



## konrad (8. April 2013)

erledigt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. April 2013)

Kleiner Tip: Im Bikemarkt hat der Essential-Bike-Shop ein 24" Laufrad im Angebot, nagelneu, 36Â°, mit Hope Pro2 EVO in Rot, Singlespeed. FÃ¼r 159 glaub ich 

Wollte ich eig. nehmen, aber 36Â° wollte ich nur zur Not haben.


----------



## ingoingo (8. April 2013)

Da ich wohl im Moment nicht zum Fräsen komme suche ich:

*Halteschellen ohne Kunststoffringe* ala TNN


----------



## thoomas (9. April 2013)

Hi Leute! 

Brauche für ein 26", welches ich mir als 2. Bike aufbaue noch folgende Teile:

Beide Laufräder (HS33)
Gabel (HS33)
Lenker
Steuersatz
Innenlager
Freilauf

Bitte alles anbieten was noch einen brauchbaren Zustand hat.

Danke


----------



## coaster (9. April 2013)

Rahmen ist tot. Brauch Ersatz. 20er mit ca 1010 mm Radstand. Maguramounts bitte.


----------



## Robin_Meier (15. April 2013)

Hey leute, 
Ich suche nen Monty 221 Kamel Rahmenkit! d.h. Rahmen (am liebsten modell 2011/2012) dazu der Steuersatz und evtl die Gabel. Falls es Auch noch die Hope Bremsen dazugibt, wär das auch okey! 
Einfach mal alles anbieten  

Grüße, Robin


----------



## nornen01 (16. April 2013)

Suche noch nen Monty Ti Vorbau, 135 mm...


----------



## thoomas (17. April 2013)

Suche noch einen brauchbaren Freilauf und Brakebooster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (22. April 2013)

Suche nen 20" Rahmen

Ab 1010er Radstand.
Magura oder disc ist egal, darf auch benutzt sein


----------



## Pipo33 (26. April 2013)

.


----------



## Insomnia- (29. April 2013)

DRINGEND!!
20" Gabel gesucht!
bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. April 2013)

koxx forxx  ?


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Mai 2013)

Suche:

- Hope Monotrial Bremsscheibe 180mm NEU!
- Bonz Prolight Lenker schwarz NEU!

Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## coaster (4. Mai 2013)

Suche 20er ( Kein 19er) Hinterrad. Monty 207 o. Ä. Sowie 2 Magura Hs 33 Bremshebel für hinten. Am liebsten die 05er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich brauche wirklich dringend einen HS 33 Bremszylinder  (Nehmer). 
Ich würde mich auch über eine Nachricht freuen, wo ich den evtl bekommen könnte. 

Helft einem Trialerkollegen


----------



## benzman (10. Mai 2013)

such immer noch gabel 26", 4 punkt oder disc, auch beides. soll max ein fuffi kosten.

grüße


----------



## thoomas (11. Mai 2013)

Suche einen Rockman Radix V2 24" 
Farbe egal.


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Mai 2013)

SUCHE: zum kauf oder Tausch

20" Gabel HS 33 Aufnahme mindestens 16cm Schaft
Magura HS 33 für vorne ( Hebel Links)
Magura HS 33 für hinten( Hebel rechts)
MAgura Halteschellen ( 2 Sätze)
2 mal den 4-Finger Hebel für die Magura HS 33
Und natürlich noch Bremsbeläge( Alles außer Originale)


Würde zum tausch evtl anbieten:
Meine 1 Wochen alte Echo Urban DIsk Gabel
2x(also HR und VR) Hope mono trial mit scheiben und Belägen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Mai 2013)

Du Reudiger! Ich wollte soeben 1:1 die gleiche Anfrage stellen! 

Nur bei mir ist es eine silberne Urban disc-only, fast ungekÃ¼rzter Schaft, integrierter Konus zusammen mit einer perfekt funktionierenden, fast neuen BB7!

Suche im Tausch ebenfalls eine HS33-Front.. Zustand wurscht, hauptsache OK und Schaft lang genug.


Martin


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Mai 2013)

Verkriech dich in ne Ecke und Stirb!
Meine Gabel ist neuer und auch Quasie ungekürzt
Alternativ suche ich das alles wohl auch zum Kauf...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Mai 2013)

DafÃ¼r funktioniert meine Bremse anstÃ¤ndig!


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Mai 2013)

Update!

Suche nur noch ein 20" Gabel mit hs33 Sockel mind 17cm Schaft.


Take that Martin!


----------



## nornen01 (15. Mai 2013)

Suche noch ein old school 26" Monty Alu Rahmen Kit (mit den viereckigen Rohren). Vllt hat da jemand ja noch was rumliegen...


----------



## coaster (15. Mai 2013)

Ein Freund hat ne neuwertige Neon für 75 Euro. Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (20. Mai 2013)

Suche 2x 4 finger Hebel für den 2005er HS33 Geber


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Mai 2013)

Suche mal unverbindlich einen 26" Rahmen mit ~ +70mm in Short und 135mm.

Gewicht ist erstmal nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Mai 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Gewicht ist erstmal nicht so wichtig.


Witz


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Mai 2013)

Sooo, gesucht wird nur noch ein einzelner 4 Finger Hebel für die 05er magura


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Mai 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Erneuter Aufruf!!
> Gesucht wird eine Gabel fürs 20" mit v-brake oder hs33 Aufnahme!
> Zudem halteschellen, Bremsbeläge für hs33/vbrake und ein 4- finger Hebel.
> 
> ...



EDIT:/ hat sich erledigt..


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Mai 2013)

Jemand zufälligerweise ein *günstiges* 15 Zähne Schraubritzel übrig?

Alternativ auch Tausch gegen 15er Echo Steckritzel oder 13er Trialtech Schraubritzel.


----------



## family-biker (26. Mai 2013)

suche leere alubackings für hs33-beläge,hersteller wurscht.


----------



## ingoingo (26. Mai 2013)

erledigt


----------



## twentysixer (27. Mai 2013)

*Suche 20" Try-ALL Vorderreifen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (31. Mai 2013)

Hey,

ich suche nach wie vor sämtliche Parts für ein Low-Budget 20" Bike!
Also wenn ihr was habt, was ihr nicht mehr gebrauchen könnt, es aber noch in Ordung ist, dann einfach mal ne PM an mich schicken! 

Bisher habe ich einen Rahmen, Steuersatz, Lenker. Ansonsten benötige ich alles.

Einfach per PM!


----------



## dhmarc (2. Juni 2013)

*Su 135mm DISCNABE fixed  _ Zustand, Farbe und Hersteller egal. Lager auch gerne durch_ Hauptsache billiger als ne neue und reparieren lässt sie sich wieder.*
Freue mich über PM. 
Bin nicht so wählerisch, einfach mal anbieten Bitte und Danke im Vorraus

*Hope Mono Trial VR linke Seite* hab sie nicht erwähnt, wär super, neu wäre es alles komplett einfach zu teuer


----------



## veraono (2. Juni 2013)

Erledigt...


----------



## EiPott (6. Juni 2013)

erledigt


----------



## kamo-i (7. Juni 2013)

heyho. 

Weiß irgendjemand wo man original Red Bull Caps kaufen kann like: 

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/2e/rl/2erl4917r05l/original_233R8001.jpg?0


Glaub die sind eig unverkäuflich. Aber vll. weiß ja jemand was...


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (8. Juni 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> heyho.
> 
> Weiß irgendjemand wo man original Red Bull Caps kaufen kann like:
> 
> ...



gidf 
http://www.redbullshop.com/redbull/de/rb-racing/kappen--muetzen/c/rbr-accessories-caps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhmarc (16. Juni 2013)

*Su noch immer noch eine fixed HR Nabe 135mm mit Discaufnahme Single Speed Schraub od. Steckritzel.*

Rest ist erledigt


----------



## twentysixer (19. Juni 2013)

Suche 26" Felgenring oder komplettes Laufrad für hinten!


----------



## Hillkid (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo..

Suche für mein Street Trail bike eine Starrgabel Für 26zoll mit Disc aufnahme.. Marke egal.. sollte 1 1/8" haben

danke schonmal für die angebote


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Juli 2013)

*Suche 24" Trial Rahmen! am besten echo oder because. bitte per PN melden!*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juli 2013)

Suche ein paar NachfÃ¼ller fÃ¼r Heatsink CNC-Backen, bitte alles auÃer Coust anbieten, die habe ich gerade durch 
Vorzugsweise Heatsink gelb.


----------



## fritzlmofred (2. Juli 2013)

Hi beisammen,
suche aktuell eine Inspired Team Fork 2013, am liebsten weiß, Disc only.
Hat da wer was rumliegen?
Danke!


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Juli 2013)

Dann mal wieder die übliche Sache....
Suche Hs33 05' 4 Finger Hebel


----------



## Robin_Meier (4. Juli 2013)

*Suche Halteschellen für die HS33 und nen 4 Finger Hebel ebenfalls für die HS33 (ab 2005)* einfach alles anbieten !


----------



## fritzlmofred (4. Juli 2013)

fritzlmofred schrieb:


> Hi beisammen,
> suche aktuell eine Inspired Team Fork 2013, am liebsten weiß, Disc only.
> Hat da wer was rumliegen?
> Danke!



Natürlich auch gerne ein 2012er Modell oder sonst eines - Hauptsache, das Team-Modell...
Thx!


----------



## Robin_Meier (4. Juli 2013)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (5. Juli 2013)

Suche für meinen Jungen (15 Jahre, 175cm 54kG) etwas zum Anfangen mit Street/Trial - sowas wie das Onza Zoot 24" u.ä., gebraucht für 300-400 EUR, in Umkreis von 200km um Nürnberg


----------



## duro e (5. Juli 2013)

suche hs33 hebel , nur den hebel. am besten 04 modell mit dem aussen liegenden tpa , auch wenn das ausgenudelt ist, egal. sollte nur dicht sein die klamotte und nichts gerissen.
nen funktionstüchtiger 05er hebel mit 4 finger wäre auch okay,
ob linker oder rechter spielt keine rolle!


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Juli 2013)

Suche Plattformpedale.


----------



## coaster (6. Juli 2013)

Habe Echo in Orange. Wenig gefahren.


----------



## regenmagichnich (7. Juli 2013)

ach ich versuchs einfach mal: 
suche Rohloff kettenspanner <3


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Juli 2013)

Update!
Gesucht wird:
-20" gabel hs33 Schaft mind 17cm
-Plattformpedale
-05er hs33 4finger Hebel.

Her damit  pn. Bfür angebote


----------



## Cholfa (15. Juli 2013)

Suche Inspired Fourplay oder Skye Rahmen, möglichst mit Gabel, u.U. auch komplettes Bike. 
Ähnliche Rahmen für 24" bitte auch anbieten, am liebsten mit Scheibenbremsen Aufnahme.


----------



## Fabibiker (15. Juli 2013)

Hey 
Suche ein Inspired 24" Farbe und Model ist egal .Meine preisliche Vorstellung wäre so bei 400 maximal 500 Euro.Kann auch ein paar Kratzer haben sollte aber am liebsten noch voll funktionstüchtig sein
Bei Angeboten per P.N. einfach mal melden
Danke schon mal im Voraus
Fabibiker


----------



## Robin_Meier (19. Juli 2013)

Suche 72er (oder breiter) Riser Lenker und nen steilen vorbau (ab 165mm, 35°) und falls noch jemand ordentliche HS33 Bremsbeläge hat (am liebsten Coust o.ä.)... einfach alles per PN anbieten!! 
RObin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juli 2013)

Ich versuchs einfach mal...
Bin auf der Suche nach :

Onza Ice 
Zoo! Python

einer der beiden Rahmen wäre seeeehr angenehm!
Bitte einfach anbieten was ihr habt Zustand ist erstmal zweitrangig.
MFG
ELias


----------



## ingoingo (24. Juli 2013)

Suche ISIS Tretlager


----------



## 08LanE (25. Juli 2013)

Hab schon ein Bike gefunden


----------



## king.benny (25. Juli 2013)

ich verkaufe mein 24 zoll trial-street bike marke adamant mit sehr hochwertigen extras die verbaut sind das rad wiegt 10kg


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Juli 2013)

Suche immer noch 20" gabel mit Magura oder Vbrake aufnahme....'
und erstmal ne Avid BB7


----------



## Mocadishu (1. August 2013)

Suche diesen Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (3. August 2013)

an einem trialbike wirst du den wohl nicht finden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. August 2013)

Mocadishu schrieb:


> Suche diesen Sattel.



Witz komm' raus, du bist umzingelt!


----------



## Insomnia- (4. August 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> an einem trialbike wirst du den wohl nicht finden


----------



## duro e (4. August 2013)

Suche 
26er Rahmen, Kratzer und Dellen sind relativ egal sollte ohne Risse sein.
Geo sollte flach sein, d.h  tretlager max. 35mm+ und am besten radstand 1090mm ca.

Czar rahmen , adamant oder nen flacher zoo wären gut.

preis müsste man gucken, am liebsten wäre mir ein tausch gegen meinen zoo pitbull 26er,
hat 1090mm wb und tretlager +60mm, zustand okay!


----------



## twentysixer (8. August 2013)

Suche HS 33 Halteschellen, 26" Felge, 116er Nabe oder komplettes 26" Laufrad mit 116er Nabe.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. August 2013)

Suche 20" Hinterreifen, gerne abgefahren 
und ein Freilaufritzel 18Z


----------



## Insomnia- (17. August 2013)

WICHTIG!
Suche Händerringend nach einem  4Finger Hebel oder einem langen Zubehörhebel für die Magura HS33 ab 2005!
PReislich wird man sich sicherlich einig!
Bitte alles anbieten!!


----------



## ingoingo (18. August 2013)

Also, ich suche:

Hs33 Hebel

HR-Felge 26"

Kettenspanner Snail Cams


----------



## hasikoqwfg97 (19. August 2013)

Moin,
Ich suche ein 24" Laufradsatz
Hr Einbaubreite 135mm und 14mm schraubachse


----------



## coaster (23. August 2013)

Suche das untere Teil einer Magura Hs Halteschelle. Oder 2 Komplette Sätze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (28. August 2013)

Gesucht wird:

-160mm oder 165mm Kurbeln 
-Plattform Pedale
-18Z Freilaufritzel
-Halteschellen für HS33  mit Plastikring
-20" Gabel mit Cantisockeln für V-brake

-Kompletter 20" Laufradsatz für Felgenbremse gerne Stabil


----------



## Moppel_kopp (28. August 2013)

Suche eine 24" Gabel mit Cantisockel


----------



## siggi19 (2. September 2013)

Erledigt, bitte löschen

Grüßle


----------



## family-biker (3. September 2013)

hat sich erledigt ich mach jetzt selber brake pads...


----------



## coaster (4. September 2013)

S: kurze Kurbel, gern auch 4 Kant. Evtl auch mit def. Gewinde wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Sasha (5. September 2013)

Suche Eno Freilauf Innenleben,auch wenn Feder/sperrklinkenunvollständig sind. Brauche besonders denn "innen Ring" wo sperrklinken/federn und Lager eingesetzt sind.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. September 2013)

Suche wie wahnsinnig einen Ozonys King of Dunce, aber nicht den V2 sondern den Vorgänger also 2011 Baujahr


----------



## Insomnia- (5. September 2013)

Suche noch immer 4 Finger Hebel fpr das 2005er Magura HS33 modell


----------



## family-biker (6. September 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Suche noch immer 4 Finger Hebel fpr das 2005er Magura HS33 modell




http://www.frafru-shop.de/shops/s000004/?go=artikel&ps=105&subid=122


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duffman (7. September 2013)

erledigt


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. September 2013)

so freunde des Trialsports, ich suche dringends einen Deckel für diesen Topf  






es handelt sich dabei um einen VIZ Vorbau mit 31,8mm klemmung. leider verfüge ich nur über trialtech bzw. Procraft vorbauten und an deren Klemmen sind die bohrungen nicht in einer linie 

wer und niemand hat anscheinend so eine kappe einzelnd rumfliegen  falls jemand was hat. ich wäre euch sehr dankbar ! 
die Abstandmaße der Gewinde sind: 
horizontal : 22mm
vertikal: 40mm


----------



## .Biketrialer (8. September 2013)

Suche Magura Hs33 Bremsamatur für links. Modell 2005-2010


----------



## Dampfsti (14. September 2013)

Sers,

Suche für die Hope Mono Trial von meinem gerade gekaufen Monty 231 Kamel XXV eine Geberpumpe für *rechts.*

Bin Motorradfahrer und kann mich leider nicht auf Vorderbremse Links umstellen...


----------



## Torkas (15. September 2013)

kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Pipo33 (15. September 2013)

#kann  gelöscht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (17. September 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach: 
- einem Isis Tretlager in 68x128mm.
- einem 20" Hinterrad 44-46mm Felge ohne discnabe


----------



## Roid (19. September 2013)

Hat jemand noch ne *schräge Ahead Kappe* die er nicht mehr benötigt?


----------



## Kevko (19. September 2013)

Suche ein 20er komplettrad basis 200-300â¬ bitte alles anbieten. Vllt sind ja auch fast fertige bikes interessant weil ich noch einige Ersatzteile habe


----------



## Insomnia- (25. September 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 24" Trial Rahmen set.
Gerne "verbrauchte" Rahmen ...Dellen,Kratzer sind kein Problem, solange da nichts gerissen ist.
Desweiteren eine 24"Gabel mit Felgenbremsaufnahme. Ob Vbrake oder Hs33 ist egal.
Auch Laufräder werden gesucht.

*KEINE!!!!! Inspireds*


----------



## Kevko (26. September 2013)

#945  kann gelöscht werden dank Insomnia-


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. September 2013)

BrÃ¤uchte einen Echo Steuersatz, wer noch einen hat bitte melden


----------



## mc83 (29. September 2013)

Hei, möchte mit dem Trial Sport beginnen und suche ein Bike.
Ich bin 188 groß und möchte was mit 24" LR

Ob Street oder normale Trial Bikes ist vorerst egal.
Federgabel brauche ich keine.

Zustand kann gebraucht sein, muß aber noch einwandfrei funktionieren!
Preis: werfe mal 500.- in die Runde

LG


----------



## Kevko (29. September 2013)

Hey Leutz,
Also mein Bike ist nun zu 98% fertig allerdings
BRÄUCHTE ICH:

6 schrauben für meine Bremsscheibe M5*100

4 Schrauben für die Halteschellen der HS33


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. September 2013)

Kevko schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> Also mein Bike ist nun zu 98% fertig allerdings
> BRÄUCHTE ICH:
> 
> ...



na dann ab in den nächsten baumarkt und fix paar schrauben gekauft...


----------



## twentysixer (5. Oktober 2013)

Suche 26" Gabel mit Disk oder HS33.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (9. Oktober 2013)

Suche originale Magura-Carbon-Brake-Booster, Bremskraftverstärker.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Oktober 2013)

Suche Echo Urban Gabel für 26" disc only. Sollte natürlich in vernünftigem Zustand sein, also nicht übermäßig verkratzt, keine Dellen und Risse. Farbe am liebsten Schwarz.


----------



## Pipo33 (9. Oktober 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Suche Echo Urban Gabel für 26" disc only. Sollte natürlich in vernünftigem Zustand sein, also nicht übermäßig verkratzt, keine Dellen und Risse. Farbe am liebsten Schwarz.



Erst verscheuerst du deine und jetzt willst du sie zurück?


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Oktober 2013)

Da war der Schaft zu kurz und schräg. Deshalb muss eine neue her. Neues Rad neue Sorgen


----------



## gyuri (10. Oktober 2013)

Suche Hope Trial für vorne.
Etwas 26 Gabel für Scheibenbremse.


----------



## biker-88 (11. Oktober 2013)

Suche 20" Trialbike um die 500â¬ rum


----------



## ingoingo (18. Oktober 2013)

erledigt


----------



## echo trialer (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
ich bin auf der suche nach einen Ozonys xr20 "long" Rahmen. Am liebsten wäre er mir mit einer intakten hs33 Aufnahme. Die Disc ist mir egal. Keine Risse. Preislich lässt sich irgendwas vereinbaren. Suche nur was zum spielen  

Gruß!


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Oktober 2013)

Bräuchte noch einen Satz Bremsbeläge. Am liebsten gelbe tryall oder vergleichbares. Gerne auch ohne Backings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (23. Oktober 2013)

Suche Kettenspanner "Sail Cams" aus Stahl


----------



## montfa (23. Oktober 2013)

suche try-all stiky light hr 26".


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Oktober 2013)

Suche neue oder neuwertige Käfigpedale 

(Typ: Try All Single Cage)

Am liebsten im Tausch gegen etwas aus meinem Bikemarkt, notfalls auch gegen Bargeld.

Bikemarkt LINK


----------



## dhmarc (27. Oktober 2013)

Su Heatsink-kettenspanner.... oder einen anderen Federblechspanner mit Achsmontage.... Aussehen zweitrangig, allerdings sollte die Funktion tadellos noch sein... Bitte PN an mich....

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Oktober 2013)

Suche 24" Maxxis Holy Roller oder vergleichbares.. Wenn möglich gleich mit Schläuchen!


----------



## dhmarc (29. Oktober 2013)

Suche noch mehr... 

1. Federblechspanner von Heatsink oder co
2. Maguranehmerkolben  2 Stück dicht, billig, mit oder ohne Evo 2 Adapter
   gebraucht oder neu mit dicken Lackplatzern... ist für mein Winterrad!
3. 24er FELGENBAND entweder in grün oder schwarz, aber min 35mm Breite!!!

Merci schonmal... einfach PN an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_97 (1. November 2013)

Ich suche eine gute Scheibenbremse für mein 26" Bike für Vorne, bevorzugt Hope, in einer Preisklasse bis 100 Euro. Bietet einfach mal alles an, danke 

LG
Patrick


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. November 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Suche 24" Maxxis Holy Roller oder vergleichbares.. Wenn möglich gleich mit Schläuchen!



Wieviel bist du denn bereit zu zahlen? Ich bestell mir nächste Woche einen Satz beim Chef und könnte noch einen extra Satz dazu kaufen.

Mehr PN.

Nico.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. November 2013)

Schon erledigt.


----------



## Nord_rulez (5. November 2013)

suche eine klemmschelle für den Try All K2 Vorbau, da mir meine gerissen ist. 

gibt es die zufällig irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## Insomnia- (7. November 2013)

Suche 165x35* vorbau dringend!


----------



## Ecke87 (8. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Hinterradnabe mit folgenden Spezifikationen:

- mit Gewinde für Freilaufritzel
- 135 mm Einbaubreite
- 32 Loch
- Disc Aufnahme wäre schön, aber kein Muss
- Farbe: egal 

Bitte mal alles anbieten, ob neu oder gebraucht. Wer was hat - Bitte ein PN schicken. Danke!
--> HAT SICH ERLEDIGT


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2013)

suche Trialbike für 6 Jährigen in 16" od. 18" . Monty oder gleichwertig


----------



## Deleted 168372 (15. November 2013)

Suche Magura hs33 Bremsgriff 2014 oder 2005 (4-Finger-Hebel)


----------



## Sebastian G (17. November 2013)

Suche 15 Zähne Schraubritzel für Echo Nabe


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (22. November 2013)

Suche einige gebrochene 26"- und 24"-Leichtbau-Rahmen mit moderner Comp-Geo und weitgehend klassischer Dreieckstopologie, also Koxx Sky, Kloud, Rockman Slate, Gabbro, Inpulse R26, Onza Limey V4, Echo Pure SL, Born Sun, Speedrace 26, Breath 26, Playbike 26, Gu 26, Zhi 26, Ozonys Cannibal 26, etc..

Ich zahle Porto +10-30 Euro Aufwandsentschädigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (23. November 2013)

Suche 20er Echo Rahmen ab 2011 BJ. Magura Modell. Am liebsten Mark 1.


----------



## Toni172 (24. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche ein gebrauchtes Trail Bike für meinen Sohn.
Er ist 7 Jahre und 130cm groß.

Bitte Angebote per PM an mich.
Danke.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Monty98 (30. November 2013)

Suche Hope Trial(Zone) 160mm Hebel rechts IS, komplett, neu oder von Neurad abmontiert.

Hit me!


----------



## Pipo33 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich suche einen geschweißten Vorbau, der nicht zu hart ran genommen wurde und noch eine Weile mitmacht 

Geo: 150mm*30

oder länger, aber nicht steiler sowas wie der VIZ mit 160*25 nur in geschmiedet (hab ich selbst noch nicht gefunden aber vllt hat jmd da draußen andere Quellen als ich).

Wär kuhl wenn ihr mit weiterhelfen könntet

Schönen Sonntach noch


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Dezember 2013)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Ich suche einen geschweißten Vorbau, der nicht zu hart ran genommen wurde und noch eine Weile mitmacht
> 
> Geo: 150mm*30
> 
> ...



Wieso suchst du denn jetzt explizit nach einem geschweißten? Meinst du geschmiedet oder willst du dir sooo gerne deine Kauleiste raushauen?


----------



## family-biker (1. Dezember 2013)

ich denke nach meinem vorbau-dilemma thread hat er sich noch mal gedanken gemacht und meint geschmiedet


----------



## Pipo33 (1. Dezember 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich denke nach meinem vorbau-dilemma thread hat er sich noch mal gedanken gemacht und meint geschmiedet



ganz genau. natürlich meine ich einen geschmiedeten


----------



## Jonah2002 (1. Dezember 2013)

Suche Echo Scheibenbremse. Neuwertig.


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Dezember 2013)

Jonah2002 schrieb:


> Suche Echo Scheibenbremse. Neuwertig.


Warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonah2002 (1. Dezember 2013)

Weil mein Freund die hat und ich die gut finde.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich such einen Echo oder Trialtech Brakebooster für die HS33. Farbe ist mir fast egal solange es nicht gerade Pink ist. Ich würde auch gegen meine Heatsink V-Brake Adapter Tauschen.


----------



## -OX- (9. Dezember 2013)

* Erledigt *


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Dezember 2013)

Suche einzelnen Cantisockel fÃ¼r einen Echo Urban.

Kein Fragen stellen, einfach anbieten


----------



## family-biker (9. Dezember 2013)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Suche einzelnen Cantisockel fÃ¼r einen Echo Urban.
> 
> Kein Fragen stellen, einfach anbieten



sind das nicht normale m8 oder m10,dieÂ´s im radladen gibt?

sorry,war doch ne frage


----------



## bike-show.de (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich suche den Inspired Hex-Prototyp mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme hinten, den Felix Mücke mal vor ein paar Jahren gefahren ist und den er an irgend jemanden verkauft hatte.

Kennt jemand den Käufer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Dezember 2013)

Uff, war das nicht der Dr.Hasi aka Flo?


----------



## jay-em-ass (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich suche Schwarze ISIS-Kurbeln mit mind. 170mm Länge, neu oder gebraucht.
Mit Gewinde für Freilauf vorne, am liebsten Echo TR o.ä.

Grüße


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Dezember 2013)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Levelboss (13. Dezember 2013)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Uff, war das nicht der Dr.Hasi aka Flo?


Bingo!


----------



## rob (19. Dezember 2013)

hi,

ich suche irgendnen alten vorbau, schwarz, sollte auch noch halbwegs gut ausehen. 45° 150mm 25.4mm 1 1/8"

-> pm

danke! rob


----------



## benzman (21. Dezember 2013)

hi 

suche 26 zoll gabel. disk und/ oder hs33. bis 50 takken. schaft mind. 185mm

gruß


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Dezember 2013)

benzman schrieb:


> hi
> 
> suche 26 zoll gabel. disk und/ oder hs33. bis 50 takken. schaft mind. 185mm
> 
> gruß



Hab da vielleicht was für dich, erst im neuen Jahr


----------



## benzman (21. Dezember 2013)

ho ho, da liegt unterm baum wohl ne neue...


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab ne cleane Inspired Team Gabel. Da kannste dir ranschweißen was du willst ;D


----------



## CzarFlo (22. Dezember 2013)

Suche einen Neon Bow Rahmen 24'' mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (22. Dezember 2013)

oder... einen Ozonys curve 24'' Rahmen mit scheibenbremsaufnahme


----------



## echo trailer (25. Dezember 2013)

Moin
Suche zwei lange, also Vierfingerhebel, für die alten Magura HS 33
Am liebsten möglichst schnell


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Dezember 2013)

Suche Stahl flex leitung  für die Brücke meiner hs33


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Dezember 2013)

UM GOTTES WILLEN GEBT DIESEM JUNGEN BITTE EINE STAHLFLEXBRÜCKE!!! BIIITTEEE!!!11!!!1!!!!einseinself!!!

Ich halte das nichtmehr aus


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Dezember 2013)

Töten!
Martin ich werde dich töten. ...


----------



## family-biker (26. Dezember 2013)

krieg ich eure rahmen wenn beide sterben?


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Dezember 2013)

Wäre ja cool sie überhaupt mal zu kriegen....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Dezember 2013)

haha ach verdammt, hätte jetzt den Tod-durch-Altersschwäche-Joke gebracht. Hast du versaut Elias


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Dezember 2013)

Zurück zum Thema, das hier ist nicht Facebook (trotz des Likens)


_*STAHLFLEX!!!*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (26. Dezember 2013)

ist goodridge stahlflexhülle nur disc oder universal?wenn 2teres:hab ich in der arbeit liegen.
kann allerdings sein das ich gaaaaaaaanz laaaaaaang brauch um da hin zu kommen nach dem joke grad hahahaha

nein,quatsch,kannste haben


----------



## bobsplasch (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,ich habe ein frage undzwar weiß jemand wie viele glieder eine Onza Zoot 2012 kette hat ? (kette ist gerissen und es fehlt ein stück )


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Dezember 2013)

Falls es keiner weiß gibts bestimmt genug zoot's im forum da kann bestimmt einer nachzählen


----------



## family-biker (29. Dezember 2013)

bobsplasch schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe ein frage undzwar weiß jemand wie viele glieder eine Onza Zoot 2012 kette hat ? (kette ist gerissen und es fehlt ein stück )


mal scherz beiseite,du musst doch sowieso ne nagelneue kette kürzen,besorg dir einen kettennieter und die sache passt


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Dezember 2013)

Family Biker hat Natürlich recht.
Neue Kette kaufen und auflegen.
Dann nach bedarf kürzen. 
Alternative wäre mit dem  Fahrrad in einen fahrrad laden zu gehen und die erneuerung der kette in Auftrag zu geben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Dezember 2013)

Suche nochmal einen stinknormalen 1 1/8" Steuersatz mit gedichteten Lagern, dezente Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab nen adamant steuersatz rumliegen... den kannste haben.
Ist dezent knatsch blau metallic


----------



## echo trailer (2. Januar 2014)

Leude!!!

will mir denn hier niemand seine alten 4 Finger Hebel für die HS33 2005 vermachen?


----------



## benzman (6. Januar 2014)

hi

suche immer noch ne gabel. 26 zoll magura und/oder disc. bis 40 euro. schaft mind. 185mm

grüße


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

suche leichten Alu-Lenker mind. 72cm breit mit Erhöhung. mein Alter ist mit 68cm einfach zu schmal...
Der Montylenker ausm Verkaufsthread ist ja leider schon weg


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2014)

Suche HS11/33 Slave Zylinder mit M6/M6. Farbe schwarz. Der Kolben sollte schön sauber ausfahren.


----------



## Hannover Urban (20. Januar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Suche HS11/33 Slave Zylinder mit M6/M6. Farbe schwarz. Der Kolben sollte schön sauber ausfahren.


Moin,
es kann sein dass ich ne HS11 noch habe. Ich melde mich später nochmal!
VG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Januar 2014)

Done


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2014)

Hannover Urban schrieb:


> Moin,
> es kann sein dass ich ne HS11 noch habe. Ich melde mich später nochmal!
> VG



Kool. Hoffentlich hast du ihn.


----------



## Hannover Urban (20. Januar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Kool. Hoffentlich hast du ihn.


 Sorry, hab leider nichts gefunden


----------



## Hannover Urban (20. Januar 2014)

Sorry, ich hab leider nichts gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (20. Januar 2014)

Moin
das mit den beiden langen, also Vierfingerhebeln, für die alten Magura HS 33 wird wohl nix mehr kann das sein?
könnt ihr nicht noch mal buddeln gehen?


----------



## family-biker (20. Januar 2014)

nen einzelnen 4finger hätte ich,und nen czar der nagelneu ist.
das wars aber auch.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Januar 2014)

Habe zwei vier Finger hebel an 05er griffen.
komplett kannste die haben. 

Einzelnd verkauf ich die aber nicht


----------



## Hannover Urban (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für mein Sohnemann (5 Jahre) ein gebrauchtes Kinder Trial-Bike. Bevorzugt Onza Mini Master.

Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Januar 2014)

Suche einen Boxx Rahmen !


----------



## HRO-Trialer (23. Januar 2014)

hallo leute
ich suche 

Vorbau: Echo oder Trialtech oder Try all...
Länge:140mm oder 150mm
Winkel:30 oder 35
Gabelschaft:11/8
Klemmung:31,8mm
Farbe:Schwarz
Mit Grade Gabelklemmung 
und das ich ein stark gebogenen Lenker rein bekomme.
wens geht keine Gebrauchs spuren.

26 Trial Gabel mit Disk Aufnahme 
Farbe:Silber aber kein muss
Gabellänge:400 oder mehr 
Vorlauf: 35
Gabelschaft sollte Lang sein


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Januar 2014)

Suche noch immer nach einer Magura HS33 Brücke aus der Stahlflex leitung.
Wenns sein muss kaufe ich euch auch die ganze bremse ab!


----------



## python (26. Januar 2014)

Wenn einer nen Koxx Sky V4 Rahmen hat , bitte mal melden bei mir danke


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Januar 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach verschiedenen Bremsbelägen für HS33 und/oder einfach alu backings.
Komme jetzt dazu eine Metallkorrrundbeschichtete Felge zu testen und würde da gerne mal verschiedene Beläge ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (27. Januar 2014)

Ende


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Januar 2014)

_*Done*_


----------



## Deleted138355 (30. Januar 2014)

Suche eine Inspired Gabel für ein Fourplay.
Grüsse g.chicago


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Januar 2014)

Hat noch wer einen (26"/20") DOB Rahmen und Laufräder ?


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Februar 2014)

Suche vorbau: lang und flach! 20" 150x25 160x25 oder was am.nächsten dran kommt
Suche normalen riser lenker


----------



## Brook (3. Februar 2014)

Suche ein gebrauchtes Trial - Bike ... in 24 oder 26", eher MTB Variante, vielleicht sogar mit Schaltung ... Richtung INSPIRED gehend!!! Bitte alles anbieten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (10. Februar 2014)

Suche Echo Kids Rahmen und einen gelochten 20er Felgenring für 36 Speichen.


----------



## kamo-i (11. Februar 2014)

Suche dingend:

*- 13´er Steckritzel
- M15 ISIS Schrauben*

gruß, 
massa


----------



## Mario-Trial (12. Februar 2014)

Hi,

will nach fast 10 Jahren auch mal wieder etwas rumhüpfen. Daher suche ich ein 24" oder besser noch ein 26" Bike für max 1200€.

Sollte für den Preis schon noch relativ neuwertig und technisch absolut in Ordnung sein. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Basel, pendle aber manchmal nach Leipzig. Alles auf der Strecke wäre in Ordnung.

Gruß,
Mario


----------



## Woll-E (12. Februar 2014)

Rein *Comp. Trial* oder eine *Streetmaschine* zum Spass haben ? 

Wenn gebraucht, schau doch hin und wieder in den Bikemarkt hier...


----------



## Snap4x (13. Februar 2014)

Suche Trial Bike. Tausche gegen Enduro/AM Rahmen Ironhorse 6.8 inkl. Dämpfer in M mit 150 mm Federweg.
Schätzwert des Rahmens liegt bei 550-600€. 
Rahmen ist in einen sehr guten Zustand.

Würde gern Trial ausprobieren und der Rahmen liegt bei mir nur so rum.

Würde gern tauschen  

Suche in Richtung Stadt was, so Richtung Danny und Konsorten.


----------



## Woll-E (13. Februar 2014)

Du willst Trial ausprobieren und dafür ein Bike kaufen, wenn du nicht weißt ob es dir 
überhaupt liegt ?


----------



## Snap4x (13. Februar 2014)

Ob ich den Rahmen jetzt ein halbes Jahr länger im Keller liegen habe, oder ob ich ein Rad habe mit den ich auch fahren könnte (für den anderen fehlen mir ein paar Sachen zum aufbauen)
Und da ich schon ein 4x, DH und Fixie habe, fehlt mir eins zum spielen 
Versuche immer mit den 4x ein bisschen Trial, aber von der Geo klappt das nicht ganz sooo wie erwünscht


----------



## Woll-E (13. Februar 2014)

Ach mit dem Fixie klappt das wenn man es will xD 




 
Sonst würd ich mal nach nem guten gebrauchten schauen. Bikemarkt hier .... zB


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Februar 2014)

Erledigt


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Februar 2014)

Suche* ~halb abgefahrene 20"/19" Mäntel*... bevorzugt TryAll (die neuen) oder Monty (die neuen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (20. Februar 2014)

Die sind  neu doch schon halb abgefahren


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Februar 2014)

coaster schrieb:


> Die sind  neu doch schon halb abgefahren


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

Ich brauche die Silbernen Dinger....


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Februar 2014)

Nehm ich auch einmal.


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

Hinten anstellen!


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

Haha trottel.... gibts beim Jan... erledigt


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2014)

Ohne lange suchen zu müssen. Wofür ist das?


Insomnia- schrieb:


> Haha trottel.... gibts beim Jan... erledigt


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Februar 2014)

damit die Achse nicht vom Kettenspanner eingedrückt wird


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

und damit die schraube beim horizontalen dropout nicht beim härteren impact an der Nabevorbeirutscht und verbiegt wie bei mir der Fall ist.
Die haben auf der Rückseite eine Bohrung in der die Schraube hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2014)

Coole Sache. D.h. die integrierten Spannschrauben drücken sich in die Achse rein? Ich habe da weder am MTB noch am Surly diese Erfahrung gemacht.


To-bi-bo schrieb:


> damit die Achse nicht vom Kettenspanner eingedrückt wird


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

im Rahmen sind Gewinde die Paralel ins Ausfallende laufen und auf die runde Nabenachse drückt woraufhin diese beim reinschrauben der Schraube das Hinterrad nach hinten drückt. Damit verlängert sich der Radstand und Kettenspannung entsteht.
Ein nach vorne rutschen ist somit unmöglich (Vorrausgesetzt die Schrauben lösen sich nicht)
Bei mir war es aber der Fall das die Schrauben sich neben die Achse auf das Schraubengewinde verbogen haben wenn mal bisschen mehr KRaft gewirkt hat.
Damit ist das die Lösung.
Durch die runde Seite liegt der "Adapter" Optimal an der Achse an und die Sackbohrung auf der Rückseite sorgt dafür das die Schraube nirgends anders hin kann.


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte / habe tatsächlich das Problem, dass sich die Schrauben in das weichere Alu gebohrt haben..


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2014)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich hatte / habe tatsächlich das Problem, dass sich die Schrauben in das weichere Alu gebohrt haben..


Ah ok. Ich fahr an beiden Rädern Stahlachsen.


----------



## echo trailer (23. Februar 2014)

Such ein Paar Magura Nehmer kolben (für unten am Rahmen oder an der Gabel). Farbe egal.
Mindestzustand: Dicht!
Sollten möglichst neu und allgemein gut erhalten sein.

Vorzugsweise mit Leitungsbrücke.
Ist aber kein MUSS

Danke!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Februar 2014)

Kommst du zum Jam?
Hab z.B. noch 'ne komplette HS mit langer Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,

suche ein 24"/26" Komplettbike (kein Inspired oder ähnliches!). Sollte in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand und um die 1000,-€ sein.

Ebenso würde ich mein 20" Zoo! Lynx 2012 Komplettbike gegen ein gleichwärtiges 24"/26" Bike (oder mit Wertausgleich) tauschen.

Einfach anbieten und wir sehen dann weiter! 

Jan


----------



## benzman (1. März 2014)

servus

bin immer noch auf der suche nach einer gabel. 26", disc und/ oder hs33 aufnahme. bis 50€ farbe. schaftlänge mind. 185mm

basti


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. März 2014)

Such nen BB7 MTN Bremssattel in Graphit grau. Bremsbeläge brauch ich nicht, können also runter sein. Sollte nur technisch top sein.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. März 2014)

Suche ein 24" Trial (!) Bike. Hinten Disc wäre bevorzugt.
Ein Rahmen Kit wäre wohl auch möglich.


----------



## DirtMTB (5. März 2014)

.


----------



## CzarFlo (5. März 2014)

suche n günstigen 150mm 30° Vorbau zum ausprobieren. Am liebsten abgeschrägt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> suche n günstigen 150mm 30° Vorbau zum ausprobieren. Am liebsten abgeschrägt.


Lol. Ich hatte mir ja aufgrund deiner Anmerkung einen 165x35° gekauft aber ganz schnell gemerkt, dass das nix für mich ist. Der 150x30° ist schon unterwegs zu mir. Ich habe aber noch einen neuwertigen (nicht abgeschrägten) 150x35° wenn du daran Interesse hast.


----------



## CzarFlo (5. März 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Lol. Ich hatte mir ja aufgrund deiner Anmerkung einen 165x35° gekauft aber ganz schnell gemerkt, dass das nix für mich ist. Der 150x30° ist schon unterwegs zu mir. Ich habe aber noch einen neuwertigen (nicht abgeschrägten) 150x35° wenn du daran Interesse hast.


 der 165° ist auch nach wie vor gut. Würde nur wie gesagt gern mal den anderen ausprobieren, wenn sich ne günstige Möglichkeit ergibt. ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> der 165° ist auch nach wie vor gut. Würde nur wie gesagt gern mal den anderen ausprobieren, wenn sich ne günstige Möglichkeit ergibt. ;-)


 Ich emfpand schon die 1.5cm kürzere Version des Trialtech als großen Fortschritt. Vom 150x30 erwärte ich mir eigentlich nur kosmetische Resultate auch wenn es 1cm mehr reach und 9mm tiefer sind.


----------



## mr.mütze (7. März 2014)

Moin suche am liebsten ein adamant a1 in long mit glaube 55+ tretlager Höhe oder vergleich baren rahmen von der Geometrie her.  Mfg marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. März 2014)

Jaja, er postet und sucht, ihm wird aber nichts angeboten ...

Suche:

26" Bike oder Carbon Gabel, laufradsatz, Magura Bremsen, Wellgo MG-1 Ti Pedale. 

Strengt euch an und rafft mal was zusammen. Will fahren !


----------



## Hanxs (9. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche 1 Satz Magura-Halteschellen für günstig, gern Gebrauchte.

Vielen Dank

Hanxs


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. März 2014)

Hatta alles.


----------



## coaster (10. März 2014)

Hat noch einer einen 4er Hs Curve Rahmen in 20?


----------



## Insomnia- (10. März 2014)

Ich tausche meinen 2012er Zoo! 20" Rahmen mit HS33 und Disc aufnahme inkl Tretlager in gutem Zustand gegen irgendeinen halbwegs modernen anderen Rahmen in 20" in brauchbarem Zustand 
Was habt ihr so zu bieten?
Verkaufe wäre auch möglich...


----------



## DirtMTB (12. März 2014)

.


----------



## benzman (13. März 2014)

Hi

suche 26" VR Felge 32L. Schwarz oder silber 
und einen Satz HS 33 Halteschellen (für die HR Bremse)

gruß


----------



## Insomnia- (15. März 2014)

Bin auf der suche nach nem 24" TRIAL Komplettrad.(kein Inspired/Onza/kabra/omen)
Alternativ auch rahmen set
Kein Rockman.
Kein Streetrad.
Hat jemand was im Angebot?


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. März 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Bin auf der suche nach nem 24" TRIAL Komplettrad.(kein Inspired/Onza/kabra/omen)
> Alternativ auch rahmen set
> Kein Rockman.
> Kein Streetrad.
> Hat jemand was im Angebot?



Frag mal Jordi, ich glaube er wollte sein 24er Echo bald loswerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. März 2014)

-edit-
Danke Jan_hl


----------



## Woll-E (17. März 2014)

*Woll-E SUCHT !

2 x Magura Lenkerhalteschellen aus < ALUMINIUM > 

BITTE = dringend ! Plastikdreck rutscht immer durch ....*


----------



## Hoffes (17. März 2014)

ordentlich anziehen dann hebt das 

hab ich bei meinen auch so machen müssen 
bis nach 3-4 der hebel reisen wollte bei mir


----------



## Woll-E (17. März 2014)

Hey David ich hab die Schrauben sooooooooooooooo angezogen !!! Da geht ned mehr.
Wahrscheinlich hat sich durch das verdrehen schon was vom Carbonlenker abgewetzt 
ABER ich habe die Lösung heute gefunden. Codename < Kraftband Superdicht >
Das ist so Gummiedichtband was sich beim dehnen selbst mit einander verschweißt.
Genau eine Lage um den Lenker. Das ist hauchdünn aber wenn man dann den Hebel gut 
anzieht dann rutscht das nimmer durch.

*WILL TROTZDEM ALUSCHELLEN HABEN *!!! also her mit ... 2 Stück please.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> *WILL TROTZDEM ALUSCHELLEN HABEN *!!! also her mit ... 2 Stück please.


Kannst du doch beim Jan kaufen.


----------



## Woll-E (18. März 2014)

Ach der hat die ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (18. März 2014)

Geh doch einfach in nen gut sortierten Rad laden in deiner nähe, da bekommst du die höchst wahrscheinlich für einen kleinen Obolus für die Kaffeekasse


----------



## family-biker (18. März 2014)

also wir haben bei uns in der werkstatt nur gerissene rumliegen 
in die kaffeekasse kann man trotzdem gerne was rein schmeissen


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Ach der hat die ?????


Haste sicher schon selbst gefunden: klick.


----------



## Woll-E (18. März 2014)

10 ???? in Worten ZEHN ??????!!!!!!!! Euro 

Hilft ja nix ^^


----------



## Insomnia- (25. März 2014)

24" komplett Rad wird gesucht.
Keine street/inspired Geschichten


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. März 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> 24" komplett Rad wird gesucht.
> Keine street/inspired Geschichten


Ich verkauf mein Because.  Nein. Aber du kannst ja mal hier fragen, ob er nach Dtl. schickt.


----------



## Woll-E (25. März 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> *Ich verkauf mein Because*.  Nein. Aber du kannst ja mal hier fragen, ob er nach Dtl. schickt.


 
Welch Wortwitz ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Welch Wortwitz ...


Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Woll-E (25. März 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.


 
Ich verkaufe mein " weil " ... Nein


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe mein " weil " ... Nein


 Versteht ich immer noch nicht. Mein Rahmenhersteller hat den Namen "Because".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (25. März 2014)

er meint ... Because = weil


----------



## Woll-E (25. März 2014)

Und was heisst den BECAUSE ... glaub wir lassen das... sonst zu arg OT


----------



## benzman (25. März 2014)

nabend

hat jemand noch ein paar pedale rumliegen? bis 20 euro inkl versand.

gruß baschtel


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. März 2014)

benzman schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> hat jemand noch ein paar pedale rumliegen? bis 20 euro inkl versand.


_Ich hätte diese hier aber exkl. Versand. Ich bin sie ca. 300km auf dem MTB gefahren._


----------



## hst_trialer (25. März 2014)

hab paar käfig 0815 pedale


----------



## Insomnia- (30. März 2014)

Suche Shimano XTR Bremshebel am liebsten Links aber ich nehm was da ist...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2014)

Such lieber einen älteren SD7 oder den aktuellen Deore, der XTR wird gerade _dir_ auf den Zeiger gehen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. April 2014)

Ich suche auf kurz oder lang einen Tauschpartner für eines meiner Pferdchen. 

*Gesucht* wird ein 24" TRIALrad, sollte technisch sehr gut in Schuss sein. Am liebsten ein Echo.

*Geboten* wird ein ziemlich edles 24" mit trialiger Geo aber streetiger Optik.
Auszug:




Wer mich kennt weiß, dass meine Räder stets top gepflegt sind!


----------



## Woll-E (2. April 2014)

Was is mit deinem Über - geilen - Omen 24 ? 
Das ist doch Bombe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. April 2014)

Das Arbeitstier ist das Marino (wo übrigens wieder ein Video in Planung ist  ), der Omen Rahmen lag daher eine Zeit im Regal. Da ich aber noch viele Teile übrig hatte und einige tolle Schnäppchen gemacht habe habe ich es als Teileträger aufgebaut.
Ist nur "leider" wieder etwas "edler" geworden als gedacht und zwei nahezu gleiche Räder sind dann doch etwas viel.
Auf Shows z.B. fahre ich zwischendurch gerne ein 24" Trialrad - also werde ich auf lange Sicht nicht um eins umherkommen


----------



## Woll-E (2. April 2014)

Klingt einleuchtend. Finde das Omen einfach " hammer " nur kann ich mir 24 Zoll doch nicht so gut ^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. April 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Klingt einleuchtend. Finde das Omen einfach " hammer " nur kann ich mir 24 Zoll doch nicht so gut ^^


Und ich nicht mit Street.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. April 2014)

Ich kann doch auch kein "richtiges" Street - daher betone ich, dass es sich recht trialig fährt  Geo-beeinflussende Teile wie Vorbau/Lenker sind die gleichen wie die im Omen-Video verwendeten


----------



## Insomnia- (6. April 2014)

Suche Plattformpedale!


----------



## spooky1980 (7. April 2014)

Hallo

Suche ein 26" VORDERRAD für Scheibenbremse am liebsten in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. April 2014)

tausche 20" Echo FullDisc bike (Neuwertig) gegen 24" Trialbike. Schlagt einfach mal was vor, danke !


----------



## dibo81 (11. April 2014)

Suche 24" Laufradsatz, bitte alles anbieten. 

Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2014)

dibo81 schrieb:


> Suche 24" Laufradsatz, bitte alles anbieten.
> 
> Danke



Geht auch ein 24er Disc VR? Ich hätte noch einen Satz Spank Stiffy die ich einspeichen könnte. Eine ist aber leider schon geflext.


----------



## dibo81 (11. April 2014)

Also du hast 2 spank Felgen wo eine geflext ist? Und die Nabe hinten hat keine disc Aufnahme? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?   Danke dir schonmal


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2014)

Nein. Ich habe ein Spank Spike VR welches ich momentan noch fahre und dann habe ich noch zwei Spank Stiffy Felgen ohne alles, wovon eine geflext ist. Die andere ist neuwertig. Ich kann die einspeichen womit du willst.


----------



## montfa (23. April 2014)

suche trialtech 26 disc gabel.


----------



## family-biker (25. April 2014)

ich suche dringendst leere alu-backings zu testzwecken,möglichst billig,zustand ziemlich egal,sollten halten,wenn man bremst 
gegenleistung:worauf man sich einigt plus den ersten satz serienbeläge wenns was wird 

können auch 2 verschiedene sein,hauptsache backings


----------



## gyuri (26. April 2014)

Ich suche 180er Hope Trial Bremsscheibe.


----------



## pruedi0 (28. April 2014)

Suche für den Einstieg ein 20" oder 24" Bike. Nichts street-lastiges! Bitte alles anbieten.

Gruß


----------



## family-biker (28. April 2014)

backings haben sich erledigt,wie schon so oft hat mir ein brite schneller geholfen,als jemand,der ebenfalls in DE lebt.backings geschenkt bekommen.
schämt euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjtr (28. April 2014)

pruedi0 schrieb:


> Suche für den Einstieg ein 20" oder 24" Bike. Nichts street-lastiges! Bitte alles anbieten.
> 
> Gruß


 
Also wenn sich im Verkaufe-Thread, im Bike-Markt und bei Ebay (-Kleinanzeigen) nichts findet - von daher lasse ich mal das Anbieten...


----------



## pruedi0 (28. April 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Also wenn sich im Verkaufe-Thread, im Bike-Markt und bei Ebay (-Kleinanzeigen) nichts findet - von daher lasse ich mal das Anbieten...



Hallo,

da war ich natürlich auch schon aktiv. Das Monty 219 habe ich in Beobachtung. Die restlichen Bikes in ebay sind mir für den Einstieg zu teuer oder taugen nicht. In Ebay Kleinanzeigen sieht es ähnlich aus. Zu teuer für den Einstieg, zu weit weg oder schon verkauft.

Und da hab ich mir gedacht ich poste in einem Suche Thread! Der ist doch für Suchen?!



Also ich suche ein 20" für einen Einsteiger. Ich interessiere mich schon lange für den Sport, habe aber nie den Einstieg gefunden (Job/Familie = Zeit). Soll eine vernünftige Basis sein. Gern auch schon älter. Muß nur technisch perfekt sein. Optik wäre zweitrangig. Preis bis 500 €.

Gruß


----------



## jjtr (29. April 2014)

Die hier schon verkauft?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...zoll-trial-bike/199135940-217-4769?ref=search
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...a-blade-20-zoll/199571410-217-1820?ref=search


----------



## pruedi0 (29. April 2014)

Hallo jjtr, 

habe Beide angeschrieben. Wobei mir das Onza nicht so zusagt. Hoffe, dass ich heute Antwort bekomme.

Gruß


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. April 2014)

Suche einen 26er Rahmen mit hohem BB. Sowas um die 1085 oder mehr Radstand, kurze Kettenstreben und BB von +55 oder, mehr.
Gebraucht und nicht zu teuer, zum testen.


----------



## raphael731 (2. Mai 2014)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> Suche einen 26er Rahmen mit hohem BB. Sowas um die 1085 oder mehr Radstand, kurze Kettenstreben und BB von +55 oder, mehr.
> Gebraucht und nicht zu teuer, zum testen.


Hallo,
ich habe 2 neue Rahmen zu Hause, sie sind: Echo MARK II Ti 2013 (inkl. Ti-Tretlager) 1080mm/+55mm 350€
																  KOXX V4 Rahmen (inkl. Steuersätze) 1077mm /+80mm 499€
Beste Grüße


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2014)

Ich such nen Echo Steuersatzspacer in sw. 5mm. Hat den einer rumliegen?


----------



## Rizzle (16. Mai 2014)

Moinsen,
ich suche einen kürzeren und etwas steileren Vorbau,
etwas in Richtung -- Trialtech Sport 90mm 35° -- oder ähnliches.


----------



## kornatter (16. Mai 2014)

hi ich suche sehr weiche bremsbeläge für magura hs 33 weiß jemand wo man die noch bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Mai 2014)

hat noch jemand n 24er rahmen am liebsten inspired rum liegen? gruß christoph


----------



## coaster (17. Mai 2014)

Suche kleines Kindertrialbike. Monty 205 o.ä. in 16- 18 Zoll.


----------



## gabriel89 (20. Mai 2014)

Suche 20" Parts:
- leichte Laufräder
- 160mm Kurbeln
- Gabel


----------



## raphael731 (21. Mai 2014)

gabriel89 schrieb:


> Suche 20" Parts:
> - leichte Laufräder
> - 160mm Kurbeln
> - Gabel


ich habe die 160mm tryall Kurbeln, sie sind neu.


----------



## HRO-Trialer (27. Mai 2014)

*hallo ihr lieben *

suche 

*vorbau* zwischen 130-150 lang und 25-30-35 grad
pn an mich

lg


----------



## HRO-Trialer (29. Mai 2014)

HRO-Trialer schrieb:


> *hallo ihr lieben *
> 
> suche
> 
> ...



suche noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (8. Juni 2014)

moin moin,

irgendwer zufällig nen try-all k2 vorbau noch rumliegen? gibts irgendwie nur noch im ausland zu ordenr für 20€ versandkosten^^


----------



## python (11. Juni 2014)

zudem suche ich noch den aktuellen hashtagg lenker, hat den irgendwer ? oder nen plan wo es ihn noch gibt? der direkte händler bekommt ihn erst ende august ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juni 2014)

Ich suche eine linke Isis Kurbel in 170mm. Farbe ist mir erstmal egal, wenngleich schwarz schön wäre. Einen Kurbelsatz nehm ich auch, wenn nicht einzeln was vorhanden ist. Dann aber in schwarz.


----------



## Sasha (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,ich suche HS33 Bremskolben.Einer meiner Bremskolben hinten scheint undicht zu sein und ich habe keine Ersatzteile dafür.
Also im Ideal fall hat jemand einfach eine halbe HS33 die er abgeben kann.

Bitte PM


----------



## E_neuhauser (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo, Ich bin seit kurzem auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten 20" ozonys curve v3 oder v4. 
Kennt vielleicht jemand von euch jemanden der eines hätte oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand eines?


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juni 2014)

Vorbau und Lenker Suche!!

150x30
165x30
165x35
Möglichst lang und flach halt.

und nen Highriser Lenker such ich auch!


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Juni 2014)

30° und 35° sind also flach...? gut zu wissen


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juni 2014)

Nein sind se nicht, aber was "flacheres" gibts bei der Länge nicht!
Aktuell fahre ich einen 165x28° aber das ist ein alter geschweißter Echo Vorbau mit 2Schrauben Klemmung..... Man erwartet den Bruch...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Juni 2014)

Dann dreh doch den Vorbau runter.


----------



## family-biker (17. Juni 2014)

ich hab irgendwo im keller noch nen alten syntace 150x10°,ist aber 25.4mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juni 2014)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dann dreh doch den Vorbau runter.


Dann bracuh ich nen Hollandrad Chopper lenker


----------



## Sasha (22. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Brakebooster,lochabstand ist 100mm,schwarz oder rot eloxiert wären perfekt.
Des weiteren,suche ich Halteschellen,Ideallerweise rot eloxiert,und am besten welche die man OHNE plastikring montiert.

Danke


----------



## Hoffes (22. Juni 2014)

suche RB Bremsamaturen
hs und Disk
ob ganz oder defekt ist egal


----------



## Hoffes (28. Juni 2014)

und hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch neuwertige Braune try all Bremsbeläge


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2014)

Such ne Disc Nabe 135mm für Schraubritzel.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand einen 26er Hookworm übrig?


----------



## quantoxx1040 (3. Juli 2014)

Suche Komplettrad 20" zum (wieder) anfangen. Sollte sich bei ca. 500 Euro einpegeln.


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem 24" Trialrahmen, Echo, Rockman, Ozonys...
Der Rahmen kann gebraucht, sollte aber technisch einwandfrei sein. Vorzugsweise Disc-Rahmen!!!
Angebote bitte mit Foto und Preisvorstellungen per PN.

Danke und noch einen schönen Restsonntag


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Juli 2014)

Suche noch Plattformpedale!
Brauche sie bis spätestens Dienstag, hat wer was im angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juli 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Suche noch Plattformpedale!
> Brauche sie bis spätestens Dienstag, hat wer was im angebot?


Bei Amazon gibt es die Wellgo MG1 für 34 inkl. Versand.


----------



## family-biker (8. Juli 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es die Wellgo MG1 für 34 inkl. Versand.


link.jetzt. tu es.


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Juli 2014)

gib bei amazon wellgo mg 1 an da kommt das angebot. angeblich lieferzeiten von bis zu 2,5 wochen.... ist mir zuviel also weiter auf suche!


----------



## quantoxx1040 (9. Juli 2014)

quantoxx1040 schrieb:


> Suche Komplettrad 20" zum (wieder) anfangen. Sollte sich bei ca. 500 Euro einpegeln.


Hat niemand was da? Die 500 Euro denken wir uns mal weg, irgendwie einigt man sich schon. Also anbieten, anbieten! 
Danke!


----------



## Antonov96 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo, überlege gerade mit dem Trialen anzufangen. Suche irgendwas bis 500€. Bin 1,83m.Gebraucht stört mich nicht, wenn der technische Zustand einwandfrei ist.

L.G.

Anton


----------



## kornatter (10. Juli 2014)

quantoxx1040 schrieb:


> Hat niemand was da? Die 500 Euro denken wir uns mal weg, irgendwie einigt man sich schon. Also anbieten, anbieten!
> Danke!




http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/trial-fahrrad/218708502-217-1550 
wäre das nicht was fürs erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antonov96 (11. Juli 2014)

Danke, sieht schonmal gut aus.
Bin noch auf das2011er Onza bird gestossen hat da wer vielleicht erfahrung mit oder kann eine Einschätzung geben?


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Juli 2014)

Gesucht wird ein Monty X-Lite, am Besten aus diesem Jahrtausend. Gern auch nur Einzelteile zu humanen Preisen.


----------



## k.wein (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
suche eine Echo Disc für vorne und einen Echo Hebel für Magura Hs Bremse.
Auch Einzelteile.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## Sticiouz (16. Juli 2014)

Suche einen modernen 26" Rahmen  
(d.h. nicht so´n Wurfanker auf dem Hans Rey Trialfahren gelernt hat  mit BB -10 ) )
Hat einer noch iwo was rumliegen ?


----------



## DirtMTB (17. Juli 2014)

Moin Jep ich  ... ist ein schöner Allround Rahmen. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-trial-rahmen-steuersatz-inspired-hex-ahnlich
Meld dich wenn du Fragen hast...
Gruß Jan


----------



## biker-88 (17. Juli 2014)

Suche 26" Trialrahmen, einfach mal anbieten!


----------



## oztafan kolibri (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

suche ein gebrauchtes Trialbike für meinen Junior. Der ist 11 Jahre alt, 1,54m gross und fährt seit Jahren CC bei uns im Verein. Die Rennfahrerei bei den Wettkämpfen macht ihm keinen Spass mehr, technisch-spielerisches Fahren aber schon. 

Vielleicht hat ja auch ein geneigter Leser was anzubieten (bitte per Mail)....
Dankeschön einstweilen und Grüsse von der Alb 

Ralph


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Juli 2014)

Suche Shimano XTR V Bremsgriffe


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2014)

Ich such ne Kugel aus nem Echo (TR) Freilauf. Hat wer eine rumliegen? Wär schön, wenn es noch vor dem WE klappen könnte.


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juli 2014)

*Suche 24" Street Rahmen mit Disc Aufnahme! 
*
...meiner hat leider einen Abflug gemacht. :-( :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (31. Juli 2014)

Suche ISIS Kurbelpaar. 

Am besten ab 170mm bitte alles anbieten


----------



## florianwagner (1. August 2014)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Suche ISIS Kurbelpaar.
> 
> Am besten ab 170mm bitte alles anbieten



hab glaub ich noch welche, ich schau heut abend gleich mal nach.
sind schon weg. ich hatte noch nen satz triy all kurbeln hier liegen. hab ich waber vor ner weile verkauft.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. August 2014)

.


----------



## Trialmichi (12. August 2014)

Einfach nur bei mir melden danke


----------



## Sasha (12. August 2014)

Mein ECHO TRIAL 24" hat n riss bekommen und ich suche daher einen "neuen" rahmen.
24" trial bitte


----------



## Trialmichi (12. August 2014)

Suche ein komplettes Inspired Bike "24"!


----------



## Trialmichi (12. August 2014)

Suche Trialbike am besten von Inspired, bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## Insomnia- (17. August 2014)

Suche 19" laufrad non disc.


----------



## Paradoxianer (18. August 2014)

Suche ein gebrauchtes Kinder Trial Rad (7 Jahre aufwärts)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2014)

Suche einen 74Kingz Kettenspanner. Auch gerne nur den Klemmwinkel.

Außerdem einen neuwertigen Riserlenker (kein Highriser), der max. 2 Monate gefahren wurde.


----------



## gyuri (21. August 2014)

Suche 26" Rahmen. Bis 200 euro


----------



## Insomnia- (24. August 2014)

Suche 20/19" hinterrad!
Und eine vbrake oder hs33 gabel.


----------



## Insomnia- (26. August 2014)

Als ob hier keiner ein Popels 19" Hinterrad zu verkaufen hat


----------



## raphael731 (31. August 2014)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Suche ISIS Kurbelpaar.
> 
> Am besten ab 170mm bitte alles anbieten



Hi 
ich habe ein paar neue tryall 170 oder 175 kubel .
Foto: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1286526
für 85euro inkl. Porto kannst du das haben.
Beste Grüße
Raphael


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2014)

Ich such nen schwarzen 4 Punkt Booster. Hat wer einen rumliegen. Zweipunkt geht zur Not auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (31. August 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich such nen schwarzen 4 Punkt Booster. Hat wer einen rumliegen. Zweipunkt geht zur Not auch.


http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic...mounts-bars-pedals-booster/?hl=+bolt++booster

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic...-out-gu-tryall-echo-magura/?hl=+bolt++booster

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/188304-echo-tr-24-front-rim-and-a-tt-booster/?hl=+bolt++booster


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/188471-crank-stem-tr-mounts-bars-pedals-booster/?hl=+bolt +booster
> 
> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/188455-bit-of-a-clear-out-gu-tryall-echo-magura/?hl=+bolt +booster
> 
> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/188304-echo-tr-24-front-rim-and-a-tt-booster/?hl=+bolt +booster


Danke aber ich dachte eher so an schnell hier. Ich will fahren und ohne Booster ist der Hold für die Katz beim Echo.


----------



## Insomnia- (31. August 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Danke aber ich dachte eher so an schnell hier. Ich will fahren und _ohne Booster ist der Hold für die Katz beim Echo_.


Waaaas?
Was für Beläge fährst du denn?
mit meinen HEatsinks wars ne Mörderbremse auch mit 4Finger Hebel.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Waaaas?
> Was für Beläge fährst du denn?
> mit meinen HEatsinks wars ne Mörderbremse auch mit 4Finger Hebel.


Trialtech. Die sind mit Booster besser als die Heatsinks. Bist du nen Echo gefahren? Bei meinem ist der Flex des Rahmens schon beachtlich.


----------



## Insomnia- (1. September 2014)

Ja echo 24 den selben wie du.
Alles 1 a


----------



## kenbug (1. September 2014)

Suche ein *rechtes *Single-Cagepedal. Farbe & Hersteller sind latte.


----------



## 00gee (2. September 2014)

Hi,
suche günstiges 24" Street-Trail allá Inspired.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2014)

Suche 16 Zahn Freilaufritzel, welches trialbar ist. Denke, da gäbe es nur das Trialtech, aber mal schauen. Eventuell auch eine Hope Nabe.

Biete zum Tausch astreines 18Zahn EchoTR Freilaufritzel mit 108 Einrastpunkten.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. September 2014)

Suche highrise lenker, bevorzugt wird ein trialtech highriser, aber ein rockman,echo oder ähnliches wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## Typhi (5. September 2014)

Hey ich suche nen günstigen 20' Rahmen da ich gestern einen ordentlichen Riss an meinem entdeckt habe :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke_93 (8. September 2014)

hi, suche einen Bremshebel für die hope mini trial (07er Modell) in gutem zustand, also nur den Hebel und nicht den kompletten Griff.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. September 2014)

Wieso ist in ganz Deutschland in den einschlägigen Anlaufstellen keine einzige Hope Pro2 Evo SSP zu finden?
Kostet mittlerweile "nurnoch" 180€, aber das ist genau die Grenze wo die Rechtfertigung "... eigentlich hätte ich sie schon ganz gerne, und endlich mit der Übersetzung spielen wär schon cool..." nicht zur Überzeugung reicht 

Farbe und so egal. 32° und SSP sind alles! Gerne auch noch die ohne 80Ep.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. September 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Wieso ist in ganz Deutschland in den einschlägigen Anlaufstellen keine einzige Hope Pro2 Evo SSP zu finden?



Also Martin...

Bitteschön.

Ich hatte meine da gekauft. Kostet nur 164,90 und ging trotz ausgeschriebener Lieferzeit von 5-7 Tagen in 2 Tagen von statten. Kannst ja auch mal anrufen und fragen, welche sie noch da haben.

Bei bike24.de ist sie auch lieferbar...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. September 2014)

Upps, hab das "gebrauchte" im ersten Satz vergessen o.0

In letzter Instanz gönne ich mir die mal nach bestandener Klausurphase.. aber hab mich gewundert, dass keine gebrauchten im Umlauf sind.


----------



## Ulyssanov (10. September 2014)

Suche eine 20" Gabel mit Disc-Aufnahme und 1 1/8" Schaft. Alles andere ist relativ egal, gerne hässlich oder abgerockt, muss nur funktionieren.


----------



## erwinosius (15. September 2014)

Suche 
linke Hebelarmatur einer Hope Mono Mini. Alternativ auch gerne einen Tech2 Hebel.

Oder eine Bezusquelle für den den Body des linken Hebels.

Vielen Dank.

gruß
erwin


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2014)

Passt nicht dieser hier?


erwinosius schrieb:


> Suche
> linke Hebelarmatur einer Hope Mono Mini.


----------



## erwinosius (16. September 2014)

Oh....Die hab ich gar nicht gefunden. Habe doch schon gefühlt 20mal den ganzen Bikemarkt nach Teilen durchforstet.

Danke
gruß
erwin


----------



## Hoffes (19. September 2014)

Suche Trialtech High Riser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. September 2014)

hier stand mist!


----------



## Sasha (21. September 2014)

Hallo Freunde, ich suche ein Tretbalges 128mm für mein hoffentlich bald ankommenden Ozonys 24".


----------



## rontech (21. September 2014)

Suche 20" VR mit Disc Nabe. Scheibe hab ich noch. Ist für ein Anfängerrad, muss also kein "Highendteil" sein.


----------



## rrr_reise (23. September 2014)

Suche exakt einen solchen Vorbau für 26 Zoll (bitte keine anderen Größen anbieten):
150mm
30 Grad
31,8 Lenker
Einbauhöhe max 40mm (Nachtrag: hatte mich vertan: 50mm)


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. September 2014)

rrr_reise schrieb:


> Suche exakt einen solchen Vorbau für 26 Zoll (bitte keine anderen Größen anbieten):
> 150mm
> 30 Grad
> 31,8 Lenker
> Einbauhöhe max 40mm


Bei max. 40mm bleibt eigentlich nur der Born CNC. Rockman, Try All usw. sind 44mm.


----------



## BikingDevil (24. September 2014)

rrr_reise schrieb:


> Suche exakt einen solchen Vorbau für 26 Zoll (bitte keine anderen Größen anbieten):
> 150mm
> 30 Grad
> 31,8 Lenker
> Einbauhöhe max 40mm


Ich denke der original Vorbau vom Gu 26" Trial-MTB sollte auch passen, ist jedoch oben angeschrägt.
Der Rest passt - 150mm/30°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. September 2014)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Ich denke der original Vorbau vom Gu 26" Trial-MTB sollte auch passen, ist jedoch oben angeschrägt.
> Der Rest passt - 150mm/30°.


Passt nicht, da der viel höher baut. Selbst der TryAll baut 44mm.


----------



## rrr_reise (24. September 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Passt nicht, da der viel höher baut. Selbst der TryAll baut 44mm.


Halllo!
Ich habe mich leider bei einer Zahl vertan - es dürfen maximal 5 cm, nicht 4 cm Einbauhöhe sein. Sorry!


----------



## Insomnia- (24. September 2014)

Suche VOrbau flach und lang.
Einfach ma anbieten
keine 120mm stummel!


----------



## BikingDevil (27. September 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Passt nicht, da der viel höher baut. Selbst der TryAll baut 44mm.


Da ich den Vorbau selbst fahre hab ich gemessen. Der hintere flache Teil der Klemmung ist 36 mm und nicht 44. Und an der höchsten Stelle ca. 50mm.


----------



## Hoffes (27. September 2014)

die Monty vorbauten sind etwas flacher


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. September 2014)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Da ich den Vorbau selbst fahre hab ich gemessen. Der hintere flache Teil der Klemmung ist 36 mm und nicht 44. Und an der höchsten Stelle ca. 50mm.


Ich habe ihn nicht nachgemessen und mich auf die Herstellerinfos bei Trial World bezogen zumal die Wichtige Zahl ja die höhere Höhe ist.


----------



## BikingDevil (27. September 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn nicht nachgemessen und mich auf die Herstellerinfos bei Trial World bezogen zumal die Wichtige Zahl ja die höhere Höhe ist.


Eher nicht...
Bei verbleibenden Schaftlänge der Gabel von z.B. 40 mm darf die kürzeste Seite des Vorbaus diese nicht unterschreiten-eher etwas länger. Die kurze Seite ist also die relevante.


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Oktober 2014)

Suche einen laufradsatz in 24"
Alternativ auch felgenringe / Naben


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Oktober 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Suche einen laufradsatz in 24"
> Alternativ auch felgenringe / Naben


Street oder trial? Hab noch Stiffy Felgen.


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Oktober 2014)

Trial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Oktober 2014)

Hat noch jemand ein 16 Zahn *Steck*ritzel, sind beim Jan vergriffen?
Am liebsten ein breites Trialtech 

Martin


----------



## family-biker (7. Oktober 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein 16 Zahn *Steck*ritzel, sind beim Jan vergriffen?
> Am liebsten ein breites Trialtech
> 
> Martin


http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10012

fahr ich in 17t,funzt seit über einem jahr genauso wie mein trialtech vorher


----------



## Hoffes (9. Oktober 2014)

Suche immer noch nen Trialtech High Riser.

darf gerne auch 680mm breit sein


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2014)

Suche Full Bashring ohne cutout in schwarz oder dunkelgrau.


----------



## python (11. Oktober 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Suche immer noch nen Trialtech High Riser.
> 
> darf gerne auch 680mm breit sein




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verkaufe-thread-regeln-lesen.410497/page-21#post-12380771


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Oktober 2014)

suche rechte Halteschelle für Try-All K2-Vorbau. Hat jmd ggf noch eine von einem Zerstörten Vorbau übrig? oder sind die eher rar?


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Oktober 2014)

Suche den Spacer/Abdeckung der Kugellager für meine Rockman nabe...
Hat hier noch jemand Alte kaputte Naben rumliegen?
Irgendwelche vielleicht passt ja was....
GEmeint sind die Dinger die auf der Achse vor die Lager geschoben werden. Noch vor die Kettenspanner halt.....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Oktober 2014)

Könnte mich für eine Inspired Gabel begeistern. Jemand etwas zur Hand?


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Oktober 2014)

Suche einen Kettenspanner à la 74 Kingz oder Heatsink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Suche einen Kettenspanner à la 74 Kingz oder Heatsink


Wenns neu sein kann, dann hat Alex vom Trialshop noch welche.


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Oktober 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Wenns neu sein kann, dann hat Alex vom Trialshop noch welche.


Link?


----------



## family-biker (31. Oktober 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Link?



google + 10sekunden = http://www.trialshop.pl/en/chain-tensioners/428-heatsink-sprung-tensioner.html


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Link?


Ich dachte du kennst einen der drei/vier verlässlichen Shops, die wir in Dtl. nutzen können.


----------



## kornatter (14. November 2014)

hi ich suche Brake Booster, für ein 4Punkt system (Magura) weiß da jemand wie ich die aus Carbon bekomme.


----------



## erwinosius (14. November 2014)

selbst bauen funktioniert ganz gut. Ansonsten gab es die auch mal käuflich (ich glaube Trialtech) zu erwerben. Ob dem noch so ist?
Allerdings macht 4 Punkt in Carbon auch nur wenig Sinn. 
Entweder leicht (dann 2 Punkt und Carbon) oder steif (dann Alu und 4 Punkt)
Meine Meinung.

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kornatter (17. November 2014)

ok ich werde da mal gucken .


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (20. November 2014)

Suche nach einem Riser Lenker, kein Highriser. Letzterer kann meinerseits auch getauscht werden


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. November 2014)

Suche schwarze VR Non-Disc Nabe in 32L.


----------



## alexauslahnau (3. Dezember 2014)

Servus zusammen! Ich suche ein 24" Trialbike mit Sattel, also eher die Street-Trial Version.

z.B. CZAR Streettrial, Because SimpleStreet oder am liebsten ein Marino. Einfach alles passende anbieten...

Der Preisliche Rahmen liegt zwischen 0 und 800€. 

Danke Im Voraus


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Dezember 2014)

Wäre super wenn jemand nen Satz pöattformpedale zur Jan mitbringt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Dezember 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Könnte mich für eine Inspired Gabel begeistern. Jemand etwas zur Hand?



Nicht?


----------



## coaster (13. Dezember 2014)

Suche für den Verein günstige 26 Gabel für Hs mit rel.langem Schaft, einen Vorbau und Kettenspanner für vertikale Ausfallenden. Evtl. noch Pedale. Ausserdem einen 20er Ozonys Curve R& G mit Disc Aufnahmen und passende Laufräder.


----------



## Bernhard-SN (15. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

ich suche 28 Loch Naben für vorn/ non disc sowie für hinten (116mm) (auch 28 Loch, auch non disc). Vorzugsweise industrieglagert.

Danke,
Bernhard


----------



## D-BoOm (18. Dezember 2014)

Suche ein Trial Bike, am liebsten 20", aber auch offen für 24" oder 26".
Sollte nicht zu schwer sein und vernünftige Parts haben.
Preislich sag ich mal grob bis 600€.
Aber einfach mal alles anbieten.
Bin 1,76m groß.
Bitte Angebote mit Preis, Parts und Bild, DANKE!


----------



## Triallove (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich suche ein 20" Trialfahrrad mit Scheibenbremse vorne und hinten. Kann auch gebraucht sein aber ein einem gutem Zustand. Angebote bis zu 800€. Ich bevorzuge gute Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (24. Dezember 2014)

Suche 2 Paar Hope Trial bremsbeläge!


----------



## Bernhard-SN (6. Januar 2015)

Moin,

Plattformpedale von DMR (V12 Mg) könnte ich in weinrot anbieten, guter gebrauchter Zustand.
Für Gabeln guck mal in den Verkaufe-Thread. Ich biete dort zwei an.

Bernhard


----------



## LucasL (6. Januar 2015)

Überlege mir ein 20" aufzubauen. Suche daher ein günstiges Rahmen-Gabel Set 20" bis max. 250€. Einigermaßen guter Zustand und aktuelle Geometrie wären schön.
Außerdem einen dazu passenden günstigen 20" Laufradsatz, hinten HS33, vorne Disc.
Eventuell auch Komplettbike im Tausch gegen 26" Zoo! Priranha 2012.


----------



## erwinosius (9. Januar 2015)

Suche Hinterradnabe 116mm inklusive Freilauf. Gerne auch ACS.


----------



## echo trailer (14. Januar 2015)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Moin. Ich habe die *Liste überarbeitet *und suche nun in möglichst gutem Zustand:
> 
> *Plattformpedalen* am liebsten Wellgo Magnesium, muss aber nicht
> *ISIS-Tretlager
> ...



Jetzt auch noch nen *Hinterradreifen am liebsten Continental Kaiser*


----------



## rideAtrail (14. Januar 2015)

Suche trial bike bis max. 350-400 Euro. Bin Einsteiger. Freue mich auf Nachrichten


----------



## kornatter (14. Januar 2015)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...hrrad-trialbike/272502766-217-1831?ref=search
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...oll-no-koxx-zoo/272424778-217-1820?ref=search
schau mal da vielleicht ist das was für dich


----------



## CzarFlo (17. Januar 2015)

suche leichte 24'' Gabel für Umbau auf HS33. Am liebsten eine Neon oder Kabra, Farbe und Kratzer egal. Gabelschaft muss nicht der längste sein, da ich i.d.R. nur mit einem/keinem Spacer fahre


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Januar 2015)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> suche leichte 24'' Gabel für Umbau auf HS33. Am liebsten eine Neon oder Kabra, Farbe und Kratzer egal. Gabelschaft muss nicht der längste sein, da ich i.d.R. nur mit einem/keinem Spacer fahre


Vorn HS hinten Disc oder dual HS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (17. Januar 2015)

vorn hs hinten disc. bin hinten mit der Disc total zufrieden, vor allem seitdem ich meinen tech-griff mit stahlflexschlauch wieder dran hab


----------



## heu20 (17. Januar 2015)

Servus zusammen, 

ich suche für mein gebrauchtes Bastelbike eine LRS in 26". Da ich zunächst nur reinschnupper sollte er möglichst günstig sein. Optik ist unwichtig!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Januar 2015)

Suche einen 24" Reifen à la Maxxis High Roller, Schwalbe Fat Albert oder vergleichbares.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Januar 2015)

Hättest du mal was gesagt. Hab da eine sehr große Auswahl.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Januar 2015)

Hatte eigentlich schon einen bestellt, aber der ist bei DHL verschollen


----------



## Bernhard-SN (26. Januar 2015)

Suche 32L Hinterradnabe V-brake, 135mm.

Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Februar 2015)

Such ne schwarze 175mm Kurbel. Try All Elite oder Rockman oder dergleichen...


----------



## coaster (1. März 2015)

S: einen Semi-integrierten Steuersatz und einen 180mm -35° oder 40° Vorbau.


----------



## echo trailer (6. März 2015)

Suche den Kettenspanner vom Atomz AKT 2.

Falls noch jemand nen alten runter gerockten Rahmen hat und den eh nicht mehr benutzt, würde ich den Kettenspanner also sehr gerne nehmen! 

Kann also ruhig gebraucht sein!


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. März 2015)

Suche schwarzen 4-Punkt booster.


----------



## kornatter (9. März 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Suche schwarzen 4-Punkt booster.



http://www.trialmarkt.de/Brake-Booster/Brake-Booster-Echo-Urban-4-Loch::167.html


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2015)

kornatter schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/Brake-Booster/Brake-Booster-Echo-Urban-4-Loch::167.html


Die einschlägigen Shops sind mir bekannt. Ich dachte eher an gebraucht und billiger.


----------



## coaster (13. März 2015)

Suche Trialschuhe in 45 falls einer einen Fehlkauf gemacht hat und neuwertige hat....


----------



## coaster (15. März 2015)

Suche einen langen (über 1020mm Radstand)  20er Rahmen zum testen. Kann auch gerissen sein. Sollte günstig sein.


----------



## mario1981 (15. März 2015)

Als Trial "Wiedereinsteiger" suche ich einen 26" Trialrahmen. Vor Jahren hatte ich mal einen "Echo Pure" Rahmen, der mir gut gefiel.
Wie auch immer, Angebote sind Willkommen! Gruss Mario


----------



## Insomnia- (21. März 2015)

Suche high riser und Plattform Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heu20 (22. März 2015)

Servus

Ich suche einen 24" Rahmen für Einsteiger. Wenn möglich mit Sattelaufnahme, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## coaster (15. April 2015)

Suche die 4 kleinen Alu Plättchen, die in die Magura und Echo Sl Halteschellen passen.


----------



## ONE78 (17. April 2015)

Suche leichte 20zoll gabel mit canti oder magura aufnahme


----------



## Insomnia- (17. April 2015)

PLattformpedale für mich bitte,
Danke


----------



## DirtMTB (17. April 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> PLattformpedale für mich bitte,
> Danke


Hab hier blaue wellgo mg1 ... sind auch im bikemarkt drin. 20€ inkl. Versand


----------



## python (30. April 2015)

Moin, hat zufällig noch einer nen neuwertigen Carbon Lenker von Try all?

Dann melden danke


----------



## Nord_rulez (6. Mai 2015)

Aloha, ich suche HS33 Bremsen im gebrauchten Zustand. Bitte Angebote machen.


----------



## platten (6. Mai 2015)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> Aloha, ich suche HS33 Bremsen im gebrauchten Zustand. Bitte Angebote machen.



wie wäre es mit einer racingline? entweder nagelneu komplett (ohne schellen und beläge), oder gebraucht, eventuell auch nur der griff einzelnd?

aber; reale preisvorstellungen. bitte keine verschenkaktion erwarten.

sobald ich den fotohandyapparat ; ) gefunden habe, kommen die in den "verkaufsthread".


----------



## Nord_rulez (6. Mai 2015)

platten schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einer racingline? entweder nagelneu komplett (ohne schellen und beläge), oder gebraucht, eventuell auch nur der griff einzelnd?
> 
> aber; reale preisvorstellungen. bitte keine verschenkaktion erwarten.
> 
> sobald ich den fotohandyapparat ; ) gefunden habe, kommen die in den "verkaufsthread".



Ah Danke, jedoch wäre mit RacingLine mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Handelt sich um ein Einsteigerrad-Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (6. Mai 2015)

Suche supergünstiges Hinterrad für Scheibenbremse. Kann ruhig alt sein. Sogar ohne Lochfelge oder mit 36 Speichen. Hauptsache günstig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Mai 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Suche supergünstiges Hinterrad für Scheibenbremse. Kann ruhig alt sein. Sogar ohne Lochfelge oder mit 36 Speichen. Hauptsache günstig.


20 oder 24?


----------



## coaster (7. Mai 2015)

Erledigt


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Mai 2015)

Ich suche dann mal nen 24"Rahmen ( nichts mit Sattel) mit Felgenbrems Aufnahmen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich suche dann mal nen 24"Rahmen ( nichts mit Sattel) mit Felgenbrems Aufnahmen.


Echo 24'' 1070er Radstand. Siehe Verkaufsthread.


----------



## platten (1. Juni 2015)

...

erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (1. Juni 2015)

Suche *24er Street Trial Rahmen vorzugsweise Stahl*. Auch gerne Rahmen-Kit. Also zB Inspired Console oder Arcade oder einen Ozonys Iron oder Sonstiges.


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Juni 2015)

Suche eine gut erhaltene hs-33 für links vorne


----------



## CzarFlo (17. Juni 2015)

bin noch auf der Suche nach halteschellen für die HS33 und Belägen. Hat jemand da etwas im Angebot?


----------



## linus93 (18. Juni 2015)

Moin,
Ich suche ne Spank Stiffy 26zoll 32loch und für vorne ne Spank Subrosa oder ne zweite Stiffy.


----------



## python (26. Juni 2015)

Moin,

Suche einen Crewkerz waw 145x25 Vorbau , hat jemand einen übrig ? Bzw. kennt nen Shop wo es noch einen gibt ?

Lg


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (26. Juni 2015)

Hi, 
ich bräuchte (ebenfalls) einen Crewkerz WAW 145mm x 25° Vorbau und eine 20er Gabel mit HS33 Aufnahme.


----------



## echo trailer (26. Juni 2015)

Suche Continental Kaiser NEU
oder Plattformpedalen (am liebsten Magnesium)

nur im Tausch gegen diesen Mixer: unbenutzt ganz neu und mit kassenzettel von saturn 
Das ist echt ein guter Mixer. Hab ihn aber zum Geburtstag bekommen und hatte dummer Weise schon einen. Also muss er raus.
http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/_K...-Edelstahl,48352,476163,197207.html?langId=-3


----------



## Montesita (18. Juli 2015)

Aloha,
suche verschiedene Teile um ein gebraucht-Rad zu komplettieren:

-Tretlager BSA 122mm (Isis)
-HS33 Bremshalteschellen
-1 Paar Kurbeln ca. 160mm (Isis)
-Brakebooster (2-Loch)
-Schutzplatte lang
-20" Gabel Disc

Angebote bitte an [email protected]

Merci!


----------



## family-biker (19. Juli 2015)

WaW-vorbauten gibts bei trial-world.de nach wie vor für 34.-
würd ich ohnehin immer neu kaufen sowas


----------



## python (19. Juli 2015)

Die sind schon lange überall ausverkauft .... Habe noch einen bekommen glücklicher Weise , wer noch Interesse an einem neuen crewkerz Fred Vorbau hat(der selbe wie waw nur ohne Schriftzug), habe noch nen neuen davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (21. Juli 2015)

Hallöchen. Suche nen inspired fourplay team. Wenn möglich ab Model 2014.
Gruß,  marty


----------



## Insomnia- (7. August 2015)

Suche komplettes trialrad.
20"/26"/24" NICHTS MIT SATTEL!
Bis 600


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. August 2015)

Ich tät einen hinteren Felgenring suchen.
24", 32°. Gerne etwas breiteres als Inspired, da fürs Trialrad.

Danke.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. August 2015)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ich tät einen hinteren Felgenring suchen.
> 24", 32°. Gerne etwas breiteres als Inspired, da fürs Trialrad.
> 
> Danke.


Hab da noch ne 24er Trialtech SL Felge. Siehe Verkaufe Sektion.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. August 2015)

Ich tät noch suchen:

-74Kings Spanner. Von mir aus auch nur das Winkelstück, was zwischen Rahmen und Nabe klemmt - ermangels Lust der Selberfertigung.
-24" Holyroller. Auch Tausch gegen guten Tabletop möglich.
-15ner Steckritzel mit breiter Auflage, also Singlespeed.


----------



## Hoffes (7. September 2015)

Bin auf der suche nach einen hashtagg oder Try all bb30 kurbelsatzt in 175 mm länge.


----------



## hardbike85 (29. September 2015)

Hey
Suche noch ein Hinterrad für ein 20" Trial bike.

Mfg


----------



## Bernhard-SN (30. September 2015)

Suche eine Hope Mono Trial Bremse oder Bremssattel einzeln für 180mm Scheibe.

Danke,
Bernhard


----------



## erwinosius (7. Oktober 2015)

Suche ne HS33 für vorne. Gerne auch die Modelle vor 2005 aber mit TPA.
Kann gerne gut gebraucht sein, da sie an einem Kinderrad verbaut werden soll.

Danke
Gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (7. Oktober 2015)

Hi Erwin, Ich habe ein paar aktuelle HS33 Hebel rum liegen. Hatte die durch die Echo Hebel ersetzt.
VG Alex


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich such nen langen und dabei flachen Vorbau
richtung 160x25 oder vergleichbares


----------



## Hoffes (8. Oktober 2015)

Suche echo SL Bremsgriff wenn jemand was hat melden darf auch undicht sein.


----------



## Jim Space (26. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

hat noch jemand eine Hinterradnabe (135mm, 36 Loch, schraubgewinde) abzugeben?

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2015)

Jim Space schrieb:


> ...36 Loch...



Das kann nur von Sepp kommen 

Schade, hätte die perfekte Nabe für dich gehabt.. allerdings 32 Loch.
Wäre 'ne gute alte, symmetrische DMR Revolver mit Schraubgewind eund Inbusbefestigung


----------



## erwinosius (27. Oktober 2015)

@Martin: die will man ja schon fast haben wenn man keine Nabe braucht! Schöne Nabe. Bin ich auch lange und gern gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Oktober 2015)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Das kann nur von Sepp kommen
> 
> Schade, hätte die perfekte Nabe für dich gehabt.. allerdings 32 Loch.
> Wäre 'ne gute alte, symmetrische DMR Revolver mit Schraubgewind eund Inbusbefestigung


Haste mal ein Foto?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2015)

Meine ist kaum noch der Rede wert  Sie hat mich knapp 6 Jahre in verschiedensten Rädern begleitet, hat noch die ersten Lager verbaut, die aber immernoch leicht und spielfrei laufen.. Ein Paradebeispiel in Sachen "ans Rad bauen und vergessen", aber gewichtsmäßig heutzutage kaum mehr tragbar. Hat nun ihr Plätzchen im Regal gefunden, als sie dem Inhalt des Kartons weichen musste, wird aber sicherlich irgendwann wieder in ein Rad wandern.





Hätte sie kaum mehr jemandem angeboten, aber wer Sepps Rad kennt, weiß wieso ich es tat


----------



## Jim Space (28. Oktober 2015)

mein rad wird du beim nächsten mal nicht wiedererkennen->broken parts thread

daher brauch ich entweder eine 36° Loch Nabe oder neues Hinterrad.


----------



## Typhi (31. Oktober 2015)

Suche 20" Rahmen mit wb 1010 und bb +85. Am liebsten nen Curve


----------



## Insomnia- (3. November 2015)

Suche eine hs33 fürs Hinterrad im
Idealfall Hebel rechts, zur not geht auch alles andere...
Das Modell VOR der 2005er
Keine anderen bitte.


----------



## Insomnia- (8. November 2015)

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das es in Deutschland eins gibt....

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem onza ice 

Nur Rahmen oder auch komplett.
Danke


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2015)

Wieso, gibt es die neuerdings in männlichen Größen?


----------



## Insomnia- (19. November 2015)

Hat hier wohl noch jemand einen 26" Ozonys Curve Rahmen?

(Martin spars dir)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. November 2015)

Damon verkauft seinen glaube ich.


----------



## Insomnia- (19. November 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Damon verkauft seinen glaube ich.


Er ist nicht unbedingt ein guter Handelspartner.
Die Erfahrung hab ich schon gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. November 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Er ist nicht unbedingt ein guter Handelspartner.
> Die Erfahrung hab ich schon gemacht


Lustig. Meinen Echo Vorbau habe ich auch nie bekommen. Paypal hat mir das Geld zurück gegeben und ich habe nie wieder was von ihm gehört. Den Freilauf von ihm hatte ich schnell bekommen.


----------



## Insomnia- (22. November 2015)

Die Bremse kam auch an...
Ramponierter Zustand (gut was hab ich auch erwartet)


----------



## coaster (25. November 2015)

Hallo, suche Rockman Kurbelarme. 165 mm, silber bevorzugt.


----------



## Insomnia- (26. November 2015)

Suuuuuuche


----------



## Hoffes (26. November 2015)

meine bekommst du ned


----------



## cherrycoke4free (26. November 2015)

Hey,
suche ne 26 Zoll Gabel mit Magura Vierpunktaufnahme...


----------



## coaster (30. November 2015)

Suche einen langen 20er Rahmen für Disc. Kann auch gerissen sein.


----------



## coaster (2. Dezember 2015)

Suche ein 24er Disc Ozonys Curve, Bike oder Rahmen. Evtl. auch Tausch gegen mein 20er Ozonys Curve Disc.


----------



## Hoffes (3. Dezember 2015)

Suche einen Hashtagg Carbon Lenker

muss min 680mm breit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (15. Dezember 2015)

Suche einen kurzen aktuellen 20er Rahmen.
Am liebsten Echo und wenn möglich mit HS33 Aufnahmen


----------



## cmd (27. Dezember 2015)

Suche 2 kurze, wenn möglich gut erhaltene, Bremshebel für HS22 Raceline Griffe.
Meiner Meinung nach müssten alle Hebel bis 2002 passen.
Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2015)

Suche 17ner Steckritzel, am liebsten Trialtech, wegen der nochmal breiteren Auflagefläche.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2015)

128mm Isis Lager das keine 360gr. wiegt.


----------



## coaster (1. Januar 2016)

Suche Kettenspanner für Ozonys Curve


----------



## python (8. Januar 2016)

cherrycoke4free schrieb:


> Hey,
> suche ne 26 Zoll Gabel mit Magura Vierpunktaufnahme...



Suchst du noch eine Gabel? verkaufe gerade eine neuwertige 26 Zoll Hashtagg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (16. Januar 2016)

Suche für einen Freund ein Discbike in 20 Zoll.


----------



## CzarFlo (17. Januar 2016)

Es hat zwar nichts mit Trial zu tun, aber ich suche für meine Shimano 600 HR-Nabe (FH-6208) die Staubkappe aus Kunststoff auf der Antriebsseite. 
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und jemand von euch hat rein zufällig so etwas rumfliege


----------



## Cirspy (19. Januar 2016)

coaster schrieb:


> Suche Kettenspanner für Ozonys Curve


Ich hätte welche abzugeben, im Verkaufsthread einfach kucken


----------



## Cirspy (19. Januar 2016)

coaster schrieb:


> Suche einen langen 20er Rahmen für Disc. Kann auch gerissen sein.


Hätte einen Ozons Rahmen, fängt an an der Kettenstrebe zu reisen, leider HS 33


----------



## regenmagichnich (24. Januar 2016)

Moinsen!
Hat jemand eine von diesen wunderschönen Echo SL CNC-porno-fräs-Aheadkappen für mich? Diese wunderbar leichten Dinger mit den schnuckeligen Löchern drin?
Farbe ist in erster Linie egal solange es nicht schwarz oder silber ist und die Titanschraube MUSS natürlich auch dabei sein.....

Dangee und liebe Grüße!


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Januar 2016)

Auf der Suche nach nem 26" reifen fürs Hinterrad.
Gerne big Betty oder Rubber Queen.
Darf auch ruhig wenig Profil haben 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias


----------



## Hoffes (1. Februar 2016)

Welche Ausführung.

Hätte da noch einen Rubber Queen 2.2


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2016)

Hat noch jemand einen Felgenring rumliegen in 26" und zwischen 36-42mm breit und kann ihn am Wochenende mit zum Jam bringen?
Gerne 36 Loch.

Nicht wundern, Stadtrad und so


----------



## kamo-i (8. Februar 2016)

Denke schon, kann sein. Ich gucke nachher mal im Keller. Gewicht und Farbe egal?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Denke schon, kann sein. Ich gucke nachher mal im Keller. Gewicht und Farbe egal?



Logo!

Das Rad hatte vorher alte Stahlfelgen in ca. 36mm Breite und schrägen Flanken. Da das Mopped nun V-Brakes hat und bei den Felgen die Chromschicht weggerostet war, brauche ich was in der Breite und parallelen Flanken.

Also völlig egal.. Hauptsache noch fahrbar 

Tausch gegen regionale alkoholhaltige Brauereiprodukte nach dem Reinheitsgebot möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_Dugy (8. Februar 2016)

Sers,

bin auf der Suche nach einer 20" Zoll Alu Gabel, muss nicht schön und nicht neu sein, jedoch ohne Defekte.
Falls noch wer eine rumliegen hat, würde ich mich freuen.

Danke und Gruß
Marcus


----------



## RipItKaputt (15. Februar 2016)

Servus! Suche gebrauchtes Einsteigertrailbike. 24" oder 26". Budget <500. Freue mich auf Angebote


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Februar 2016)

Suche für nen Kumpel der gerade mit Trial angefangen hat noch eine Felgenbremse. Relativ egal welche. Hauptsache da ist noch leben drin und möglichst günstig !


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Februar 2016)

Suche einen preisgünstigen 20'' Rahmen mit moderner GEO. Zustand erstmal egal, solange er noch fahrbar ist.


----------



## mawalter (25. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich suche 20"Gabel mit HS 33 ohne Disk Aufnahme gut erhalten


----------



## Cirspy (25. April 2016)

mawalter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche 20"Gabel mit HS 33 ohne Disk Aufnahme gut erhalten


Ich hab eine Ozonys 20" Gabel für HS33 einfach melden


----------



## Cirspy (25. April 2016)

M_Dugy schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einer 20" Zoll Alu Gabel, muss nicht schön und nicht neu sein, jedoch ohne Defekte.
> Falls noch wer eine rumliegen hat, würde ich mich freuen.
> ...


Ich hab eine Ozonys Gabel, bei Interesse melden


----------



## mawalter (26. April 2016)

Cirspy schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Ozonys 20" Gabel für HS33 einfach melden


Hallo,
ich habe Dir schon eine Nachricht geschickt,
meld Dich mal.
Danke


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Mai 2016)

So, jetzt wirds ernst...
Brauche dringend nen neuen Reifen fürs HR.
Da ich aber eh lieber abgefahrene ohne Profil fahre sind mir 60€ für was neues zu teuer.
Hat noch jemand was rumliegen?

26" 
Draht
Breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oztafan kolibri (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

suche einen Satz Avid Ultimate V-Brakes für hinten. Bremsbeläge brauch' ich keine...

Danke schonmal und Gruß 

Ralph


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Mai 2016)

oztafan kolibri schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> suche einen Satz Avid Ultimate V-Brakes für hinten. Bremsbeläge brauch' ich keine...
> 
> ...


----------



## oztafan kolibri (7. Mai 2016)




----------



## Insomnia- (22. Mai 2016)

Bin auf der Suche nach 2 hs33 VOR 2005
Also das unten abgebildete Modell.


Es reichen auch nur die Hebel.


An allen anderen habe ich absolut Garkein Interesse!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Mai 2016)

Boah Junge..

Schau mal im Touran oder in irgendeiner Schubladen. Du hast locker schon alle freien HS33 bundesweit abgestaubt.


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Mai 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Boah Junge..
> 
> Schau mal im Touran oder in irgendeiner Schubladen. Du hast locker schon alle freien HS33 bundesweit abgestaubt.



Ich hab noch 5 oder 6 2005 und jünger.
Aber keine alte.
Das macht mich traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruedi0 (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen, in den Trialsport einzusteigen. Ich lese hier im Forum schon einige Zeit mit und finde den Sport sehr interessant. Außerdem sollte es der Fahrtechnik beim MTB fahren zuträglich sein. Da ich schon 39 Jahre alt bin, *suche ich nun ein Trialbike für den Einstieg. Ich bilde mir ein, dass ein 20" am Besten geeignet ist. 
*
Am liebsten wäre mir der Tausch gegen mein Liteville 301 MK9 Gr. L Rahmenset in schwarz. Habe den Rahmen in 04/2012 neu gekauft (Rechnung liegt vor / Garantie). Das Set besteht aus Liteville MK9 Rahmen, Syntace Steuersatz 11/8", Steckachse und XT Umwerfer. Bei Bedarf kann ich noch eine Syntace Carbonstütze und eine Revelation RCT3 anbieten. Das Komplette Set ist max. 100 km gelaufen und in entsprechend neuwertigem Zustand.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## dibo81 (29. Mai 2016)

Hi,

suche eine goldene Hope Sattelklemme ( 30mm )mit Schnellspanner. 

Grüße


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Juni 2016)

Bin auf der Suche nach :

-einem trialtech high riser
-Maxxis High Roller 26x2,7 Zoll 
-Heatsink oder 74 kingz kettenspanner 
-46mm felge ohne Löcher
-26" vbrake Gabel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juni 2016)

Vergiss den Highroller. Aus irgendeinem Grund reißt bei dem immer der Drahteinsatz in der Karkasse.. ist mir auch schon zweimal passiert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juni 2016)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> -26" vbrake Gabel



Hab ich kaum gefahren von Echo. PN?


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2016)

Erledigt


----------



## BikingDevil (21. Juni 2016)

Falls das ein Gesuch ist @niconj2 hab ich wohl liegen. ..


----------



## BikingDevil (21. Juni 2016)

@Insomnia- 

Hebel links und rechts in verblichenem Raceline gelb hab ich noch - falls du noch suchst


----------



## platten (21. Juni 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> 130x25° Trialtech Vorbau in schwarz.



hab ich auch noch liegen, allerdings an einem #rajiin 2014 (komplettes bike ohne bremsen) montiert. kostet daher geringfügig mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juni 2016)

Hab hier einen Satz Coust/V-Brake Beläge in Alu und fast neu.. original vom [email protected]

Sind mir vorne zu dick und runterfeilen mag ich nicht.

Jemand flacher bauende Beläge zur Hand und will tauschen? z.b. TNN.. oder andere mit eingearbeiteter konkavscheibe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2016)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Falls das ein Gesuch ist @niconj2 hab ich wohl liegen. ..


Ja. Ist im Suche Thread. Kannst du mir mal eine PN schicken mit Foto?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2016)

platten schrieb:


> hab ich auch noch liegen, allerdings an einem #rajiin 2014 (komplettes bike ohne bremsen) montiert. kostet daher geringfügig mehr.


Na ich hab zwar schon einen Vorbau gefunden würde dir aber für dein Angebot 50€ geben. Ich denke das ist nur fair.


----------



## platten (22. Juni 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Na ich hab zwar schon einen Vorbau gefunden würde dir aber für dein Angebot 50€ geben. Ich denke das ist nur fair.



deinem geldbeutel gegenüber wahrscheinlich schon. ;D


----------



## coaster (3. Juli 2016)

Suche 20er Disc Laufräder,  Gabel und ausser Rahmen alles. Kein Schrott.


----------



## python (6. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen,

Hat zufällig jemand noch so eine Kappe rum liegen ? Die natürlich noch heile ist 

Wenn dann bitte melden 

Lg


----------



## Hoffes (17. Juli 2016)

Hat sich erledigt 

sendet von meinem MI 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Juli 2016)

Ich suche schonmal ein paar Teile für einen Testlauf zusammen:

-TNN Halteschellen für die HS33 ohne Kunststoffring
-brauchbare und gerade abgefahrene Bremsbeläge für die HS33 (TNN.. Heatsink)
-175iger ISIS Kurbeln. Bitte nicht ausgelutscht.. wobei man das nicht extre erwähnen müssen sollte.

Bitte per PN.

Danke!
Martin


----------



## Hoffes (26. Juli 2016)

Hat noch zufällig jemand von euch eine Echo aheadkappe für schräge Vorbauten rumliegen.



Gesendet von meinem MI 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (2. August 2016)

Auf der Suche nach einer Hope pro HR Nabe, gerne die singlespeed Version und aktuelles Baujahr.

10x135 muss aber sein
Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Hat noch zufällig jemand von euch eine Echo aheadkappe für schräge Vorbauten rumliegen.


Noch Bedarf?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. August 2016)

Ich suche einen Racing Line 3 Finger Hebel in schwarz.


----------



## erwinosius (18. August 2016)

Suche 2x Felge 20". Breite so zwischen 30 und 36mm. Breite ist aber nur zweitrangig. Gerne auch ältere Modelle ohne Löcher. Sollte vor allem günstig sein und einen noch pasablen Rundlauf besitzen. Soll ein 20+ Projekt werden. Ich werde dazu dann noch entsprechende Speichen brauchen, dazu muss ich aber dann erst mal rechnen.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2016)

hab hier noch zwei 20" VR Ringe. Sind sogar flatschneu, noch nie eingespeicht gewesen. Eine ist eine weiße Trialtech mit eckigen Löchern, die andere eine pink eloxierte Echo. Beide ungeflext und wie gesagt nur mit Lagerspuren.
32°.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. August 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> hab hier noch zwei 20" VR Ringe. Sind sogar flatschneu, noch nie eingespeicht gewesen. Eine ist eine weiße Trialtech mit eckigen Löchern, die andere eine pink eloxierte Echo. Beide ungeflext und wie gesagt nur mit Lagerspuren.
> 32°.


Da kann ich mich anschließen. Pink/rot eloxierte Echo Felgen habe ich auch noch in quasi Neuzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (18. August 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> hab hier noch zwei 20" VR Ringe. Sind sogar flatschneu, noch nie eingespeicht gewesen. Eine ist eine weiße Trialtech mit eckigen Löchern, die andere eine pink eloxierte Echo. Beide ungeflext und wie gesagt nur mit Lagerspuren.
> 32°.





hst_trialer schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich anschließen. Pink/rot eloxierte Echo Felgen habe ich auch noch in quasi Neuzustand.



Ich nicht


----------



## erwinosius (18. August 2016)

Die Farbe wäre sogar zweitrangig. Könnt ihr mal den ERD und grob die Breite ausmessen?Dann könnt ich schaun ob das in mein Rad passt. Was wären denn eure Preissorstellungen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2016)

Meine kannste fürn Appel und'n Ei haben. 30€ für beide ink. Versand.. aaaber erst ab dem 29.8., morgen geht es in den Urlaub 
Wenn das zu spät ist, nimm die vom Christian. Dann muss ich ihm nur leider beim nächsten Jam gegens Schienbein treten


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2016)

Und falls alles nix ist dann hier:

Klick.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. August 2016)

40mm


----------



## erwinosius (22. August 2016)

hmmm Mist. Am besten wäre es wenn ich von je einem von euch ne rote Felge (ungeflext) bekommen könnte. Hoffe das ist grob die gleiche Farbe.
Da ich aber derzeit erst mal mich um ne passende HR-Nabe(32L, SSP, min 3Gang und bezahlbar) finden muss werde ich mich beizeiten dann bei euch melden.
Aber schonmal vielen Dank für euer Hilfe


----------



## Rommos (29. August 2016)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. August 2016)

Hat hier wer noch son dezenten 2-Punkt Trialtech-Booster liegen? Am liebsten das Carbondingen


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2016)

Suche einen 24'' Street Rahmen. Stahl wäre mir lieb, kann aber auch Alu sein. Sollte eine Disc Aufnahme haben.

Edit: Ich würde auch ein Komplettrad in Betracht ziehen bzw. gegen eins meiner 26'' Pogo Sticks tauschen mit jeweiligem Wertausgleich in eine Richtung.




Rockman Squat¹ by niconj, auf Flickr


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. September 2016)

Habe grundsätzliches Interesse an einem 24" Trialrad - am liebsten Echo Rahmen und Scheibe vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2016)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Habe grundsätzliches Interesse an einem 24" Trialrad - am liebsten Echo Rahmen und Scheibe vorne.


Nicht meins. Schau mal hier oder hier.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. September 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Nicht meins. Schau mal hier oder hier.



Danke, das zweite hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich hab eh noch 3 Wochen und beide sind noch nicht 100% was ich suche.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2016)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich hab eh noch 3 Wochen...


Bis?


----------



## Insomnia- (18. September 2016)

Auf der Suche nach 175mm kurbeln mit isis Verzahnung.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. September 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Bis?



Ich keine Alpen mehr vor der Haustür habe und endlich wieder ein Trialrad brauche.


----------



## coaster (6. Oktober 2016)

S: 20er Disc Gabel in neuwertigem Zustand.


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich bräuchte einen Trialtech Highriser, alternativ evtl auch einen Arcade Riser. Trialtech wäre mir jedoch lieber


----------



## python (9. Oktober 2016)

EKibnI_App_oO schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte einen Trialtech Highriser, alternativ evtl auch einen Arcade Riser. Trialtech wäre mir jedoch lieber



High Riser habe ich  habe dir pn geschickt


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Oktober 2016)

Brauche noch eine Bremsanlage Hs33 - was fährt man denn aktuell so? Sind die neuen Maguras okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (17. Oktober 2016)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Brauche noch eine Bremsanlage Hs33 - was fährt man denn aktuell so? Sind die neuen Maguras okay?


Ich hab noch eine 2014er in einem super Zustand da, falls Interesse besteht. Hatte davor die 2005er und hatte mit beiden nie Probleme.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Oktober 2016)

Der Elias hat auch ein Paar Bremsen rumliegen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Oktober 2016)

Aber Tobi und Elias's Mama haben bestimmt noch Beef 

[insider/off]


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe 
-2005er mit 4 Finger und stahlflex Brücke 
-2004er  mit 2finger Hebel gerockt
-2004er set 2 Finger mit neuen nehmern NOS also nagelneu.
-2014er Hebel, nehmer hab ich auch noch, wahlweise racingline
-rb Design Carbon Geber 

Unter der Theke gibt es noch allerlei


----------



## Docsniper (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach 158mm-Kurbeln (Vierkant) - hat da jemand noch etwas liegen was er loswerden möchte?


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Oktober 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Aber Tobi und Elias's Mama haben bestimmt noch Beef
> 
> [insider/off]



Ne.. das ist alles geklärt, mittlerweile kommen wir sehr gut miteinander aus. Also Elias Mama und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. Oktober 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Aber Tobi und Elias's Mama haben bestimmt noch Beef
> 
> [insider/off]





To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ne.. das ist alles geklärt, mittlerweile kommen wir sehr gut miteinander aus. Also Elias Mama und ich.



Hier wird mit harten Bandagen gekämpft


----------



## Docsniper (20. Oktober 2016)

Docsniper schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach 158mm-Kurbeln (Vierkant) - hat da jemand noch etwas liegen was er loswerden möchte?



Ist noch aktuell - Monty kann die Teile nicht mehr liefern, habe schon alles abgeklappert aber neu ist nichts mehr zu finden. Also wenn jemand noch was zu liegen hat (oder einen Shop kennt der noch Neuware an Lager hat) - bitte melden.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Oktober 2016)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Hier wird mit harten Bandagen gekämpft


Ja.... 
Es gibt Personen die sich sowas erlauben dürfen bzw denen ich das nicht übel nehme. 
Dazu zähle ich allerdings  Meist nicht solche die ich nur 1 mal getroffen habe


----------



## Sebastian G (21. Oktober 2016)

Bin auf der Suche nach einen 26 zoll Try-All Shift Reifen für vorne. Kann gerne schon runter gefahren sein.


----------



## python (21. Oktober 2016)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einen 26 zoll Try-All Shift Reifen für vorne. Kann gerne schon runter gefahren sein.



Ich meine ich habe noch einen, wenn schreibe ich dir später Lg


----------



## cherrycoke4free (3. November 2016)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 26 zoll, alten Monty Rahmen....wer was anzubieten hat, bitte melden! 
Der Rahmen müsste von 1997 sein...


----------



## Insomnia- (24. November 2016)

Suche stabiles 26vr für Felgenbremsen.

Kein Leichtbau Schwachsinn bitte.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Hoffes (30. Dezember 2016)

Suche Mt5 oder mt7 bremssattel. 

Vielleicht hat ja einer was günstig abzugeben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2017)

Ich suche eine Inspired Team oder Fourplay Gabel in schwarz. Ich würde auch gegen meine Weiße tauschen.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Januar 2017)

Wenn du brakeless fährst hab ich was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wenn du brakeless fährst hab ich was


Nein fahr ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit,

Hat hier jemand nen coolen 26" Rahmen rumliegen den er loswerden will? 

Bitte keine gurken wie adamant a1 oder solche derengboy Geschichten. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias


----------



## konrad (15. Januar 2017)

definiere 'cool'...


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Januar 2017)

Kein koxx oder Monty zb 

Deng Rahmen gerne


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Januar 2017)

Suche 26" Vorbau (135 bis 150 lang ) und nen Alu Lenker. Gerne high Riser.


KEIN!!!!!! Carbon

Desweiteren suche ich einen Steuersatz zum einschlagen


----------



## koxxdriver (16. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß ja, kein Koxx. Aber ich hab noch einen Marc Vinco liegen, 80er Tretlager oder so


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Januar 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Suche 26" Vorbau (135 bis 150 lang ) und nen Alu Lenker. Gerne high Riser.
> 
> 
> KEIN!!!!!! Carbon
> ...


Hab noch einen Rockman 150x30° Vorbau in schwarz rumliegen. Steuersatz könnte ich evtl. einen FSA anbieten.


----------



## konrad (17. Januar 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Kein koxx oder Monty zb
> 
> Deng Rahmen gerne



Is leider auch ein Koxx aber ich hätte noch ein signature Giacomo coustellier Rahmen liegen...einer der wenigen stabilen rahmen von koxx!?


----------



## BikingDevil (26. Januar 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Hat hier jemand nen coolen 26" Rahmen rumliegen den er loswerden will?
> 
> ...



Hab noch n (glaube 2010er) Echo Pure hier liegen - wurde zur Verstärkung am Hinterbau geschweißt, da sich ein kleiner HAarriss an einer Schweißnaht auftat. Bin ich so noch ca 1 Jahr gefahren und hat sich nicht negativ ausgewirkt .
Hält auf jeden Fall (wurde von einem geschweißt, der Fluggeräte macht!)
FSA Platinum Pro (197Gramm) Innenlager ist auch noch drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (26. Januar 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Suche 26" Vorbau (135 bis 150 lang ) und nen Alu Lenker. Gerne high Riser.
> 
> 
> KEIN!!!!!! Carbon
> ...



Viz MAxx Bar hab ich noch in rot... glaube 30mm rise?!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2017)

Suche etwas spezielleres:

-26'' DOB Felge(n)/Laufrad vorne (Bremsart egal)
-Welgo Mag Ti Pedale 
- 26" Rahmen: Alles SUB 1600 gr. - max. 1700 gr. (Echo Lite SL MK3 Ti, Hashtagg gedöns, Koxx Dosen...)


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Januar 2017)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Suche etwas spezielleres:
> 
> -26'' DOB Felge(n)/Laufrad vorne (Bremsart egal)
> -Welgo Mag Ti Pedale
> - 26" Rahmen: Alles SUB 1600 gr. - max. 1700 gr. (Echo Lite SL MK3 Ti, Hashtagg gedöns, Koxx Dosen...)



https://superlight-bikeparts.de/FRM-XMD333-MTB-Felge-XMD-Felge-FRM-Felge-Montainbikefelge

320gr. Ggfs als Alternative zur dob. Denke das wird schwierig aufzutreiben


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Januar 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> https://superlight-bikeparts.de/FRM-XMD333-MTB-Felge-XMD-Felge-FRM-Felge-Montainbikefelge
> 
> 320gr. Ggfs als Alternative zur dob. Denke das wird schwierig aufzutreiben



Wenn es (deine) 
Carbongabeln mit Disc gibt, gerne. ;-)


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Januar 2017)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wenn es (deine)
> Carbongabeln mit Disc gibt, gerne. ;-)


Da habe ich nicht drann gedacht


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Februar 2017)

Suche trialtech Sport Lite Gabel hs33 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (27. Februar 2017)

Suche noch einen trialtech high Riser!


----------



## koxxdriver (27. Februar 2017)

Habe noch einen aus Carbon


----------



## coaster (7. März 2017)

Check


----------



## coaster (9. März 2017)

Suche 11 T Schraubritzel.


----------



## KoxxLE (9. März 2017)

Hallo, ich suche Crewkerz Teile zb Naben vr/hr, Achsen vr/hr oder komplette Laufräder, Kettenspanner, Kurbelsystem... einfach mal alles anbieten


----------



## Monty98 (26. März 2017)

Suche Shimano V-Brake Hebel als Paar:

XT 770
XTR 950
XTR 970 (wobei hier auch ein linker reicht)


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. März 2017)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Suche Shimano V-Brake Hebel als Paar:
> 
> XT 770
> XTR 950
> XTR 970 (wobei hier auch ein linker reicht)


XT habe ich.


----------



## kamo-i (29. März 2017)

*SUCHE *eine *HOPE *Vorbau Lenker-*Kappe. *Farbe egal.


----------



## deluxe-84 (4. April 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Suche 26" Vorbau (135 bis 150 lang ) und nen Alu Lenker. Gerne high Riser.
> 
> 
> KEIN!!!!!! Carbon
> ...



Hätte einen Jitsie abzugeben. 
150mm 35grad. Nahezu neu das Ding. Brauche 30grad. 20€


----------



## kamo-i (13. April 2017)

Suche einen *Inspired Arcade High Riser Lenker *

Also wie: 
https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/lenker/lenker-inspired-arcade-riser-schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. April 2017)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Suche einen *Inspired Arcade High Riser Lenker *
> 
> Also wie:
> https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/lenker/lenker-inspired-arcade-riser-schwarz


Hätte noch einen Bonz, der fast identische Maße hat.


----------



## Cube99 (17. April 2017)

Suche ein Inspired Trial Bike, hat jemand was anzubieten?


----------



## echo trailer (21. April 2017)

Suche Trialtech Bashguard Hoodie in der Größe M
Vorzugsweise Farbe Rot!

Der ist leider in keinem Shop mehr zu kriegen  
Es sei denn, jemand weiß, wo?!

Second hand ist kein Ding, sollte nur möglichst nicht vollkommen durchlöchert sein 
Wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der noch einen hat, gebt mir bitte seinen Kontakt. Ich finde den Pulli hammer!


----------



## SR82 (23. April 2017)

Hallo!

Ich suche den Syntace Trial Rahmen!
Wer was hat oder jemanden kennt.. bitte melden! 

Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## maxvader6 (27. April 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen Bonz, der fast identische Maße hat.


Quanta kosta?


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2017)

maxvader6 schrieb:


> Quanta kosta?


Quanto costò? Schon verkauft.


----------



## Hoffes (18. Mai 2017)

Suche Trialtech SL Gabel disk 26zoll


----------



## koxxdriver (19. Mai 2017)

Ich habe noch eine Trialtech Sport Disk


----------



## Sasha (13. Juni 2017)

Ich suche einen 24" street/trial rahmen mit disc aufname, im ideal fall mit disc und kanti. Will mal disc ausporbieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juni 2017)

Sasha schrieb:


> Will mal disc ausprobieren.



Bei 24'' Street gibt es nix besseres. Da wirst du kaum noch Felgenbremse haben wollen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## gyuri (9. Juli 2017)

Suche dringend Echo Käfigpedale!
Oder nur Pedalkörper auch onhe Achse und Käfig!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. August 2017)

Suche 26" Magura Gabel.

Ob Carbon oder Alu ist erstmal gleich.


----------



## tad_williams (14. August 2017)

Suche 26" Gabel für Magura Vierpunkt Aufnahme - Farbe egal.


----------



## numb3ry (2. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
suche folgende Teile, ausdrücklich im unteren Preissegment, Hersteller/Farbe egal:

Schraubritzel 15 Zähne
Tretlager
Kurbeln
Rockring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (17. September 2017)

Erledigt


----------



## coaster (23. September 2017)

Suche für einen Freund eine Magura Mt5 für hinten.


----------



## coaster (24. September 2017)

Erledigt.


----------



## numb3ry (30. September 2017)

Suche gut erhaltene Plattformpedale.


----------



## coaster (30. September 2017)

Suche total günstig Lenker, Gabel Alu oder Stahl 20 Zoll ( auch für V Brake möglich) und Pedale mit Grip. Optik egal, hauptsache günstig.


----------



## coaster (7. November 2017)

Suche 158er Monty Kurbelarme. Keine 4 Kant.


----------



## Steph01 (21. November 2017)

Hallo. Ich suche einen 24 zoll street trial rahmen. Welcher ist nicht so wichtig. Gerne auch mit Teilen oder auch nur Teile zu diesem Zweck. Bitte möglichst günstig. Einfach mal alles anbieten.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## python (21. November 2017)

coaster schrieb:


> Suche total günstig Lenker, Gabel Alu oder Stahl 20 Zoll ( auch für V Brake möglich) und Pedale mit Grip. Optik egal, hauptsache günstig.



Habe nen trialtech high Riser Alu Lenker und auch Monty Kurbel arme aber kp welche das sind Messe ich morgen mal


----------



## numb3ry (1. Dezember 2017)

Suche einen Vorbau max 30° und Länge ab 140mm.


----------



## Sasha (27. Januar 2018)

suche 26"/24" disc Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (7. Februar 2018)

Suche Echo 09 Team Rahmen in kurzer Länge


----------



## gyuri (7. Februar 2018)

Suche Echo Käfig Pedale gerne auch gebrochene/kaputte.
Einfach Bild in Privat Nachricht schicken!


----------



## stöpsel84 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo habe mir ein Onza Zoot in Einzelteilen gekauft und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer 24“ Gabel für Disc. Über Angebote würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## stöpsel84 (21. Februar 2018)

So das mit dem
Onza hat sich erübrigt, da dieser gerissen ist, nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem 24 Street Trial Rahmen, möglichst aus stahl wie z.B Revell Bikes DXS R oder so...


----------



## python (3. März 2018)

Hey,

Hat jemand zufällig noch ein Koxx sky 3 Liegen? Wenn mal bitte melden thx ✌


----------



## Raymond12 (19. März 2018)

Suche rechte Trialtech SL 175mm ISIS Kurbel. Wenn noch jemand eine rumliegen hat, bitte gerne an micht denken! Danke!


----------



## zewa (22. März 2018)

Suche einen Inspired Arcade High Riser Lenker oder ähnliche. Danke!


----------



## Raymond12 (27. März 2018)

Ich suche Hashtag-, Jitsie- oder Trialtech Standard Käfigpedale. Oder auch nur eine rechte Pedalachse. Bei mir ist leider das Gewinde hinüber.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ich suche Hashtag-, Jitsie- oder Trialtech Standard Käfigpedale. Oder auch nur eine rechte Pedalachse. Bei mir ist leider das Gewinde hinüber.


Andere Schraubrichtung nicht beachtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (27. März 2018)

Nee. Ich habe wohl nicht spitzgekriegt, dass das Pedal sich gelöst hat und bin weiter kräftig draufrumgehübbt.


----------



## Hoffes (27. März 2018)

Normalerweise ist das Gewinde in der kurbel bei sowas futsch und nicht die Stahlachse von den Pedalen


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das Gewinde in der kurbel bei sowas futsch und nicht die Stahlachse von den Pedalen


Wenn es die Kurbelseite ist, hat Hoffes Recht. Da kannst du nicht viel mit einer neuen Achse anfangen. Kann aber auch die Seite auf dem Pedal sein, diese kleine Konterschraube auf der Achse außen.


----------



## Raymond12 (28. März 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das Gewinde in der kurbel bei sowas futsch und nicht die Stahlachse von den Pedalen


Leider habe ich es geschafft Kurbel und Pedalachse kaputtzubekommen. Das Kurbelgewinde war durch. Mit der Folge das das Pedal sich nur noch durchgedreht und weder rein noch rausgedreht hat. Irgendwann habe ich es dann so verkantet bekommen, das es dann doch wieder Grip hatte. Wahrscheinlich hat sich ein Span quer gestellt. Eine Inbusverlängerung und ein gebrochenen Inbusschlüssel später war die Pedale dann rausoperiert. Leider sieht das Pedalgewinde auch heftig mitgenommen aus und ich würde das so ungerne in eine neue Alukurbel schrauben. Ich glaube das Ergebnis wäre nicht so dolle. Falls jemandeinen Tip hat wie ich beim nächsten mal eine durchdrehende Pedale von der Kurbel ziehe, gerne her damit.


----------



## Hoffes (28. März 2018)

Normal sollte auf dem Gewinde nur die alu späne von der kurbel hängen. 

Müsste man entfernen dann geht es wieder. 


Ich montiere mittlerweile Pedale mit Schraubensicherung Mittel.


----------



## numb3ry (25. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich suche einen Brake Booster für eine Magura HS33.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (30. April 2018)

Suche Magura Anschlussstutzen für Hebelmontageseite Stahlflexleitungen...


----------



## Luke_93 (30. April 2018)

Ich kann dir sowas anbieten. Ist aber am Anschluss verpresst. Ich weiß nicht ob darunter ein Gewinde ist.


----------



## 911wood (4. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand noch einen Vorbau mit 35 Grad und 150-160mm über? Schaft sollte gerade sein. Freu mich über eine PN.
Danke Tom


----------



## tinitram (9. Mai 2018)

Suche 24er echo Rahmen mit disc aufnahme


----------



## BikingDevil (15. Mai 2018)

Luke_93 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sowas anbieten. Ist aber am Anschluss verpresst. Ich weiß nicht ob darunter ein Gewinde ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 724224



Danke, aber das passt nicht!


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (5. Juni 2018)

Heyho 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 20" Rahmen mit HS-Aufnahme. Ideal wäre ein Rahmen mit relativ langem Reach und vergleichsweise kurzem Radstand.


----------



## gyuri (17. Juni 2018)

Suche 28Loch Vorderradnabe.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Juni 2018)

Würde gerne ein wenig an meinen Radskills arbeiten und suche dafür ein 24" Streettrial Bike.
Ich schaue schon immer mal wieder in die Kleinanzeigen und hier im Bikemarkt, würde aber das Rad gerne abholen und da hat sich bisher nichts ergeben. Wohne im Rhein-Neckar-Region und bin auch öfter in der Pfalz (Haardtrand). Vielleicht findet sich ja was.


----------



## Steffen8 (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich will mich nach zig Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder bisschen am trialen versuchen.
Ich schaue mich grad nach einem 24" oder 26" Street Trial um  
Komme aus dem südlichen Teil Deutschlands, wenn es hier in der Region wäre, wär's natürlich super.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand was abzugeben.


----------



## coaster (17. Juli 2018)

Suche Disc Kinderrahmen mit Radstand um 95 bis 97 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (10. August 2018)

Suche eine 24" Disc Gabel, perfekt wäre schwarz... aber kann man ja alles machen  daher kein muss!


----------



## Naffy (18. August 2018)

Suche gebrauchte 26" Trial Gabel aus Carbon.
1 1/8 Zoll. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## python (20. August 2018)

Suche 26 Zoll crewkerz hr Felge. Die neuen haben leider andere Speichen Maße ...

Danke Lg ✌


----------



## echo trialer (16. Oktober 2018)

Moin Leute,
vielleicht hat einer von euch dieses Rahmen liegen.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem _*!*_*Koxx Coustellier V2 Rahmen. !* Der Gold/Bronze von Giacomo.
Gebrauchsspuren sind egal. Vielleicht sollte er nicht allzu mitgenommen sein
Im Voraus schon mal besten Dank


(Bild dient als Muster)


----------



## trialthom (17. Oktober 2018)

Hey 

Ich suche ein 20zoll Trial-Bike. 

Bitte alles anbieten ich danke euch.


----------



## coaster (2. November 2018)

Suche mehrere 4 Punkt zu V Brake Adapter.


----------



## Biker 82 (8. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche ein 20" Trial-Bike für meine Kids. Sie sind 125/131cm groß. Der Radstand sollte dementsprechend 96cm nicht überschreiten.
Ich freue mich auf eure Angebote!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2018)

Hat noch jemand rein zufällig aus alten Zeiten eine Middleburn Pro Trials Kurbel rumfliegen? Hauptsache ISIS und mind. 170mm Länge.
Zur Not auch nur eine rechte.. habe noch einen linken Arm rumliegen.


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Dezember 2018)

Suche 26“ ozonys Curve Rahmen/komplettrad

Gerne auch in teilen und auch gerne die älteren Version v3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (5. Dezember 2018)

Suche Inspired Arcade Lenker in schwarz.

Danke


----------



## echo trailer (6. Januar 2019)

Suche *Hope Mono Trial* inklusive Beläge und Scheibe für hinten und dem Hebel auf der linken Seite. 

Gerne gebraucht und preisgünstig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mr_Triple-U (9. Januar 2019)

moin jungs und mädels,
möchte mit dem trialn (wieder) anfangen und suche wen in hannover zum fahren


----------



## python (11. Januar 2019)

mr_Triple-U schrieb:


> moin jungs und mädels,
> möchte mit dem trialn (wieder) anfangen und suche wen in hannover zum fahren



Kann nur Göttingen anbieten ;-)


----------



## Paradoxianer (21. Januar 2019)

Such nen günstiges Kids Trialbike. Hat evtl jemand noch eins rumstehen?


----------



## BikingDevil (28. Januar 2019)

mr_Triple-U schrieb:


> moin jungs und mädels,
> möchte mit dem trialn (wieder) anfangen und suche wen in hannover zum fahren



Ich bin ab und an im Süden Hannovers am Expogelände unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (29. Januar 2019)

mr_Triple-U schrieb:


> moin jungs und mädels,
> möchte mit dem trialn (wieder) anfangen und suche wen in hannover zum fahren


Wo möchtest Du denn so unterwegs sein? Die Stadt und Region ist ja nicht besonders klein.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (31. Januar 2019)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Ich bin ab und an im Süden Hannovers am Expogelände unterwegs...


sag mal bescheid wenn du da bist, bestimmt lässt sich da was ein richten hab zwar kein auto, man kommt aber auch mit der bahn hin^^



KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Wo möchtest Du denn so unterwegs sein? Die Stadt und Region ist ja nicht besonders klein.


ich wohne nähe MHH, also ist das meine bevorzugte gegend(wie gesagt, kein auto...). in der nähe gibt es die IGS roderbruch, da kann man schon einige hindernisse finden.

soll ich evtl einen hannover-trial-threat aufmachen? oder weiter per PN?
freut mich aber dass überhaupt wer antwortet


----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Januar 2019)

mr_Triple-U schrieb:


> sag mal bescheid wenn du da bist, bestimmt lässt sich da was ein richten hab zwar kein auto, man kommt aber auch mit der bahn hin^^
> 
> 
> ich wohne nähe MHH, also ist das meine bevorzugte gegend(wie gesagt, kein auto...). in der nähe gibt es die IGS roderbruch, da kann man schon einige hindernisse finden.
> ...



Ich kenne eigentlich nur die Eilenriede und den Mittellandkanal, weil ich früher in Groß-Buchholz / Podbi gewohnt habe.
Bin mittlerweile aber eher westlich der Stadt - also eher in der Region von H. unterwegs. Würde aber, sofern es zeitlich passt und ich auch gut hinkomme, hier und da mal mitfahren. Am besten wäre wahrscheinlich ein Thread und/oder eine Gruppe.


----------



## BikingDevil (31. Januar 2019)

mr_Triple-U schrieb:


> sag mal bescheid wenn du da bist, bestimmt lässt sich da was ein richten hab zwar kein auto, man kommt aber auch mit der bahn hin^^
> 
> 
> ich wohne nähe MHH, also ist das meine bevorzugte gegend(wie gesagt, kein auto...). in der nähe gibt es die IGS roderbruch, da kann man schon einige hindernisse finden.
> ...


Hannover trial-thread gibt's schon 
Schreib einfach ne PN, wenn du fährst und vielleicht passt es dann mit treffen.
IGS kann man gut fahren! Das wär auch mal wieder was...


----------



## BikingDevil (31. Januar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Ich kenne eigentlich nur die Eilenriede und den Mittellandkanal, weil ich früher in Groß-Buchholz / Podbi gewohnt habe.
> Bin mittlerweile aber eher westlich der Stadt - also eher in der Region von H. unterwegs. Würde aber, sofern es zeitlich passt und ich auch gut hinkomme, hier und da mal mitfahren. Am besten wäre wahrscheinlich ein Thread und/oder eine Gruppe.


Trial fährst du auch?!
Nicht mit trail verwechselt???


----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Januar 2019)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Trial fährst du auch?!
> Nicht mit trail verwechselt???


Ich habe es tatsächlich verwechselt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## oachkatzl123 (5. Februar 2019)

Servus zusammen,
suche 26" Trial Vorderrad mit Disc Aufnahme.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand was herumliegen...
SG Chris


----------



## coaster (10. Februar 2019)

Suche 24er Rahmen oder Bike mit Discaufnahme hinten.
 Curve oder Evo.  Kein Streettrial.


----------



## ecols (9. März 2019)

Suche 20" Gabel, Idealerweise um 300 Einbauhöhe und mit VBrake. Nahm aber auch höhere und Disc/HS. Günstig sollte es sein,


----------



## dhmarc (30. März 2019)

Laufrad in 26Zoll

gebraucht fairer Preis,
*Fixed hinten  26 Zoll 135mm EBL max 45mm Felgenbreite bzw optimal!!

16 Zahn FreeWheel/Freilauf gerne auch Trialtech OEM alles anbieten *
Vr habe ich inzwischen

Bau gerade ein neues auf...


Bitte PN

*Vielen Dank im Voraus, suche immer noch!!!!!!!!! 21.Juni 2019*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (23. April 2019)

Mahlzeit 
Ich bräuchte ein ISIS BSA 68mm / 128mm tretlager 
Hab noch eins da von MOE, aber leider hab ich die Rechte Hülse mit dem linksgewinde verloren :/


----------



## ecols (24. April 2019)

Sasha schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Ich bräuchte ein ISIS BSA 68mm / 128mm tretlager
> Hab noch eins da von MOE, aber leider hab ich die Rechte Hülse mit dem linksgewinde verloren :/


Hätte noch ein SKF BFR 600 da. Nicht das leichteste aber unzerstörbar.


----------



## Sasha (12. Juni 2019)

Ich suche eine Gabel
Stahl 24“ oder 26“ in Disc Ausführung


----------



## Insomnia- (22. September 2019)

Hat hier jemand ein rahmenset in 26“ oder 24“ abzugeben? Bräuchte ziemlich alles außer eben bremsen


----------



## coaster (28. Oktober 2019)

Suche solche einfachen 4 Punkt auf V Adapter. Und zwar jede Menge. Jemand hier der Dreher ist?


----------



## python (11. November 2019)

Suche crewkerz waw 135 Vorbau den aktuellen lg


----------



## Heinzer (11. November 2019)

Suche ein Trial Bike zum Anfangen, am liebsten 24 Zoll, sollte Streetfähig sein aber Focus auf Trial damit ich besser reinkomme.


----------



## coaster (24. November 2019)

Suche 20 Zoll Disc Laufräder und eine Disc Bremse Hinten.


----------



## klingklang (24. November 2019)

Suche Komplettbike in 24“. Würde mich über Angebote freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (8. Dezember 2019)

Moin,

verkauft jemand einen weissen Trialtech Highriser lenker? wenn bitte melden

Lg
Marcel


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Dezember 2019)

python schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> verkauft jemand einen weissen Trialtech Highriser lenker? wenn bitte melden
> 
> ...



Jan hat scheinbar welche da. Auch wenn’s nicht im Netz steht


----------



## python (8. Dezember 2019)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Jan hat scheinbar welche da. Auch wenn’s nicht im Netz steht



nee er hat keine mehr leider, trotzdem danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2020)

Ich war gestern mal wieder an einem schönen Spot mit dem Enduro und da überkam mich doch etwas die Melancholie. Ich suche nach einem 26'' pure Trial Rad für so um die 500,- eher weniger, da ich damit nicht so viel fahren werde, wie mit meinem SC MT.


----------



## Poco72 (26. Januar 2020)

suche Chris King 1 1/8 Spacer in Grün ....... tausche gegen Goldene,  oder kaufe welche

grüße


----------



## python (27. Februar 2020)

Verkauf jemand sein crewkerz Jealousy bike ? 26 Zoll??
Dann gerne mal melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (1. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche:

einen Freilauf mit 72 Klicks (oder 60) mit 18 oder 17Z.
bashring für 22Z, 4 Lochaufnahme mit 104 Lochkreis
Danke für eure Angebote .


----------



## coaster (10. März 2020)

Suche einen 20 Zoll Disc Rahmen. Für konifizierte Gabeln. Ozonys 7-9  z. B.


----------



## coaster (18. Mai 2020)

Suche Bremsleitung für Magura MT5. Gerne gebraucht aus deiner def. Bremse. Hauptsache dicht. Ist für VR.


----------



## coaster (2. Juni 2020)

Suche Ozonys Curve 24er Bike


----------



## ecols (30. Juni 2020)

Ich suche ein kleines Kinderbike. 18" und Felgenbremsen. Radstand so kurz wie möglich. Meine Kids sollen langsam an den Sport heran geführt werden


----------



## coaster (16. August 2020)

Suche rechten Monty Kurbelarm. Den, mit den Ausfräsungen.


----------



## coaster (12. September 2020)

Suche alte 20er Onza Rahmen oder vergleichbares. Wichtig, nur mit V Brake Aufnahmen. Evtl auch 4 Punkt zu V Brake Adapter.


----------



## Insomnia- (10. November 2020)

Suche immer noch einen curve v3 Rahmen in 26“


----------



## DrmZ (15. November 2020)

_hat sich erledigt_


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. November 2020)

Ich suche einen Pace RC250T Rahmen. Habe nicht viel Hoffnung das jemand einen hat oder jemand kennt der einen kennt aber ich probiers Zahle auch gut😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (24. November 2020)

Ali Clarcson maybe?


----------



## der_raubfisch (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich suche eine 26" Gabel für Disc, gerader 1 1/8'' Schaft, nicht tapered. Schaftlänge min. 19,5cm, für Schnellspanner.

Evtl. habt ihr einen Tipp, wo man eine kaufen kann. Ich finde entweder nur überteuerte oder sie sind nicht lieferbar.

Danke und Grüße
Christoph


----------



## ml_mellow (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche Brake Booster passend bei einem Rahmen mit Magura Direct Mount.
Würde mich über Angebote sehr freuen!

Grüße
Martin


----------



## python (22. Februar 2021)

Jemand zufällig  einen 26 Zoll Hr try all light zu verkaufen?


----------



## coaster (1. März 2021)

Suche Echo Mark 6, Rahmen oder Bike. 20er.  Nicht die Plus Variante.


----------



## SR82 (6. März 2021)

Moin, 

suche einen Syntace Trial Rahmen. Zustand zweitrangig.

Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## Insomnia- (19. März 2021)

Suche immer noch einen ozonys curve v3 26“


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2021)

Ich suche nach einem HR. 26", 135mm, gern gebraucht.  
Wer einen ganzen LRS loswerden will, würde ich wohl auch nehmen.
Oder auch einen Tipp zu brauchbaren günstigen LRS im Onlineshop.


----------



## BikingDevil (19. April 2021)

Suche Echo Steckritzel 15Z.
Angebote bitte via PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (27. Juni 2021)

Verkauft jemand sein Clean K1.2?


----------



## coaster (27. Juni 2021)

Als 20er?


----------



## python (14. August 2021)

Moin, hat zufällig jemand noch diese Handschuhe in L oder weiß wo man sie noch bekommt? Lg


----------



## *Frank* (23. September 2021)

[ERLEDIGT] Echo SL 26'' Gabel gesucht ... und eine neue gefunden.

Danke Frank


----------



## Insomnia- (7. November 2021)

Verkauft gerade jemand was cooles? 24 oder  26"?


----------



## thomasg2466 (10. November 2021)

Erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (12. November 2021)

Suche ein Paar Echo SL Halteschellen.


----------



## Zimmon (26. November 2021)

Edit: Hier stand Blödsinn

Danke für den Hinweiß ✌🏻


----------



## BikingDevil (29. November 2021)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche ein Set Magura IDM Direct Mount Schellen, 4x die unteren Teile würden mir auch reichen, die oberen hätte ich.
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Mal bei Jan/Trialmarkt nachfragen und/oder Magura selbst hat auch oft noch altes Zeug liegen (Support anschreiben)


----------



## BikingDevil (29. November 2021)

Zimmon schrieb:


> Suche einen Specialized Enduro Alu Rahmen 29 Zoll vorzugsweise mit Dämpfer, muss aber nicht.
> Boost ca 2018.


Falsches Forum.
Hier ist Trial nicht Trail


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Dezember 2021)

Verkauft hier jemand was 26zölliges Leute ?


----------



## coaster (3. Januar 2022)

Suche Monty Pro Kurbelarme. Die mit den ausgefrästen Öffnungen. Zustand nicht so wichtig. Ist nicht für ein Trialbike.


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Januar 2022)

Ich suche eine 1 1/8“ Magura Gabel in 26“


----------



## mr.ren (26. Januar 2022)

Suche As30 Kurbeleinheit (crewkerz oder clean),
auch defekt. einfach melden.
Mfg


----------



## python (2. Februar 2022)

Suche diesen  26 Zoll Try all light reifen (forward) am besten neu! Als Hinterreifen


----------



## python (2. Februar 2022)

python schrieb:


> Suche diesen  26 Zoll Try all light reifen (forward) am besten neu! Als Hinterreifen


Erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (27. Februar 2022)

Crewkerz was 155 , bitte melden falls vorhanden lg


----------



## coaster (4. März 2022)

Suche 20er Ozonys Curve Rahmen in gutem Zustand. Aktuelles Modell oder das davor. Ich hätte einen 3 Monate alten Maestro Carbon Rahmen in sehr gutem Zustand zum Tausch. Natürlich nicht 1-1. Mag die Geometrie nicht.


----------



## XsaraVTS (14. März 2022)

Hallo Trial Freaks, 

Suche ein Monty M5. 
Am besten NEU. 

Im Internet leider nirgends mehr zu bekommen. 

Bitte um Info wenn jemand was weiß. 


Gruß 
Ingo


----------

